# The 2022 Half Century (50km or 50M) a month challenge chatzone



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

Welcome to the 8th edition of the half century a month challenge 
This thread is just for chatting about the challenge the challenge thread will be up for the 1st Jan 
The challenge is a popular as ever and it seems the 2021 challenge worked out how it should by compelling riders to be out riding when otherwise wouldn't have been, it's addictive isn't it 
I once again be acting as general task master ,encouraging and some say bullying you along and Trying to keep everyone in order
Good luck everyone who enters may 2022 be a good cycling year


----------



## Alex321 (26 Dec 2021)

I only joined the site in the middle of the year, so haven't taken part in this before.

But will definitely be trying for at least the 50Km ride every month. I haven't yet done a 50 mile ride at all, so trying for one a month of those might be a tad ambitious


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

Hi @Alex321 ,the minimum required to complete the challenge is 1 50km ride a month ,50m is just an optional extra as you get fitter .Some people challenge themselves to do both distance once a month but this is optional as your just challenging yourself .
There is a point based tally 1 point or 50km and 2 for 50m etc but it's not a competition the idea is complete the first year then you have points total to beat for some extra motivation works for some , others just ride and don't count points it's up to you 
Throw your hat in the ring and I'm sure you will enjoy it . We are a friendly bunch mainly


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Dec 2021)

Arghh, I'll say yes again and see how we go


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Dec 2021)

Count the three of us in again. 
We may try for one per month with Stig and one on the Tandem.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2021)

Mmm, last year was sporadic at best because of an accident and covid and I've now moved house an area that has really poor cycling routes but hey ho, in for a penny in for a pound.


----------



## C R (27 Dec 2021)

I'll be trying too.


----------



## slow scot (27 Dec 2021)

I’m in too. Despite the cruel taskmaster!😋


----------



## Osprey (27 Dec 2021)

Count me in. It’s just the motivation I need 👍


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2021)

Another one signing up for 2022


----------



## steverob (27 Dec 2021)

Should I really be signing up before I've even completed the 2021 challenge? (I'll be in it anyway, who am I kidding?)


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2021)

Im back after injury. Go on then Im in


----------



## bruce1530 (28 Dec 2021)

Oh, I suppose so


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Dec 2021)

I’m in!


----------



## Jon George (30 Dec 2021)

Apart from the ludicrous task I have set myself in recent times by endeavouring to post the first ride of the month, I am (without the aid of alcohol, but that might be rectified after posting this) will state that I intend to go for a 50 point year in 2022. 
There, I'm committed to attempting it now. Or, at least, I _should_ be committed ... 
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2021)

I’m in again, a great motivating challenge to get out on the bike


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2021)

Hopefully kicking my entry off tomorrow am


----------



## Alex321 (31 Dec 2021)

Jon George said:


> Apart from the ludicrous task I have set myself in recent times by endeavouring to post the first ride of the month, I am (without the aid of alcohol, but that might be rectified after posting this) will state that I intend to go for a 50 point year in 2022.
> There, I'm committed to attempting it now. Or, at least, I _should_ be committed ...
> Good luck, everyone!


How can you get 50 points in a year? Surely it is only 2 points a month. Or can you count multiple rides in one month?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> How can you get 50 points in a year? Surely it is only 2 points a month. Or can you count multiple rides in one month?


The points total is for every ride so yes we count multiple rides just for extra motivation . So 50 points could be 50 * 50km (1 point ) in a year or 25 * 50m (2 points) in a year
It seems complicated but you will soon see how it works
Basically @Jon George has made the challenge a bit harder for himself in 2022 for some extra motivation to ride more often


----------



## Fergs (31 Dec 2021)

Good work kicking this off again! I’m in and hoping to complete this time 🤞


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2022)

I'm in and I'll try and update the other thread more than once a year!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

I'm up and running did my standard Wymeswold loop 1st of many hopefully 
Congratulations to @biggs682 on being the first to post . It looks like @Jon George may have some competition in the race to post first each month looks like @biggs682 likes an early start posting at 0925


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2022)

And we're off! 
To be honest, I'm a tad critical of myself for setting such a high personal points target, but I do need some kind of enhanced physical challenge after the last two years to lower stress levels, so we'll see how it goes. 
Anyway, I took time out to take a photo - the sun was glorious to see.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> I'm up and running did my standard Wymeswold loop 1st of many hopefully
> Congratulations to @biggs682 on being the first to post . It looks like @Jon George may have some competition in the race to post first each month looks like @biggs682 likes an early start posting at 0925


Yes out before 6 am and with a self imposed 3 HR limit today hopefully same tomorrow


----------



## Osprey (1 Jan 2022)

Happy new year everyone. Despite a 25mph south westerly blowing from the coast, I stuck it out for a 55km spin and feel fantastic after it. Good luck all and enjoy.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

Osprey said:


> Happy new year everyone. Despite a 25mph south westerly blowing from the coast, I stuck it out for a 55km spin and feel fantastic after it. Good luck all and enjoy.


Welcome back . I bet you enjoyed the tailwind for some of the ride


----------



## steverob (1 Jan 2022)

I have done a ride today but it was 100km, so have posted it in the Metric Century thread (finally back in that after a three year absence). Will only post on here once I've done a ride that counts for this challenge - I know it's not the done thing to count one ride in two different challenges (although I'll still claim my 3 points here when the time comes!)


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2022)

In.
However having problems with my Bronze stars for some reason when I add them they won't go across the page but down, which leads to the sig being too many lines. Help please


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

steverob said:


> I have done a ride today but it was 100km, so have posted it in the Metric Century thread (finally back in that after a three year absence). Will only post on here once I've done a ride that counts for this challenge - I know it's not the done thing to count one ride in two different challenges (although I'll still claim my 3 points here when the time comes!)


Theres nothing against the rules in posting a ride in multiple threads but like you I feel is against the spirit of the challenges and I run 2 total s this challenge and total points


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

Domus said:


> In.
> However having problems with my Bronze stars for some reason when I add them they won't go across the page but down, which leads to the sig being too many lines. Help please


You need help from the star fairy @Pat "5mph" .I think he wants a total of 5 bronze stars in total if possible


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

geocycle said:


> First time on this challenge so hope I get the rules right. Details and pictures on the YRT Thread
> 1 January 50 Miles 80.8 km. Ingleton and Clapham loop.
> 
> 2 points.


Welcome @geocycle . Everything looks in order


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

Off the mark for January and 2022 with a local loop from home to Loughborough and back.
It’s nice to be back outdoors after a three month hiatus and back in the challenge after dropping out last year due to health issues. 










View: https://youtu.be/ESqX78b5JDM


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2022)

I’m in and first ride of the year done and I’ve even posted it in the other thread! 
Could @Pat5mph add my bronze stars as well please.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

@Pat "5mph" could you please add 2 bronze stars to @AndreaJ signature as per above post


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

@Noodle Legs don't forgot to post in the 2022 challenge thread


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Noodle Legs don't forgot to post in the 2022 challenge thread


I have haven’t I?


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2022)

So chuffed to get my first 50km of the year done and dusted today. I won’t post the map each time on the main thread, but it reminded me of the Loch Ness Monster, so thought that I would share.
I got back and bike bud fell asleep before I had cleaned my bike. We stopped for coffee at the Fur & Feathers, aka the Woodfords Brewery. It was supposed to be a hot choc but they make it with cows milk so that’s not happening. Hot milk, to me, is vile.
I have gym challenges to do this month, including 8 hours non gym time exercise. 2 hours 47 down then.


----------



## Willd (1 Jan 2022)

I'll be having another go, doing 31.07 and 50 miles each month, aiming for 5 points on average a month. Also going to have a go at the 62.14 miles a month challenge, if they've finished arguing about the format of ride reports . I'm running out of different places to go on the shorter rides, having covered most of the local roads, with the exception of Coventry, most of which isn't too appealing for some reason


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> Also going to have a go at the 62.14 miles a month challenge, if they've finished arguing about the format of ride reports


Hehe 
I often found that some on that thread seem to take things far too seriously so with 100km rides I just go after the strava gran fondo badge instead. 
This challenge and chatzone (though no less strict with the rules) is much more laid back and enjoyable to post on I find. But enough about all that- Good luck with your challenges!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2022)

@AndreaJ and @Domus it looks like the star fairy has worked her magic thanks @Pat "5mph" 
@AndreaJ you should be able to add text if you want to any problems let me know


----------



## steverob (2 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> I'll be having another go, doing 31.07 and 50 miles each month, aiming for 5 points on average a month. Also going to have a go at the 62.14 miles a month challenge, if they've finished arguing about the format of ride reports .





Noodle Legs said:


> Hehe
> I often found that some on that thread seem to take things far too seriously so with 100km rides I just go after the strava gran fondo badge instead.
> This challenge and chatzone (though no less strict with the rules) is much more laid back and enjoyable to post on I find. But enough about all that- Good luck with your challenges!


Well as I started the Metric Century thread for this year (as no-one else had got round to it and I had a ride to post!) I believe that gives me control of the rules for the year or something like that? In which case I'll state that I have no problems with whatever format you choose to post your rides on there in as long as you do post them; the others be damned!

Having said that, I'm not exactly a regular on the MCAM thread - I've only entered it three times and been successful just once, whereas I'm batting 6 for 6 on the Half Century (and it would have been 7 for 7 if I'd have only discovered this part of the forum a few months earlier).


----------



## Alex321 (2 Jan 2022)

Well that's my first entry in. Not the route I'd intended when setting out, but a punctureand increasing wind made me decide to modify it a bit. Only just got over the 50 km, where the intended route would have had a fair margin.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2022)

After missing out 2 months of the challenge last year, I am back in. It felt weird to miss last year for the first time in ages. As usual, I will only post one ride a month as I am lazy and cannot be bothered to type in all the details. Kicked off this afternoon with a race against sunset.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2022)

It's good to see 3 riders back from injury/ health issues ,Welcome back @steveindenmark ,@Noodle Legs and @Milkfloat 
And a warm welcome to are first timers @biggs682 ,@geocycle and @Alex321


----------



## Domus (2 Jan 2022)

Off the mark with first ride on the new bike. 53 wet kms, the disc brakes inspire much more confidence in these hilly parts. El cheapo saddle needs replacing with my Brooks Cambian.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2022)

Domus said:


> Off the mark with first ride on the new bike. 53 wet kms, the disc brakes inspire much more confidence in these hilly parts. El cheapo saddle needs replacing with my Brooks Cambian.


You got your new bike dirty


----------



## Alex321 (2 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> You got your new bike dirty


I cleaned my bike this morning.

10 minutes into my ride today, you wouldn't have believed I had


----------



## Domus (2 Jan 2022)

VERY, VERY dirty


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2022)

Today's ride was a real sneak-one-in-the-bag-before-the-weather-changes. 
I'm really pleased with how things went - I was pushing myself for most of the ride and managed to do just over 34 miles in 2hrs 10mins, which, for me, felt pretty good going. (I convinced myself I deserved the double-egg cheese omelette I made afterwards.)
I also felt the need to do some stretching exercises for my legs when I got home, which tells me I'm probably at the edge of my limit. So, it will be interesting to see how the rest of the year unfolds if I continue in this vein ...


----------



## C R (3 Jan 2022)

January in the bag before the weather turns, so am in the challenge this year. I needed to be back home by nine, so limited myself to looping round local lanes. A bit of wind, and noticeably colder than new years eve. Glad I got a ride in early.


----------



## iluvmybike (3 Jan 2022)

I entered a few years back but injury got in the way - I will try again!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2022)

I not counting @Jon George but 48 to go 
Well done @C R in from the start this year 
I was going for 3 in a row today but I tweaked by back on yesterday ride so a day off the bike was called for


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> I not counting @Jon George but 48 to go


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2022)

So, much like a number of others I was just keen to get the challenge up and running before the weather turned, which just proves this challenge works as I started my day pretty much planning a lazy day on the couch before I spotted a gap in the clouds and decided to go for it. I have had some very recent bad luck with 2 seperate visits from the fairy on my last 2 commute rides. It was a total pain trying to work out what I'd missed as when I fixed the first one, it got me to work and sat all day inflated before going down again halfway home. I replaced the tube again and its been sitting inflated since the week before Christmas, so I was reasonably confident I had finally fixed it. About 20 miles in, I couldn't believe it when I felt the rear tyre going down again but at least this time I found the culprit which was the tiniest bit of glass that was wedged into the rubber and could easily have lasted a few miles before hitting an obstacle a certain way and causing a very slow puncture. I was annoyed at myself for not finding it sooner but it was the first time I had been on the bike in daylight since the etape Lochness. Anyway, other than that a very non eventful start to the challenge.


----------



## gavgav (3 Jan 2022)

I’m up and running for 2022, with one of those war of attrition rides that this challenge gives you the motivation to finish! Bad floods, strong wind and chain came off. Still, it’s done!


----------



## Gibbo9 (4 Jan 2022)

Off the mark for 2022. I have set myself a target of 10,080km for this year (distance from my home in Taipei to my son's house in Manchester). Really not sure if it will be achievable as I am expecting a very busy year work wise but I'll give it a go.

First 2 rides posted on the challenge thread, both very straightforward river rides (I have to avoid hills on doctors orders until my health checks are complete). Nice to get out again after a few weeks of enforced rest. Looking forward to taking part in this again and as with last year, I will try to keep the photos interesting 

Always something interesting to see down by the riverside






Duck!


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jan 2022)

I aim to get my Eddington over 50 miles this year and kicked off a 50km yesterday so I'm in. After escaping the puncture fairy for some considerable time we (me and the other half) had 3 between us in 2 days. On the 2nd out with another couple on a gentle 20miler she got a piece of glass embedded into her back tyre.

Luckily I had replaced spare tube and gas canister, as yesterday we turned down a country lane only to catch sight of the damn hedge cutting tractor. we took the opposite fork to him , but sure enough 3 miles later I could see my front was soft. got that changed only for the OH to say damn my front is soft too. Both had tiny fresh thorn ends embedded through them. i patched one of the tubes at the cafe stop so we at leat had a functioning spare tube for the way back, that we fortunately didn't need.

its that time of year.....


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jan 2022)

A real rush to get off the mark were up to 20 riders already and another new face/avatar welcome @T4tomo


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jan 2022)

63k ride today and it was 5c feeling like 2c, January done then.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Jan 2022)

How do I join? And how do I register etc for the points? 
All new to me and not au fait with how they work


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> How do I join? And how do I register etc for the points?
> All new to me and not au fait with how they work


You just post your rides in the challenge thread 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2022-half-century-50km-or-50m-a-month-challenge.282317

After the first one, for each further ride you should copy your previous post, and add the new one to it. Apparently you can count as many as you like in each month, but to complete the challenge, you must do at least one in each month of the year.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> How do I join? And how do I register etc for the points?
> All new to me and not au fait with how they work


If you go to the actual challenge page (name similar to this one but without the ‘chat zone’ on the end) and start from the very first post the rules of the challenge are there. 

But in a nutshell you aim to do at least one 50km (31.07 miles) ride per calendar month. That would earn you a point. Good luck!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2022)

Welcome @FrothNinja . As stated just post in the challenge thread ,It's all done on trust just keep a tally if you want to of your points ,it's not a completion 
Your post in the challenge thread is very detailed, just a brief description and distance will suffice have a look at other posts in the thread you will get the idea 
Good luck


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Jan 2022)

I’m thinking of making a comeback after a 2 year absence. Since my accident I’ve been very cautious about riding outside when there’s a possibility of slippery roads and have been riding on my turbo during the last 2 winters.

However, the mild weather earlier this month tempted me out ( shorts and jersey in January!) and I thought I had a qualifying ride until a recalculation showed I was a kilometre short.

Maybe I’ll have another go if it ever stops raining!


----------



## Jon George (8 Jan 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I thought I had a qualifying ride until a recalculation showed I was a kilometre short.


A kilometre!? A _kilometre!? _Don't you know how harsh @13 rider can be with slackers? You could have scooted down the road and back, one foot on a pedal and in your pyjamas, and we'd all have been happy with the point claimed. (Except, perhaps for the image in our head ...  )
Glad you're well enough to be considering it again - the confidence will return.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2022)

As I read @kapelmuur post I could feel my cycling OCD bubbling away I mean 49km s . 49 is not my favourite number 
But as he's not actually entered the challenge yet I will let it slip just this ONCE
It will be good to have you @kapelmuur back in ,it's good to see your able to be out and about thinking about entering again Good luck in getting a 50km ride in


----------



## Jon George (9 Jan 2022)

Ah, my ambitious (for me) target of a 50 point year may be crumbling even before I've got properly started.  The hard-pushing ride I did the other day, so close to the first, appears to have exposed a possible cleat misalignment which has resulted in a calf strain at the point it joins my leg behind the knee. I've adjusted the cleat and went for an experimental ride today of about 6 miles, but any longer rides appear out of the question in the immediate future, and my initial weekly average will have to be binned. But hope springs eternal and the sun was nice. Here's a picture of Orwell Park School and its observatory.


----------



## Osprey (9 Jan 2022)

With yesterdays 50mph winds calmed to a manageable 17mph, chance to get out on the bike though it was freezing. Thought about maybe just a 30km ride but stuck it out for the 50km and that 1 point. Really enjoyed the ride and pleased with the motivation and inspiration of this challenge.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2022)

January’s Fondo done and 3 more points in the bag for the month with a metric ton loop taking in Tamworth, and Nuneaton and some lovely little villages inbetween straddling Staffordshire/Warwickshire. Steady paced, not too hilly and not too icy, my calories were way under what they should’ve been for a ride like this and it showed as I came close to bonking. Enjoyable no less!

(Copying to ‘Your Ride Today’ thread)

https://strava.app.link/DKPPmGlnGmb


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 Jan 2022)

Been a bit of a slow week or so, mainly due to illness and weather. Hopefully coming into a dry spell here in Taipei and an opportunity to rack up some distance.

I did manage to get away last weekend to Sun Moon Lake and Saturday was an absolutely beautiful day for cycling round the lake. I did the first lap on my own then collected the girlfriend for the second lap, her being on a hired electric bike. Very enjoyable ride indeed, althoughthe legs were very heavy at the end.

I suppose you could get worse views from the coffee shop 😊





It really was a beautiful day





Second lap was around dusk which enabled us to see the sunset





Bike has had a makeover. My actual wheels have had to be sent away as there is water in the rims, they have to be drilled out apparently (2 weeks). The bike shop has loaned me these until mine come back, I do not like the look of them at all.


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2022)

Managed a 64 Km effort today, over 800 metres of climbing in very fine drizzle and with a strong head/cross wind climbing from Burnley to Deeerplay. The café stop in Weir was very well deserved. Got very cold on the long descent into Bacup so ignored the loop into Rochdale and headed home via Rawtenstall.


----------



## Gibbo9 (11 Jan 2022)

Very cold out today (comparatively speaking of course ), it's always quiet down by the river on days like these. Felt good for the most part, although these borrowed wheels are very uncomfortable indeed, cannot wait to get mine back.

Very grey out today


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Hi @Alex321 ,the minimum required to complete the challenge is 1 50km ride a month ,50m is just an optional extra as you get fitter .Some people challenge themselves to do both distance once a month but this is optional as your just challenging yourself .
> There is a point based tally 1 point or 50km and 2 for 50m etc but it's not a competition the idea is complete the first year then you have points total to beat for some extra motivation works for some , others just ride and don't count points it's up to you
> Throw your hat in the ring and I'm sure you will enjoy it . We are a friendly bunch mainly


how does the point accumulation work within a month, if you've done one 50Km do you get a further point for a 2nd 50km ride later in the month; or once you've ticked off 50km is it then just 50m or 100km etc that will score your next points?


----------



## Alex321 (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> how does the point accumulation work within a month, if you've done one 50Km do you get a further point for a 2nd 50km ride later in the month; or once you've ticked off 50km is it then just 50m or 100km etc that will score your next points?


AIUI, you get 1 or 2 points for each and every ride of 50 Km or 50 miles respectively you do.


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jan 2022)

I’m finally up and running in this year’s Challenge.

A variation of my Gaël, Trémorel, Illifaut loop today – after Gaël, I went through Loscouët-sur-Meu and joined the V6 Voie Verte near la Ville Amand. A damp and gritty surface – probably not great for the drive train, but I didn’t have any problems on the road bike. I followed the V6 into Trémorel then came home via Lancras, Illifaut and la Ville Jallu.

A gloomy and occasionally drizzly 62km – but at least it wasn’t cold.

Here are a couple of photos of the V6 Voie Verte between la Ville Amand and Trémorel.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> how does the point accumulation work within a month, if you've done one 50Km do you get a further point for a 2nd 50km ride later in the month; or once you've ticked off 50km is it then just 50m or 100km etc that will score your next points?


The points is a running total for the year . 1 point per 50km ride ,2 points for 50 miles 3 points for a 100km etc you don't have to do them in any order so you could do 3 50km rides 3 points then a 100km ride for another 3 points making your total 6
The points is just another motivation that some of us use to keep trying to beat last year's total or set a target of say 50 points in a year . Some people don't even bother with the points .You make the challenge to suit you to some degree you can just do 12 rides 1 per month and that's enough to complete if you feel you need a bit of an extra challenge that's were the points come in


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jan 2022)

Finally. 
The incessant wind has abated and the sun came out! Missed the 50kms yesterday by a big margin so had another go today. Success.


----------



## Domus (14 Jan 2022)

Another ride out today, a chilly 4˚C when I left home but with little or no wind it was a lovely day to be out. Through Egerton to Belmont then Abbey Village and Brinscall. Quick beans on toast in Wheelton then Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and back home through Bolton.
Stopped on the climb out of Horwich to take a picture of the Winter Hill mast and the lovely reflections on the fishing pond.


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Jan 2022)

Got my first ride of the year in this morning. 
Had a route planned, but didn't follow much of it. After about 10k, was passing a farm where a friend lives - she was walking dog, so stopped for a chat for 10 mins. 
Past Kilwinning, into the suburbs of Irvine. Garmin was taking me via a different route from the one I'd usually take, followed it anyway.

Ended up in Dreghorn. There's a footbridge over the dual carriageway that I've seen, wondered where it goes to. Eventually found it, crossed the bridge, discovered it goes nowhere except to a muddy track (it's a disused industrial site - was one access to the factory) so back across. 

Stopped at a coffee place in an industrial estate. Heard a car horn tooting when I was in the queue - it was daughter and her family, taking kids to nearby playpark. So got coffees and bacon rolls for them :-) 

By that time it was raining. I had still only done 25k, but headed homewards. When I arrived at the town, 40k on the clock, 2k from home, I turned left and did a loop around the town - a disused industrial site, then along the shore front at Stevenson/saltcoats/ardrossan, looping back home for a slow 51k.


----------



## Fergs (15 Jan 2022)

First point on the board, and first ride since September. My back and nethers are not thanking me, but it was great to be back in the saddle.
Roads were a little damp but the weather was dry with mist in the parks. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Alex321 (16 Jan 2022)

2nd point of the year, with my longest ride to date on Strava, 41.19 miles at 17.5 mph. Considered extending it to 50 miles but wanted to be home for lunch, and TBH my legs were starting to feel it a bit. 

AA pleasant ride around the coast then inland clockwise. Hardly any wind and an average temp of about 7C meant pretty well ideal cycling weather for this time of year, and there were quite a few other cyclists out.


----------



## PatrickPending (17 Jan 2022)

Managed a 76km ride yesterday so I guess I'm in for 2022. 76Km down to Naseby, nice but was very tiring for some reason...


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2022)

PatrickPending said:


> Managed a 76km ride yesterday so I guess I'm in for 2022. 76Km down to Naseby, nice but was very tiring for some reason...


Thats because your route sounds properly lumpy


----------



## Chap sur le velo (18 Jan 2022)

The fun begins again. Needless to say I had this challenge in the back of my mind as I thought what shall I do with free day tomorrow? Long boozy lunch with Madame Chap or 4 hours in "Feels like -1" around Richmond Park. Easy....

I've entered the Hell of Ashdown Forrest end of Feb which is100kms. Did that a few times last year so my leetle grey sells is just finking...
Will certainly commit to 50kms and 50 miles per month. Aim to do a few Friday Night Rides and a few special places in GB. Looking forward to the coming year my second as a "proper" rider.


PS I've noticed I'm not the only London entrant in the challenges. If others are interested I'd be happy to coordinate a social tour of London Parks one weekend for participants when its warmer. Minimum 50/80/100/160km circuit TBA, with appointed meet times and folk can join and leave at different stations.

If you think this is a good idea and you'd be interested in joining in, please reply on here and I'll start a new thread to catch those in other challenges.


----------



## aferris2 (19 Jan 2022)

And we're off at last. Having decided I would relax on new years day I've been waiting for the weather to get warm enough to tempt me outside. The day started off sunny but had clouded over by the time I had got myself ready. About halfway it started to drizzle so the weather definitely wasn't going the way I wanted. Going up the hill out of Chelmsford it felt really wintery. By the turn round point though, the sun came out and tried to make me think it was warming. It wasn't.
This cold weather really kills the battery in my Garmon so I had to stop to plug it in to the power pack. I didn't notice until I got back home, but a bird had left a rather large present in my top tube bag where the power pack lives. It missed the power pack but hit the lenses of my glasses full on. Not being able to see ... (you can guess the rest)
I must be getting faster  only overtaken by one other rider (who had electric power).
Trying to change the descriptions of the rides this year. I'm going to list the small places instead of the larger towns and villages. The theme of this ride seems to be "Green".


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jan 2022)

aferris2 said:


> hit the lenses of my glasses full on


That's crappy luck


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I’m thinking of making a comeback after a 2 year absence. Since my accident I’ve been very cautious about riding outside when there’s a possibility of slippery roads and have been riding on my turbo during the last 2 winters.
> 
> However, the mild weather earlier this month tempted me out ( shorts and jersey in January!) and I thought I had a qualifying ride until a recalculation showed I was a kilometre short.
> 
> Maybe I’ll have another go if it ever stops raining!


So now you have officially entered let's discuss your 49km ride earlier in the year  . Don't let it happen again
Also I have noted @tallliman has done an outdoor 50km ride so I'm counting him in he may update the threads some time in June !


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2022)

Getting the ride in today was tough, and I felt like I'd gone all the way back to the first time I ever rode 30 miles, crazy. Still, this challenge has kept me on the bike over recent months.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jan 2022)

Another three points in the pot with a Sunny but frosty and claggy pootle up to Lincoln. Bagged a few veloviewer tiles along the way and Leadenham hill, listed on Simon Warren’s Midlands climbs. Not a particularly difficult climb but not particularly quick either, nevertheless it was defeated. 

Full report on Your Ride Today…


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2022)

Enjoyable early morning ride, if a bit nippy. Sunrise is noticeably earlier already, though today it was grey, so no nice colours for pictures. 

There rear derailleur cable snapped about eight miles from home, so adjusted the top limit to a reasonable gear and rode two speed the rest of the trip. I think the mechanism is jammed with the end of the cable, so some tricky fettling will be required .


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jan 2022)

C R said:


> Enjoyable early morning ride, if a bit nippy. Sunrise is noticeably earlier already, though today it was grey, so no nice colours for pictures.
> 
> There rear derailleur cable snapped about eight miles from home, so adjusted the top limit to a reasonable gear and rode two speed the rest of the trip. I think the mechanism is jammed with the end of the cable, so some tricky fettling will be required .


+1 for the roadside hack! Hopefully it’s an easy fix 🤞


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> +1 for the roadside hack! Hopefully it’s an easy fix 🤞


I hope so, I didn't get a chance to have a look at it today, it will be tomorrow lunchtime's fettling. I had meant to change the cables during the Christmas break, but never got round to it .


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2022)

A couple of new entrants welcome @Ridgeback Roller and @tfc03


----------



## Gibbo9 (26 Jan 2022)

First time out for almost 2 weeks due to weather. Was lovely out today though and the riverside was very quiet indeed.

I can only assume this is the riverside Brass Band


----------



## Domus (26 Jan 2022)

First ride of the year in Grange last Friday, took the bike up in the new year but my cold and the foul weather prevented a ride. it started off cold at 2˚C then dropped to 0˚C at Witherslack I had to resort to wearing my nitrile gloves under my liners and winter gloves. The climb up to Silverdale from Arnside warmed me up a little and by the time I got back to Sunny Grange it was a balmy 7˚C. The disc brakes on this winter bike really give me more confidence on the descents. Another point in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2022)

I feel a bit lost its coming up to the last weekend of the month and I can't really do a nudge list but I can remind the only 2 finishers of last year's challenge yet to post a ride ,there's time yet for @Eribiste and @Nomadski to enter this year's ,I feel better now 
Anyway we have 39 entrants so far a good mix of new faces ,returning faces and the same faces . Good luck to everyone


----------



## Domus (26 Jan 2022)

Is 39 a record?


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2022)

Domus said:


> Is 39 a record?


Good job I keep records ,answer No 
2018,2019 we had 44 entrants . Normally mid 30s to low 40s start off each year


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2022)

Domus said:


> Is 39 a record?


The way my injured calf is playing up, I'll probably be lucky if that's my points total!


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jan 2022)

Got out for my 3rd 50K of the year today. Windy, but not too bad down here in South Wales, and it eased off a bit later in the ride.

Set off on the same route I commute, as I needed to call in Tredz in Cardiff for a new Derailleur hanger they had ordered in for me. They are about 10 minutes ride from the office, but I've been working from home since before Christmas, so couldn't get in during the week.

On the way home, decided to try a different route from Peterstone, then missed a turn, so ended up in Groesfaen instead of Clawdd Coch. Never mind, added a mile or two to the distance, so I didn't need to add any convolutions near home to make up the 50K 

Also got over 600m elevation, so only need another 300 now for the regular Strava 7500m/month challenge, with 2 days left.



Jon George said:


> The way my injured calf is playing up, I'll probably be lucky if that's my points total!



I'll be quite surprised if I total that much, although I've started quite well with 3 points in January.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

I'm back. Completed in 2018 and 2019. Counting separately from Imperial Century. As I haven't done a separate 100km this month I'm not in that challenge.

Last weekend was a nice 52km loop out to Clevedon, and a new café about 2 miles from home, not very ethical but we did ride 46km before the café stop.

Wasn't even thinking on the 9th January when I went out and clocked 48.95km


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2022)

Welcome @figbit , well done @Eribiste , and welcome back @Cranky Knee Girl ,good job you rode 48km before you had entered I can just about ignore it dont let it happen again 
Up to 42 entrants now


----------



## Eribiste (30 Jan 2022)

Forgive my forgetfulness but I can't remember how to add the stars to my signature line. Could I have a reminder please?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2022)

Eribiste said:


> Forgive my forgetfulness but I can't remember how to add the stars to my signature line. Could I have a reminder please?


It can be a bit tricky so you need the help of the star fairy ,calling @Pat "5mph" . Could you please amend @Eribiste Signature so it reads 4 stars then ,2016,18,19,21 half century challenge ,many thanks
My apologies I only had you down as completing 3 years but checked my records and 4 it is


----------



## Fiona R (1 Feb 2022)

Eribiste said:


> Forgive my forgetfulness but I can't remember how to add the stars to my signature line. Could I have a reminder please?


I took my stars off as I couldn't fit Eddington in as well (covid in Nov 20 put paid to 2020 and starting 2021) Can it be done please? @Pat "5mph" 

I did 50km challenge in 2018, 2019
100km in 2019
Imperial in 2019
Lunacy 2019 200km aim 204km actual


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I took my stars off as I couldn't fit Eddington in as well (covid in Nov 20 put paid to 2020 and starting 2021) Can it be done please? @Pat "5mph"


Aye! Done!


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Feb 2022)

It appears that I'm the first to post a February qualifying ride .. blimey, that's never happened before. A "first" first - and probably my last. 

I shall celebrate with extra chocolate by the fire this evening.. 

A photo of the recently swept V3 Voie Verte from this afternoon's ride (near la Roche)


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> It appears that I'm the first to post a February qualifying ride .. blimey, that's never happened before. A "first" first - and probably my last.
> 
> I shall celebrate with extra chocolate by the fire this evening..
> 
> ...


Yes first to post Februarys ride, enjoy the chocolate . I did wonder why no one posted on the 1st .Hopefully I will get my banker in tomorrow


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (2 Feb 2022)

I planned a 70km ride along the Sussex/Surrey border for today but due to my school boy error in not replacing my water bottle correctly on the fly, cut things short when it bounced out of it's cage and into the undergrowth





on a fast bumpy descent, never to be seen again. At least I got to see the canal barges at Loxwood on my short cut back and just managed to scrape in at 31.2 miles (50.2km)


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> It can be a bit tricky so you need the help of the star fairy ,calling @Pat "5mph" . Could you please amend @Eribiste Signature so it reads 4 stars then ,2016,18,19,21 half century challenge ,many thanks
> My apologies I only had you down as completing 3 years but checked my records and 4 it is


 Yes please. I'd appreciate showing a 2021 50 metric and 50 imperial challenge star. (or whatever is approved language)


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2022)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Yes please. I'd appreciate showing a 2021 50 metric and 50 imperial challenge star. (or whatever is approved language)


@Pat "5mph" could you add a star and Half Century challenge completed 2021 
Many thanks


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> I did wonder why no one posted on the 1st .


I was desperate to get out, but I'm playing it safe with the muscle injury I sustained in January. My initial February attempt will involve short, multiple loops, so I cab bail out if necessary.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2022)

Jon George said:


> I was desperate to get out, but I'm playing it safe with the muscle injury I sustained in January. My initial February attempt will involve short, multiple loops, so I cab bail out if necessary.


Good luck ,take it steady plenty of days to play with 
My Feb banker is in the bag 33.6 miles ,1st day off work so it would be rude not to


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Feb 2022)

With advancing age I've become less and less keen on cycling outdoors when it's cold and windy, so most of the past 2 winters I've been inside cosy on my turbo.

However, rejoining the challenge means I have to get out at least once a month and when I put my nose outside this afternoon the weather seemed fairly pleasant.

So I have done my February ride and thoroughly enjoyed it. Now I can relax with the thought that there should be at least 1 nice day in March and then we're into spring.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Feb 2022)

Got my February ride done too, I was planning on doing it on Sunday on a group ride but Sunday’s weather forecast doesn’t look good and it appears that I ride with a bunch of fair weather cyclists 😂. Lovely sunny day but very cold with lots of puddles, had to fix a puncture on a cold, wet and muddy wheel☹️.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Got my February ride done too, I was planning on doing it on Sunday on a group ride but Sunday’s weather forecast doesn’t look good and it appears that I ride with a bunch of fair weather cyclists 😂. Lovely sunny day but very cold with lots of puddles, had to fix a puncture on a cold, wet and muddy wheel☹️.


A like for the ride not the visitation of the fairy . Nitrile gloves saves getting your hands dirty a good saddle bag extra


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> A like for the ride not the visitation of the fairy . Nitrile gloves saves getting your hands dirty a good saddle bag extra


I agree about the nitrile gloves, I even have blue ones to match the bike😊


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Feb 2022)

February done.

This marks my first of eight successive long weekends and as such I ventured out to bag this month’s points with a fresh ride out to RaceHub cafe just north of Leicester, and coming back via Bradgate Park and Polly Bott’s Lane which is a local legend of a climb! True to form the wind was with me there and against coming back! Just under 54 miles today, yes I could’ve eked out another 8 miles to get the metric ton but I have plenty of long weekends to get that done! 

Full report will be posted in Your Ride Today thread.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Feb 2022)

I went to Lanzarote for my 50k ride - done on the 1 Feb too. Home now....


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2022)

footloose crow said:


> I went to Lanzarote for my 50k ride - done on the 1 Feb too. Home now....


Not sure that's really allowed ,leaving the grim Cornish winter to escape to somewhere sunny 
Just jealous  hope you had a good time don't forget to update the challenge thread


----------



## Saluki (5 Feb 2022)

I got out today. It was a smidge windy. I rode down a hill, pedalling furiously away, at about 12mph and slowing down as I rode into the wind. Bit galling to expend that much effort riding down a hill. Or slight slope as hill purists would classify the things that we have in Norfolk.
I missed a turning somewhere, on the way to Loddon, or took an additional one.



When they say ‘road closed’ they don’t normally really mean it, do they? This was closed. I was carrying the bike over a verge, pushing along the side of a field and then down a bank, over some roadworks and over a contraflow system. I sat on the bike, on the pavement, and waited for a decent space to join the traffic when it flowed in the correct direction, on th A146.
I Stopped for cake at Rosy Lees tearoom.



Best Pecan & Maple flapjack ever. Chatted about bikes, while supping coffee then headed back out into the wind and headed home. No idea why I decided to rattle my fillings by going up past Whitlingham sewerage works, but I did. 
Was happy to be home and warm-ish. Fuelled by flapjack.
If anyone is in the Loddon area, on a ride, it’s highly recommended. I have been meaning to go for ages but lockdown or evening rides were unhelpful.
Great ride. I loved it and getting used to solo rides again now. I might see if any of the Aviva lot can ride as slowly as I do


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Feb 2022)

An unplanned 50km today, got home having done just over 49km, knowing that this would upset @13rider I carried on to the end of the lane and back to make it 50.8 km😊


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> An unplanned 50km today, got home having done just over 49km, knowing that this would upset @13rider I carried on to the end of the lane and back to make it 50.8 km😊


I had noticed you only rode 45 miles at the weekend but I let that slide as it was a tough weather day which included some Welsh hills and on the same day I wimped out of a 50km ride and only did 23 miles but 49 km would have tipped my cycling OCD over the edge . Thanks for doing the bit extra and not upsetting me


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> I had noticed you only rode 45 miles at the weekend but I let that slide as it was a tough weather day which included some Welsh hills and on the same day I wimped out of a 50km ride and only did 23 miles but 49 km would have tipped my cycling OCD over the edge . Thanks for doing the bit extra and not upsetting me


To be honest 49km was bothering me too😂


----------



## Fiona R (11 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> An unplanned 50km today, got home having done just over 49km, knowing that this would upset @13rider I carried on to the end of the lane and back to make it 50.8 km😊


Just realised I've done Feb for this challenge. New social club in our village and I thought I couldn't go on the monthly ride as I was supposed to be doing a Welsh audax but had been ill in the week. The ride was about 45km but with ride to from the start (a whole 2km ) and a detour back to the café as nobody else followed 2 of us out as someone had a puncture, meant I scraped over 50. The thought of upsetting @13rider again  Lovely ride.


----------



## Domus (11 Feb 2022)

Went out on the Trek Hybrid today, fitted the dynamo wheel set and new Son light so decided to test it all. Very relaxed and comfy.
Came home via the Leigh Guided Busway, again very easy going. 50.9 Kms done


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2022)

Four points bagged today with an epic slog up to see the granddaughter in Clay Cross just outside Chesterfield. Using the quiet lanes and paths getting to and through Derby itself, it was lumpy as anything once I got north of the city walls which is typical of Derbyshire! As is also typical with this stunning county, the views never disappoint and it makes all the climbing, huffing puffing and sweating all the more worthwhile! No cake stop today but the sight of my four month old granddaughter as she had discovered her voice (in between chewing her fingers) telling me a story was sweet enough!

Moving on from my little love fest, I figured in my route planning that I would pull in a couple of nearby Midlands climbs whilst out that way- namely Carr Lane and Hardwick Hall. These both came within 10 miles of my granddaughter’s place and although challenging, they were not the most brutal nor the most memorable. On from there, it was another 30-35 miles of constant up and down as I passed through South Normanton, Codnor, Heanor and the pleasant Shipley Country Park, the terrain not really levelling up until I got back down to Shardlow just east of Derby. The fatigue was kicking in and I was silently berating my performance only to then discover at the end of my ride that I’d done 101 miles and over 6,000 feet of climbing. No wonder I was pooped!

A great ride out.

**EDIT** Timelapse video now attached. I accidentally left my camera on between clips which quickly drained my second battery and as such I have only got part of the ride in!


View: https://youtu.be/A3urCq8c4cM


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Feb 2022)

Another ride done complete with another puncture 😢, brand new tyres which were supposed to be fairly puncture proof! They lasted just over 30 miles of Shropshire lanes before admitting defeat. Luckily it was slowly deflating and I was nearly home so sorted it in the warm and dry, it was a very big thorn causing the problem.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2022)

Please forgive me fellow halfers I just riden 50km on my turbo !!!!! in my spare room . Don't panic I won't be counting it and won't be changing the rules but the weather is awful here and is don't rain in watopia


----------



## Slick (20 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Please forgive me fellow halfers I just riden 50km on my turbo !!!!! in my spare room . Don't panic I won't be counting it and won't be changing the rules but the weather is awful here and is don't rain in watopia


You know, I was just thinking that but I honestly just can't face going out and battling with that wind. Next weekend may be the last opportunity.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2022)

Slick said:


> You know, I was just thinking that but I honestly just can't face going out and battling with that wind. Next weekend may be the last opportunity.


Your not the only one lots of riders still need to get a ride in been a terrible month for riding . Could be worse you might need to ride an imperial ton for a challenge like me !!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Please forgive me fellow halfers I just riden 50km on my turbo !!!!! in my spare room . Don't panic I won't be counting it and won't be changing the rules but the weather is awful here and is *don't rain in watopia*



It does.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It does.


It's only virtual rain so I don't get wet except in sweat


----------



## steverob (20 Feb 2022)

I'm certainly one who is hoping for non-terrible weather next weekend as I haven't done my February 50km yet. Have done a 100km ride, but that's been entered into one of the other challenges, so I can't count that here except for points purposes.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2022)

steverob said:


> I'm certainly one who is hoping for non-terrible weather next weekend as I haven't done my February 50km yet. Have done a 100km ride, but that's been entered into one of the other challenges, so I can't count that here except for points purposes.


There is nothing in the rules to stop you cross posting , but I feel in slightly against thee ethos of the challenges and I post separate rides for each . My weather app has next Sunday as ok(ISH)


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Feb 2022)

Talking of turbo rides, I did a scenic 24 miler on Fulgaz which started in the pretty village of Kersey in Suffolk which is a location for the TV series Magpie Murders.

I’ve never been to Suffolk and didn’t realise it could be hilly!


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2022)

Finally a respite in the weather, however just as I got to Hindley, the farthest point of today's ride, the wind speed increased and the rain came. Notice I didn't say the rain came down as horizontal is not down 
A hard earned point for 58.5 wet and windy Kms.


----------



## Jon George (23 Feb 2022)

I don't know whether it's all the years of cycling I've done, or getting older (or a combination of both ), but I find I'm actually rather sanguine about the prospect of not getting a February ride in after my calf-strain at the beginning of the year.
I went out today on a revised loop of 9 and bit miles (plus 4 miles getting to the 'start' and back) along the flattest outskirts of Ipswich as I could as a tester. Now, whilst I've done short utilitarian rides recently, this was the first time I got MAMILed up and I took it slow and raised the cadence with low gearing to ease any possible excess strain. So far, no major aches (only twinges to remind me of the problem), but I'm going to wait and see. I've got five days, after all. 
On the plus side, I've been motivated to begin building a Fixie - but if the strain takes much longer to repair, it may just become a work of art.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2022)

First 50km ride on my new bike, had to choose a route which was not likely to be covered in mud or underwater because I didn’t want to get it dirty 😂.


----------



## aferris2 (23 Feb 2022)

Felt I had to get out today or be out of the challenge after just one month. The SW wind meant that it was behind me on the way out but against on the way back. That's the bit that is also uphill so it was double difficult today.
Stopped off at Buttsbury Ford to see how deep the water was. Not as much as I expected but still deep enough for several drivers to turn round and find another route. 
Must try to get out earlier in March!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2022)

Jon George said:


> I don't know whether it's all the years of cycling I've done, or getting older (or a combination of both ), but I find I'm actually rather sanguine about the prospect of not getting a February ride in after my calf-strain at the beginning of the year.
> I went out today on a revised loop of 9 and bit miles (plus 4 miles getting to the 'start' and back) along the flattest outskirts of Ipswich as I could as a tester. Now, whilst I've done short utilitarian rides recently, this was the first time I got MAMILed up and I took it slow and raised the cadence with low gearing to ease any possible excess strain. So far, no major aches (only twinges to remind me of the problem), but I'm going to wait and see. I've got five days, after all.
> On the plus side, I've been motivated to begin building a Fixie - but if the strain takes much longer to repair, it may just become a work of art.


Take it steady but hopefully you can get a ride in 



AndreaJ said:


> First 50km ride on my new bike, had to choose a route which was not likely to be covered in mud or underwater because I didn’t want to get it dirty 😂.


How much quicker were you ?


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Take it steady but hopefully you can get a ride in
> 
> 
> How much quicker were you ?


Difficult to tell in the wind especially when it was blowing me across the road! Definitely quicker when I was out of the wind. Will try a fast 50km next week 😊


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2022)

Monthly update time and last weekend warning . What a rubbish month February has been so a long nudge list to follow ,even I have only 1 qualifying ride in
We have 25 riders fully posted up which leaves 16 riders yet to ride or post so here comes the nudge list 
@cosmicbike ,@gavgav ,@Jon George ,@steverob ,@bruce1530 ,@tallliman ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick ,@C R ,@Gibbo9 ,@Alex321 ,@Fergs ,@T4tomo ,@tfc03 
Good luck everyone the weather looking at bit better this weekend


----------



## Jenkins (23 Feb 2022)

Jon George said:


> I don't know whether it's all the years of cycling I've done, or getting older (or a combination of both ), but I find I'm actually rather sanguine about the prospect of not getting a February ride in after my calf-strain at the beginning of the year.
> I went out today on a revised loop of 9 and bit miles (plus 4 miles getting to the 'start' and back) along the flattest outskirts of Ipswich as I could as a tester. Now, whilst I've done short utilitarian rides recently, this was the first time I got MAMILed up and I took it slow and raised the cadence with low gearing to ease any possible excess strain. So far, no major aches (only twinges to remind me of the problem), but I'm going to wait and see. I've got five days, after all.
> On the plus side, I've been motivated to begin building a Fixie - but if the strain takes much longer to repair, it may just become a work of art.


Jon, if the weather holds out on Saturday do you want me to do a 50k starting in Ipswich and send you the Garmin file so you can claim to have done it?


----------



## Jon George (23 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Jon, if the weather holds out on Saturday do you want me to do a 50k starting in Ipswich and send you the Garmin file so you can claim to have done it?


Yes, please - it'll also probably be a PB!


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Jon, if the weather holds out on Saturday do you want me to do a 50k starting in Ipswich and send you the Garmin file so you can claim to have done it?


Can you fiddle the map to make it look like a ride around Worcester too?


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time and last weekend warning . What a rubbish month February has been donut a long nudge list even I have only 1 qualifying ride in
> We have 25 riders fully posted up which leaves 16 riders yet to ride or post so here comes the nudge list
> @cosmicbike ,@gavgav ,@Jon George ,@steverob ,@bruce1530 ,@tallliman ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick ,@C R ,@Gibbo9 ,@Alex321 ,@Fergs ,@T4tomo ,@tfc03
> Good luck everyone the weather looking at bit better this weekend


I am riding on Sunday even if Eunice and Franklin send over their ugliest son.


----------



## Alex321 (23 Feb 2022)

I'm going to struggle to get one in. I have quite a lot to do this weekend if the weather is reasonable, so finding 2 hours for a ride may be tricky. But I'll try


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> First 50km ride on my new bike, had to choose a route which was not likely to be covered in mud or underwater because I didn’t want to get it dirty 😂.


Mmmm February. Hooked up to indoor trainer? 

Know exactly how you feel. Got my new bike in October....and it suddenly started raining on way home...I'll never trust the Met Office again.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time and last weekend warning . What a rubbish month February has been so a long nudge list to follow ,even I have only 1 qualifying ride in
> We have 25 riders fully posted up which leaves 16 riders yet to ride or post so here comes the nudge list
> @cosmicbike ,@gavgav ,@Jon George ,@steverob ,@bruce1530 ,@tallliman ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick ,@C R ,@Gibbo9 ,@Alex321 ,@Fergs ,@T4tomo ,@tfc03
> Good luck everyone the weather looking at bit better this weekend


Yes crap weather and hockey commitments have limited me to just one short outing this month where I didn't have a big enough time window to do 50km. will see what Sunday brings....


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2022)

February has been awful in Denmark. Storms, high winds and rain. Its been grim all month. This is todays weather. Hopefully a weather window will appear.


----------



## tallliman (24 Feb 2022)

Plan was to do the 50k riding home from work today but the wind put pay to that, it felt horrendous when a headwind and was going right through me.


----------



## Osprey (25 Feb 2022)

Finally the weather has relented and I was able to get my February qualifier in. Getting a bit concerned I’d binned it after just one month. Positive signs spring is on it’s way now though.


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> We have 25 riders fully posted up which leaves 16 riders yet to ride or post so here comes the nudge list
> @bruce1530
> Good luck everyone the weather looking at bit better this weekend


It's been a struggle, but I'm in.... and arguably without cheating 

Difficult month. Covid. 3 named storms. Loads of family and work stuff, and a general lack of motivation. It was always "the weather's rotten, I'll go out next weekend".

And then, all of a sudden, "shoot, it's a 28 day month....need to get out now. And the weekend forecast isn't good.
So it had to be today.

Had a few hours TOIL at work, planned am afternoon ride. But stuff happened, and had to work.

Got out for a bit at lunchtime, but not enough time. 30k in the bag. Home. A couple of work meetings over zoom. Then out again afterwards for another 25k.

I have convinced myself that this counts as a 50k ride, since I kept my cycling leggings on during the video calls, and it was really just an extended cafe stop


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> It's been a struggle, but I'm in.... and arguably without cheating
> 
> Difficult month. Covid. 3 named storms. Loads of family and work stuff, and a general lack of motivation. It was always "the weather's rotten, I'll go out next weekend".
> 
> ...


If your happy with it counting then so am I especially as you kept your leggings so that meets my own change of clothes rule .ie if you don't change your clothes it's 1 ride .
Under the rules you get 24 hrs to complete so no issue at all


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

Forgot about this - I chose the 50km option and did two of those in Jan. Like most others, the $h!te weather and work meant it was looking like Feb's wouldn't happen.
However, I managed to squeeze in an up and down 53km+ yesterday arvo - with a first visit of the year to a friend, who has been crook, in the middle(ish). Took a spare fleece, a boil in the bag, a buff, and some inner gloves, but didn't use them - is spring approaching?


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Forgot about this - I chose the 50km option and did two of those in Jan. Like most others, the $h!te weather and work meant it was looking like Feb's wouldn't happen.
> However, I managed to squeeze in an up and down 53km+ yesterday arvo - with a first visit of the year to a friend, who has been crook, in the middle(ish). Took a spare fleece, a boil in the bag, a buff, and some inner gloves, but didn't use them - is spring approaching?


Well done ,Don't forget to update the challenge thread


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done ,Don't forget to update the challenge thread


Ta, just done it 👍


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2022)

Well, I did it. 
For someone who had given himself the extra challenge of trying to be the first to post each month, this really feels like squeaking under the wire. The shorter tester ride ride I did the other day gave me the confidence to have a go without too much risk to re-damaging my calf. It's a tad tender, but I'm sure it will continue to improve as the weeks go by. (I treated it as long recovery ride. )
Lots of folks out riding, and the spring flowers and sun always make for a great experience.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2022)

Jon George said:


> *26th Feb*
> Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
> 50km + a smidgeon. 1 point
> 
> *Running Total: 3 Points*


Official investigation under way as there are suspicions that another rider (@Jenkins) has completed this ride and past his gpx file on to @Jon George . Just off for a ride and I will report back


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Official investigation under way as there are suspicions that another rider (@Jenkins) has completed this ride and past his gpx file on to @Jon George . Just off for a ride and I will report back


I'm still laughing!


----------



## tallliman (26 Feb 2022)

Managed to find some energy and the sun always helps so a "typical" Nice Pie ride, 36miles completed and I'm still in the game. Challenge thread will be updated as usual (so probably late!)


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2022)

So the official report into the @Jon George ride is now complete 
On the evidence of an independent Suffolk resident named Jay (#wheres Jay ) he confirmed @Jon George left the house this Morning in cycling kit with a bike so we have to presume the ride was completed as stated and will be allowed to stand unless further evidence comes to light 
I am currently looked for someone based near Worcester to check when @C R rides as he is also implicated in the fake Gpx file scandal


----------



## steverob (26 Feb 2022)

Much in common with everyone else on here, finally got my 50km ride done for February having been stymied up until now. Lots of problems with connecting devices, but the cycling itself was fairly straightforward. I have a flat 50km countryside loop that I like to do when I don't fancy going too far afield and don't want high levels of traffic, so that was ideal today and I chose to do it anti-clockwise for a change.

Hoping that I might even get out tomorrow as well to add one more point to the total, as that would put me on my highest score at the end of February in the nine years I've been tracking rides for.


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> On the evidence of an independent Suffolk resident named Jay (#wheres Jay ) he confirmed @Jon George left the house this Morning in cycling kit with a bike so we have to presume the ride was completed as stated and will be allowed to stand unless further evidence comes to light


My name is Jay Diamond and I endorse this message.


----------



## DaveM77 (26 Feb 2022)

Can I get at least half a point for doing 64km on a Watt bike? 😬 
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2022)

DaveM77 said:


> Can I get at least half a point for doing 64km on a Watt bike? 😬
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


Unfortunately in a word no .turbo rides are only allowed in exceptional circumstances . The whole ethos of the challenge is to get people outside riding . You can have my respect I find anything over an hour indoor a chore


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2022)

C R said:


> Can you fiddle the map to make it look like a ride around Worcester too?



You can easily fake a ride on Strava, if you are that way inclined.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Unfortunately in a word no .turbo rides are only allowed in exceptional circumstances . The whole ethos of the challenge is to get people outside riding . You can have my respect I find anything over an hour indoor a chore



That will change, now you have fallen to the darkside.


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Feb 2022)

Looking out of the window at the clear blue and sunny sky a ride outside seemed the best way to spend an afternoon, but that wind was cold and strong! I’m glad I have a Gabba jacket.

I had seen on the OS map that there is a road between Arley Hall (the Cheshire house that is a location for Peaky Blinders) and the High Legh road. I had seen on an historic cycling site that a cottage on this road had been a refreshment stop for pre WWI cyclists, so my plan was to to find and photograph the location.

Sadly cyclists are no longer welcome and I found the road closed by a gate with a notice stating ‘private road, no cycling’.

So I had to revise my route, but I enjoyed the ride without getting properly warm.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2022)

Jon George said:


> Well, I did it.
> For someone who had given himself the extra challenge of trying to be the first to post each month, this really feels like squeaking under the wire. The shorter tester ride ride I did the other day gave me the confidence to have a go without too much risk to re-damaging my calf. It's a tad tender, but I'm sure it will continue to improve as the weeks go by. (I treated it as long recovery ride. )
> Lots of folks out riding, and the spring flowers and sun always make for a great experience.





13 rider said:


> Official investigation under way as there are suspicions that another rider (@Jenkins) has completed this ride and past his gpx file on to @Jon George . Just off for a ride and I will report back


Congratulations @Jon George for keeping the streak going. It does mean that I can keep today's ride to myself as I think it would have been a bit more suspicious if you had posted this instead...


----------



## C R (26 Feb 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can easily fake a ride on Strava, if you are that way inclined.


I don't have strava you insensitive clod.


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Congratulations @Jon George for keeping the streak going. It does mean that I can keep today's ride to myself.


Whilst (in the last five years) I _have_ done a ride from Ipswich to Bury, and back, it was most definitely not done at THAT speed. 
Oh - pubs and beers were involved ...


----------



## C R (27 Feb 2022)

I'm sill in! The weather finally cooperated and I managed a challenge ride. Only 55km, but I've lost a lot of fitness with not cycling for the last month. It was almost daylight when I set off, and got to see the sunrise 










There's still loads of water around the Severn, both in Upton and around Mythe Bridge 









But the Avon at Eckington is within its banks 





Legs are complaining, but it felt great being out on the bike again.


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Feb 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can easily fake a ride on Strava, if you are that way inclined.


There’s a couple of virtual rides that I have done on the turbo and then in actuality, Bkool through Tatton Park to Knutsford and Fulgaz Wrenbury loop. Turbo and actual times were very similar but I find riding a turbo physically harder and nowhere near as much fun as being outdoors.

I can’t imagine riding 50km on a turbo.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Feb 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I can’t imagine riding 50km on a turbo.


Try doing 161km around a virtual London/Box Hill loop- 11 times! 



kapelmuur said:


> I find riding a turbo physically harder and nowhere near as much fun as being outdoors.


Agreed. But it’s so handy if you are time crunched and/or the weather is atrocious.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2022)

I have been very slack this month, and not really feeling the vibe. Only 2 work commutes due to the weather, but got my butt in gear this morning. First time on the road bike since October, first time I've been a MAMIL since then too. Actually nice to get out on a light bike, sun shining, still windy though. Will update the thread in due course.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> *Try doing 161km around a virtual London/Box Hill loop- 11 times!*
> 
> 
> Agreed. But it’s so handy if you are time crunched and/or the weather is atrocious.



PRL full is a tad hard.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> There’s a couple of virtual rides that I have done on the turbo and then in actuality, Bkool through Tatton Park to Knutsford and Fulgaz Wrenbury loop. Turbo and actual times were very similar but I find riding a turbo physically harder and nowhere near as much fun as being outdoors.
> 
> I can’t imagine riding 50km on a turbo.



Whack a film on the telly and the time flies by. I've done three 100 milers on the trainer, including the dreaded Zwift full PRL and an extended Uber Pretzel.

Best thing about virtual riding is you are always 20 yards away from the cafe.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Feb 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> PRL full is a tad hard.


It’s a tad boring! Would rather do Four Horsemen or Uber Pretzel and extend it to get the 100 than do that bore fest again!


----------



## T4tomo (27 Feb 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Yes crap weather and hockey commitments have limited me to just one short outing this month where I didn't have a big enough time window to do 50km. will see what Sunday brings....


sneaked in with a 54km this morning. I know now why I don't ride that much in Hockey season, legs were battered from yesterday


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Feb 2022)

Februarys done - a slow 50.6km 

Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - great glen - kings norton -ilston - carlton curlieu - kibworth harcourt - fleckney - 
arnesby - peatling magna - countesthorpe - Blaby

a cold combined with he effects of 90km of running the week before took 8km/h off my usual speed...I need a rest! I was planning to go to Eyebrook reservoir alas 5km in I decided that'd be too far....


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2022)

Yesterday, the bike bud said ‘let’s find cake’ so we cleared off into the headwind so we had a lovely tailwind all the way home. With my cranky knee, that was an excellent plan. 41 miles on the day. The 38 cake ride mikes and a 3 miler into town and back for a new bottom bracket for the Genesis before the cake ride. That BB was not able for another ride.
Today, we planned on a nice 10-12 miles to turn our legs. At the 5 mile mark, he chose to push on. At the 6.5 mile mark he chose to push on. When I had had enough of the mud - getting off and walking type mud - and we went on the road, he chose to push on. All the places were good turning points which meant going back into a headwind. He didn’t fancy the wind.

At the 14.5 mile mark - Whitwell Railway Station Cafe - he wanted no cake  but changed his mind when he saw mine. I offered up a packet of Salt n Vinegar as I wasn’t about to share. From there on in it was all work, work, work as we headed into the wind and mud. At Lenwade I had a ‘bugger-all-this-for a-game-of-soldiers’ moment and cut across country for some more sheltered roads. Tarmac ones, not muddy ones. Still slow though. I am officially knackered!
2 x 50km rides on consecutive days, this early in the year was a bit shocking, but the rain stopped and the sun came out. Rude not to. That was a long 10 miler


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2022)

I’m still going, couldn’t have left it any later. Other plans, working and then the appalling weather meant that I was pretty much resigned to dropping out already, but the start of a week away has played ball and I’ve got a very hilly Lake District entry in


----------



## Alex321 (27 Feb 2022)

Just squeaked in! 

53Km ride today, when I thought I wasn't going to have the time this weekend.

It was also the ride with most climbing I've ever done in one ride - just over 3,000 feet. Actually a very enjoyable ride, in spite of making it deliberately hard


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Feb 2022)

Scraped a 50 miler, first decent ride for over two weeks - blustery SE winds and wind chill but a very enjoyable social group ride in the South Downs NP area, plenty of coffee, bread pudding and chat.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2022)

I did consider just giving in and enjoying my weekend as Mrs Slick wanted to visit family but I decided to chuck the bike in the back just in case and when I woke this morning to beautiful sunshine for what must surely be the first time this year, I decided to give it a go. I've done the ride before, although it was midsummer, so I knew what to expect. Glen Coe is an amazing place, just something about it and even someone with restricted imagination can picture the scenes from history. Once again, Mrs Slick caught me about a mile or so from what I would class as the summit, maybe further if you want to get technical. I cycled from Tyndrum to the Fort through the night last year but cresting the Glen heading south seems like a challenge I will need to look at later this year. Apologies for the ramblings, long story short, another rider sneaking in with a qualifying ride after what seems like a very tough 6 weeks of winter.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2022)

What a last weekend we had 14 riders complete over the last 3 days . All of us thankful for a break in the weather ,I managed to get my imperial ton ride in which I didn't expect too 
Still a couple of riders yet to declare so will do a full monthly recap later this week 
My advice get an early banker ride in for March


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2022)

As the first to post a ride this month, I thought it only courteous to post the last one too (although someone else may claim that later).

An enjoyable potter down the V3 Voie Verte and onto the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Back home again on the V3.

65km today before the rain arrives this evening and which looks like it’ll hang around for 2 or 3 days. That’s taken me to 1731km in 2022 – which is a pleasing start to the year.

The canal towpath looking north towards le Roc St André


----------



## Eribiste (28 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> So the official report into the @Jon George ride is now complete
> On the evidence of an independent Suffolk resident named Jay (#wheres Jay ) he confirmed @Jon George left the house this Morning in cycling kit with a bike so we have to presume the ride was completed as stated and will be allowed to stand unless further evidence comes to light
> I am currently looked for someone based near Worcester to check when @C R rides as he is also implicated in the fake Gpx file scandal


We in Worcestershire are united in the veracity of our rides!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2022)

Eribiste said:


> We in Worcestershire are united in the veracity of our rides!


Just for the use of the word veracity ,I will never doubt people from Worcestershire again


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Mar 2022)

First ride for March done, got very wet feet in a flood which was much deeper than usual! Unfortunately I was part way through it when I realised how bad it was ☹️. Luckily as it was raining(again)I wasn’t on my new bike . I am now getting fed up with rain, puddles and mud everywhere although the forecast does look better for the weekend.


----------



## Fergs (2 Mar 2022)

Nearly a month since my last ride, mainly due to family issues but partly to a loss of mojo after having to junk some cycling plans for the year. 

That last ride, a 58 km'er in early Feb, was an odd one. A cold, crisp, sunny day that should have been ideal for cycling, but I really wasn't feeling it and had to grind my way through the grumpiness. I ended up aimlessly looping around two parks until I'd covered all of the roads to make the distance and then turned for home. My mood didn't really lift until a random chat with another cyclist 5 miles form home, who showed me a quiet back route that cut out a km of fume-filled main road. So that was a bonus at least. Didn't much enjoy the ride but I was glad to have done it once it was over.

Fingers crossed the mojo will be back for this weekend!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Mar 2022)

February update. Busiest month ever. 14 rides, 650km and 8201m climbed.

Was in training but didn’t manage to do big event. Twice did 90+kms -wish now I’d pushed at least one a bit further.

New points total 13 ( 10+ 3)

27th February All prepped; up nice and early. Very confused when reading overnight email result of Wife’s Covid test, reporting a positive 4 days after!.
Confused as to what to do and government website FA use. Decide not fair on volunteers etc. to take part in planned Hell of Ashdown Forrest. Shame as I'd done the training and it was a stunningly beautiful February day. 
On balance I have to report this is the only setback I've ever suffered in cycling. 
Moving on have a place in Ride London(?) in May to look forward to, and I'm currently in my best shape ever.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2022)

Last 2 riders in so despite the awful weather February has thrown at us ,all 42 of us made it over the line .Quite a few thankful for a decent last weekend . Great effort everyone hopefully that's the worst month out of the way and we can begin to look forward to some nicer weather and some pleasant half centuries


----------



## tallliman (3 Mar 2022)

Nice and early start to March with a quick post-work 50km!


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Mar 2022)

Taking advantage of a gap in the rain to get an early March ride in. A gentle bumble around Midhurst and parts of the South Downs national park, nice to see lots of daffodils out. Roads still very wet from this week's rain, bike and kit now thoroughly grimy.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Mar 2022)

3 March

An unpromisingly grey and chilly morning but a ride completed:

Truro - Carnon Cross - St Newlyn East - Newquay - Mawgan Porth - St Columb Major- Indian Queens - Truro. 74k and 1100m.

Noticed today that I own some bib shorts and short sleeve jerseys and wondering what use they are.


----------



## gavgav (4 Mar 2022)

I’m in early this Month, with the second 50k of my week in the Lake District and my longest ever ride up here, with plenty of hills!!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

Up and out early this morning looking for a 50 mile ride. 
First port of call was Rushden , Newton Bromswold , Silsoe , Thurliegh , Felmersham , Odell then home via Little Irchester . 
Failed at 44 miles but 77 km so it counts. 
Bike used Red Sinclair road bike


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (6 Mar 2022)

My turn to 'lead' our Sunday group cycle, so an opportunity to make sure it was at least a 50 miler and another qualifying ride. I must admit even I had my doubts this morning that it was a good idea, as we met up in a bitterly cold and blustery east wind, reducing the 'feel like' down to 1C. The route took us through rolling landscape along the West Sussex/Hampshire border and Old Winchester Hill which warmed us up nicely before stopping for coffee and cake at the half way point, West Meon. Even saw the sun on the return leg, 52 miles and a good ride in the end.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> sneaked in with a 54km this morning. I know now why I don't ride that much in Hockey season, legs were battered from yesterday


So after leaving Feb the last day, I got the March minimum in early with a sunday morning ride, linked up the Nickey Line to the Upper Lea Valley Way to the Ayot Greenway for some muddy gravel action briefly headed the wrong way before finding Ayot St Peter (nice church) and Old Welwyn Codicote for a bacon bap (cafe 77), then on more familiar turf for mainly country lanes return home


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2022)

I'm off the mark for March day off work so time for a banker 50km ride . Did my standard loop out to Wymeswold and back


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Mar 2022)

March done. 

Took advantage of my day off and set out for a leisurely tootle down to Lutterworth and back via Wolvey and Nuneaton. Quite draughty throughout especially heading down to Lutterworth. The wahoo then decided to play silly buggers today and the navigation suddenly disappeared and wouldn’t return, despite refreshing everything, so there I was in the middle of Magna Park stopping seemingly every two minutes to check the map! Once over the A5, I knew the names of the villages I was hoping to pass through and just set out to get them by means of signposts and what have you.

The ‘winging it’ method paid off and it wasn’t long before I was in Nuneaton and familiar turf. From there it was all too familiar back roads before a seven mile or so stretch up the busy A447 back towards home and despite travelling in the complete opposite direction from Lutterworth the wind still felt head on at times! The route I had planned in komoot would have required me to turn right towards home once at the traffic lights in Ravenstone however being over 58 miles in at this point gave me the impetus to kick on to get the 62.14 I needed for the metric ton and the three points that came with it. I had to basically do a mini tour around Coalville itself in order to get the job done and oddly with about a mile to go my Bolt decided to start navigating again…. Great, but the original planned route never went anywhere near the road where it kicked back in again so I’m not sure what route that was following…

I managed it though and got home having done 62.4 miles and 2700 feet of upness on a cool but sunny, blowy day. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Will copy to Your Ride Today along with Timelapse video once I’ve got round to uploading and editing it!


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Mar 2022)

I have lost the ability to judge distance and once again arrived home with a smidge under 50km recorded, so a couple of circuits of the block had to be added.

This puzzled my wife who asked why I kept riding past the house and was I scared of coming home!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I have lost the ability to judge distance and once again arrived home with a smidge under 50km recorded, so a couple of circuits of the block had to be added.
> 
> This puzzled my wife who asked why I kept riding past the house and was I scared of coming home!


No just scared of a bloke on the internet who hates 49kms


----------



## Domus (9 Mar 2022)

Out in the wind today, . Blooming difficult forming echelons when riding solo. 
A6 to Frederick's for some refuge then back home through Horwich and Bolton. Scout Road was interesting to say the least. 52 hard won Kms completed.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2022)

Another point in the bag from a Sunday social with the Nuneaton crew, some new roads for me (I haven’t ventured too much south of the A5) and a few punchy little rollers in the first 20 miles or so before crossing the A5 at Boot Hill back into Leicestershire and the familiar roads, stopping off for a coffee at Harvey’s in Twycross. From there back through Bilstone before picking up NCN 52 back towards Nuneaton, peeling off at Higham where my car was parked up. Nice to catch up and ride with the lads again after what seems like an age. Pretty much 45 miles on the button with 1800ft of upness.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Another point in the bag from a Sunday social with the Nuneaton crew, some new roads for me (I haven’t ventured too much south of the A5) and a few punchy little rollers in the first 20 miles or so before crossing the A5 at Boot Hill back into Leicestershire and the familiar roads, stopping off for a coffee at Harvey’s in Twycross. From there back through Bilstone before picking up NCN 52 back towards Nuneaton, peeling off at Higham where my car was parked up. Nice to catch up and ride with the lads again after what seems like an age. Pretty much 45 miles on the button with 1800ft of upness.


Five miles short of another point ,tut tut 
It's surprising how the terrain changes to very rolling when you cross the A5


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> Five miles short of another point ,tut tut
> It's surprising how the terrain changes to very rolling when you cross the A5


Yeah I was gonna kick on down Higham Lane into Nuneaton and turn back which would have done it but I’m not gonna lie- I just couldn’t be bothered today!


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Mar 2022)

I have also done a not quite long enough for another point sort of ride but it was windy here 😊


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> I have also done a not quite long enough for another point sort of ride but it was windy here 😊


Quite cleverly hiden by posting it in Kms , but I can ( actually my calculator ) do maths 71km is 44.1174 miles just under my 5% limit so just a single tut


----------



## Alex321 (13 Mar 2022)

Don't bother giving me a reminder for March, I have no chance of completing it 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-6686480


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Don't bother giving me a reminder for March, I have no chance of completing it
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-6686480


That's sucks . Take care and heal quickly


----------



## Slick (13 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Don't bother giving me a reminder for March, I have no chance of completing it
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-commute.105055/post-6686480


Nightmare. I was caught out last year under similar circumstances so I know how you feel. Hopefully you heal quickly.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Mar 2022)

March ride completed. Nice sunny day, almost time for shorts, but I chickened out in the end. Different route today thinking I would get to Maldon and treat myself to a burger in the park. Nothing open yet. Think it's all going to get going at Easter.
I stopped for a snack at the lock at Ulting. Very quiet, but did enjoy watching the vans trying to squeeze through the width restriction. They nearly all made it... Still I guess citroen garages can repair their own vans.
Felt much better this time fitness wise. Was really out of steam last time, but would have been ready to continue if it wasn't for the pain in my hands. Arthritis isn't getting better and upchanges on the chain wheel are getting really difficult. Just over 3 weeks until the next appointment so hoping they give me something that really works.


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Mar 2022)

Off the mark for March (at last) – I’d planned a 60km ride for today but after I’d ridden 56km (and was 10km from home), I realised that I could do a further loop northwards and push up towards 80km. A few more twists and turns got me up to 84km. Pleased I managed this ride today as tomorrow looks wet and there’ll be a stiff north wind later in the week.

Coming down the D129 towards Loyat








Primroses are everywhere now


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Mar 2022)

aferris2 said:


> March ride completed. Nice sunny day, almost time for shorts, but I chickened out in the end.


It’s getting to the time of year when clothing choices are tricky, about 50% of the cyclists I saw yesterday were in shorts but most had winter jackets.

I opted for shorts with my most lightweight knee warmers, long sleeve jersey with 2 merino base layers and full finger lightweight gloves. Just about right for me.


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Mar 2022)

Tacked north today against the wind – it was a struggle – via Gaël and Loscouët-sur-Meu and up to la Ville Amand. Joined the V6 Voie Verte (old railway line) and headed west into Trémorel. Wind behind me all the way home .. what a relief that was ..

The V6 Voie Verte east of the old station at Loscouët-sur-Meu






The V6 west of Trémorel


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2022)

When the weather's as good as it was today, but you've got three hours to spare before logging in to a Teams meeting on your day off...


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Mar 2022)

Another March point in the bag with a sunny loop over to Swadlincote and back. Still nursing a dicky back, I switched to the Trek so as to have a more upright position and touch wood no negative consequences from that. It was a risk worth taking as it was just too good not to go out when I have a long weekend off! 
The bib shorts also made their 2022 debut which was a good sign that spring is finally here!


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Mar 2022)

The first outing of the year in shorts for me, snowy white legs are a bit of a turn off though. Lovely to feel the sun but there seems to have been a brisk head wind for weeks now.

Just one climb on the route, from Alderney Edge up to the Wizard. Sod's law ensured that the temporary traffic lights half way up the climb turned red as I approached. Hard work getting going again into the wind.

A tail wind on the loop back to Alderney Edge helped get the average speed up, but I almost came a cropper when hitting a pothole at 25mph. I'm afraid my language left a lady who was pruning her roses looking startled and I did wonder whether I should turn back and apologise.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

Yesterday's ride was my longest for a while. 
Out and across to Orlingbury, Pytchley , Cransley then across to Foxhall down to Old across to Mawsley back towards Broughton then quick hop down the main road for a mile before heading to Holcot , Moulton , Billing , GRT Houghton then another hop on the main road this time the A428 passing a lady who was struggling on her Pinnacle came of the A428 at Yardley Hastings.

Then heading homewards via Grendon , Wilby and Mears Ashby giving me a good ride and 50.69 miles. 

Bike used Trek 370


----------



## Domus (20 Mar 2022)

Rode down to Chorlton to meet up with Andrew for an impromptu ride back to Heaton Park. Leg warmers came off after the first 20 Kms. First time in shorts for a good while. An interesting route along the Ship canal and Irwell to Heaton Park for coffee and chat. I headed for home as Andrew and Peter set off back to Chorlton. Has Spring sprung? Lots of blossom in evidence.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (20 Mar 2022)

Glorious early Spring sunshine for today's group ride, somewhat tempered by a chilly easterly breeze meaning the transition to shorts was delayed by another week. The route from Chichester, West Sussex to Wickham, in Hampshire, avoided all of the usual climbing back and forth over the South Downs making for an easy 44 miles, albeit with higher traffic levels as usual on the coastal plain. Hopefully the shorts will be out next week..........


----------



## Jon George (21 Mar 2022)

I'm back!
Earlier this month, some dimwit within BT misunderstood my wife's instructions about disconnecting her mother's phone and disconnected ours, instead. It has taken until this morning to get back on-line, which should explain my late posting from my March qualifying ride.
At least Spring is here ...


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (23 Mar 2022)

Met up with two clubmates for a mid Sussex/Surrey border cycle in today's unseasonably warm 19C Spring sunshine. Definitely shorts and short sleeve jersey weather at last! A mid ride pub lunch at the friendly Scarlett Arms, Walliswood topped off a great day out. Just one slight blot, mileage added up to 61.6 miles which I've just realised is 99.1km, meaning I've missed a 3rd point by less than 1%. I fear a summons to the naughty step...............


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2022)

Ridgeback Roller said:


> Met up with two clubmates for a mid Sussex/Surrey border cycle in today's unseasonably warm 19C Spring sunshine. Definitely shorts and short sleeve jersey weather at last! A mid ride pub lunch at the friendly Scarlett Arms, Walliswood topped off a great day out. Just one slight blot, mileage added up to 61.6 miles which I've just realised is 99.1km, meaning I've missed a 3rd point by less than 1%. I fear a summons to the naughty step...............


Yes take yourself off to the naughty step on contemplate your actions ,I'm mean 99.1km !!!!!. And repeat to yourself I must round up my mileage to the next point


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2022)

An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
@Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat 
Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride 
Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


----------



## figbat (24 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Sadly this is one of a few cycling objectives that have fallen by the wayside due to a recent and ongoing knee issue, for which I am receiving physiotherapy treatment. I was out last night and got around 25 km in, but it is unlikely I'll get a 50 km in before month-end. If I do, I'll be back, and thanks for the nudge.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> Sadly this is one of a few cycling objectives that have fallen by the wayside due to a recent and ongoing knee issue, for which I am receiving physiotherapy treatment. I was out last night and got around 25 km in, but it is unlikely I'll get a 50 km in before month-end. If I do, I'll be back, and thanks for the nudge.


Good luck with your recovery . Please don't push too hard for just to get a challenge ride in take the long term view


----------



## Alex321 (25 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Thanks for the good wishes. Had an operation on the wrist yesterday to insert some metalwork. 2-4 more weeks in plaster then a few more weeks of physio & splint before I can get back on the bike.


----------



## Spinney (25 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Done today sir!


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Appreciate the nudge and now the sun is shining, I will get mine completed tomorrow.


----------



## Domus (26 Mar 2022)

Dusted off the summer bike yesterday morning, put air in rear tyre, removed the inflater only for the valve core to disappear. Bugger, tyre removed and new butyl tube to replace the latex one. Moved on to the front only to find it would not inflate, removed to find a failure at the valve/tube junction. Finally got out at 10.30 to find myself very much overdressed in the warm sunshine. In the end my overheated grumpiness got the better of me so took my time and enjoyed a sedate 38 Kms. Are latex tubes worth it?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Another 50 mile ride this morning, out of town heading Little Harrowden , Burton Latimer , Brigstock , Benefield , Oundle, Polebrook , Barnwell , Oundle , Aldwincle , Thrapston , Irthlingborough and home. 
Total 50.16 miles
Bike used Shorter steel road bike.


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat



Once again, I scrape in...

First post-covid ride today. Lovely day - first time out this year in shorts, and without the winter boots. But I didn't have a great deal of fitness to spare before covid, and I had even less today!


----------



## bluenotebob (27 Mar 2022)

It’s been a very good week on the bike – 368km cycled in mostly very pleasant weather – but until this evening, I’d only claimed one point in this challenge. Considering that I’ve cycled an average of over 50km each day, that represents a victory for disorganisation. I’ve had 21 rides this week – but, apart from Thursday’s 63km ride – almost impossible to unpick into anything that I could post on here. However .. I’ve managed to straighten out today’s notes into something reasonably sensible. I popped home twice today – once for lunch, and once to refill my bidon (and to confirm that England had indeed lost the Test Match).


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (27 Mar 2022)

I joined today's group cycle for a very pleasant foray across the border into Hampshire. It was nice to ride a few lanes that we haven't used since last summer. Mid ride tea and cake at West Meon went down very well and another 50 miler added to my March tally.


----------



## PatrickPending (28 Mar 2022)

this months done, well actually did the qualifying ride on Friday, and another today

25/3/22 59Km Blaby - Wiliugby Waterlys - ashby magna Leire - frolesworth =claybrooke parva - monks kirby - claybrooke parva - ullesthorpe -ashby parva - dunton bassett -ashby magna - countesthorpe - blaby

28/3/22 102Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - South Kilworth -stamford on avon - cold ashby - naseby - creaton - cottesbrooke - brixworth - cottesbroke = clipsto = marston trussel - laughton = saddington = fleckney = peatling parva - countesthorpe - Blaby

making the most of the nice weather - actually managed a few 43km rides over the last couple of weeks too....


----------



## Sbudge (29 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Nudge gladly accepted...still very much 'in'. :-)


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> An early monthly round up plenty of days left but we are approaching the last weekend . Sadly I do have to report 1 faller this month in @Alex321 he has had a nasty fall off the bike and is injured ,wishing you a speedy recovery Alex .
> We have 30 riders fully posted up ,but that leaves 11 riders yet to declare so here's the nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@Rob and Alison ,@Eribiste ,@Slick ,@Fergs and @figbat
> Well done everyone and good luck to those yet to ride
> Stay safe and healthy everyone . I am currently off the bike and self isolating after testing positive for Covid . I'm not really ill but day 3 and I'm bored


Hoping for your full and quick recovery, we can't have our leader falling by the wayside so early in the year.

What advice have you had about getting back to normal? There's some alarming advice in the current Cycling UK magazine that suggests a minimum of a month recovery even after a mild infection.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> Hoping for your full and quick recovery, we can't have our leader falling by the wayside so early in the year.
> 
> What advice have you had about getting back to normal? There's some alarming advice in the current Cycling UK magazine that suggests a minimum of a month recovery even after a mild infection.


Thanks for the good wishes I had very mild symptoms bad cold etc but with attached aching legs . I had 2 days off completely then being turning my legs over on Zwift ,what was easy is now harder but I am on the road recovery ,Full recovery may be a longer road but I can't foresee any issues getting a 50km in


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Mar 2022)

The recent spring sunshine came to an abrupt end today, back to winter clothes. Thought I would try and beat the rain which was forecast and almost made it but ended up getting rained on for the last 3 miles ☹️


----------



## Fergs (31 Mar 2022)

...and I'm out . Covid and a family holiday meant I've fallen at the 3rd hurdle. It's been a dreadful year for my riding ambitions so far, but it _will _get better from April. I'll keep trying to get a minimum of one 50km ride in every month so that I don't forget how to ride . Big thanks to @13 rider for running the challenge and good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2022)

Fergs said:


> ...and I'm out . Covid and a family holiday meant I've fallen at the 3rd hurdle. It's been a dreadful year for my riding ambitions so far, but it _will _get better from April. I'll keep trying to get a minimum of one 50km ride in every month so that I don't forget how to ride . Big thanks to @13 rider for running the challenge and good luck to the rest of you!


That's a shame .Covid has fit my fitness just getting back out there . If you want some motivation you can carry on posting 50km rides each month if you want to


----------



## Eribiste (31 Mar 2022)

Fergs said:


> ...and I'm out . Covid and a family holiday meant I've fallen at the 3rd hurdle. It's been a dreadful year for my riding ambitions so far, but it _will _get better from April. I'll keep trying to get a minimum of one 50km ride in every month so that I don't forget how to ride . Big thanks to @13 rider for running the challenge and good luck to the rest of you!


Sorry to hear that Sir. I tripped up over an illness bout a year or so ago which meant I flunked the challenge. I did manage to get back on the bike after a bit though and carried on posting rides. When you can, you'll get some satisfaction from the riding achievement, challenge or no. Best wishes.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

My banker ride for April is in the bag . My first ride outdoor for 12 days due to Covid isolation. I didn't suffer badly with it but it has left my legs feeling leaden and I'm constantly tired . So I set out this morning on my standard Wymeswold loop which has plenty of bail out points . But once I got going the legs were aching but I could turn the pedals and made it all the way round without killing myself and was quicker than the last time I did the loop !. 2 minutes over the 2 hr mark . But my legs ache now


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

Forgot to add congratulations to this month first poster well done @13 rider 😁
March round up to follow in a few days waiting on a couple of declarations


----------



## footloose crow (2 Apr 2022)

2 April : 50k ride done, in fact 53k just to be sure. It is cold and grey but it didn't rain.

Not as fast as your ride @13rider


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

footloose crow said:


> 2 April : 50k ride done, in fact 53k just to be sure. It is cold and grey but it didn't rain.
> 
> Not as fast as your ride @13rider
> 
> View attachment 638286


Yes but yours has twice the elevation as mine so not to shabby


----------



## Eribiste (2 Apr 2022)

2nd of April, and I've managed to put a ride together. 53 klicks around the wilds of Worcestershire, up and down a selection of Lenches (there's plenty to choose from).

https://www.strava.com/activities/6921260080


----------



## C R (2 Apr 2022)

Eribiste said:


> 2nd of April, and I've managed to put a ride together. 53 klicks around the wilds of Worcestershire, up and down a selection of Lenches (there's plenty to choose from).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6921260080


I've been thinking where to ride tomorrow, I haven't been that way for a while, so might give it a go.


----------



## Rob and Alison (2 Apr 2022)

A knee injury, some family issues to deal with and, final straw, a bout of Covid each means we are out of this too.
This March was probably our lowest monthly total cycling mileage for ten years!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

Rob and Alison said:


> A knee injury, some family issues to deal with and, final straw, a bout of Covid each means we are out of this too.
> This March was probably our lowest monthly total cycling mileage for ten years!


Thats a shame ,life does throw some curve balls our way from time to time


----------



## C R (3 Apr 2022)

Didn't go the Lenches way at the end. I was in autopilot after Pershore and took the turn for Elmley Castle instead of going straight, so went round my clockwise Tewkesbury loop. 

Only incident was on the descent from Kersoe towards Ashton under Hill. Coming out of a blind bend there was a photographer who had set his tripod on the road, and I just managed to swerve around it. It would have been been painful for me and expensive for him if I had hit the thing at the speed I was going. 

Cold, but beautiful sunrise. Here seen from Kersoe looking to be Vale of Evesham.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Apr 2022)

April Done.

First ride in two and a half weeks due to a back injury rearing it’s ugly mug but the work-sponsored physio worked his magic and with the combination of soft tissue exercises and rest this aided my recovery quicker than expected. I got the nod to resume riding last week but didn’t actually have time to do anything, so I thought I’d ride down to Loughborough to today’s final appointment and after a few more gentle exercises I was discharged. Having extended the route a little to get to physio, I was 13 miles in on arrival. Feeling good and mindful of the challenge I figured I could take a scenic route home to get the extra 18 miles I needed to get off the mark. So leaving Loughborough I headed directly up the A6 to Kegworth, turning left up the newish Kegworth bypass, uphill and straight into the wind! Luckily, it was only a short stretch and soon enough I picked up the sheltered cycle path to the side of the A453 as I approached East Midlands Airport. From here and 21 miles in it was a case of heading due south straight through Diseworth, Belton and Whitwick back towards home, a route I’ve done countless times and today was no exception- I just wanted to get a point on the board for April! 

31.25 miles in 1:55.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Apr 2022)

Tomorrow's forecast of wind and rain didn't look too good so moved my midweek ride forward to today ensuring April's in the bag. Met up with a clubmate for a recce into east Hampshire and some infrequent (for me) lanes around Bishops Waltham, Corhampton and Droxford. Mid ride bacon sandwich and tea at West Meon delicious as usual. At 63.8miles, 3146ft ascent, my longest ride of the year to date.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Apr 2022)

False start yesterday - got 2 minutes down the road, realised something not right with brakes, got home, did some fettling for the best part of an hour, and then the rain came on. I don't mind if the rain comes on when I'm on a trip, but don't like setting out when raining.

So try again today. 2 minutes down the road, realised it was colder than I had anticipated - turned home and picked up the big gloves! 

Flat run along the coast to Portencross, about 10k. Turned there, back towards the main road, then some farm roads and tracks to the Hunterston power station.
Onwards to Fairlie and then Largs (30k).

My usual cafe in Largs closed a few months ago. My second choice appears to be being refurbished. Went into a shop in a side street which had a sign advertising coffee and snacks. "Do you do proper coffee?" "Yes" "OK, can I have an espresso please". She goes through the back. 2 mins later re-appears. "Sorry, our machine only does cappuccino and latte". 

So it was Costa :-(

Coffee wasn't too bad - watch the ferry come and go for a few mins, then back home along the main road. 
54k.


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Apr 2022)

First 50 mile ride this year done today, finished the Sunday group ride at 39.5 miles which with just over 8 miles to get home would be about 48 miles. As it was a lovely day and @13 rider would notice the distance I decided on the longer way home to finish on 52 miles😊


----------



## Domus (11 Apr 2022)

Chilly, windy ride from the caravan on Friday. Very cold wind blowing from the north. One chap came past me in shorts and short sleeve jersey, my Wahoo showed 6ºC with a wind chill of lots, his arms and legs were bright pink. . Another point in the bag, should get a three pointer the weekend, doing the Friday's ride to Whitstable.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (11 Apr 2022)

Mmmmm Covid strikes again. Shook the hand of a very minor Royal Personage last week after she'd shaken about 500 others!!! Why do they do still do that?


I've done my 50 Miler so only the 50kms to do. However if I take this week off (suffering symptoms of a bad cold) an impending holiday means I can only ride the 21st or 22nd.. Don't like being penned in like that. 

The other worry is doing Ride 100 and will only have done 2 proper rides in April! We'll see....


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2022)

A belated March recap . Still waiting for 1 rider to declare so a big nudge to @figbat to post your ride if your still in please 
We have 38 rides still in . March saw us loose 3 participants combination of injury ,Covid and life getting in the way 
Good luck to everyone still in stay safe and healthy . April's seen a good start with 20 riders with rides in the better weather seems to be helping


----------



## Jon George (13 Apr 2022)

April done. 
I'm rather happy with the basic flat 3xloop route I devised recently, if only because as I'm doing the second loop I'm already thinking that the next time I come that way it will be the last for the ride. 

Did stop for a pic to show much I thought I'd regret not bringing my rain jacket. But I got away with it.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2022)

Jon George said:


> *13th April*
> Ipswich – Ipswich/Westerfield (3 x 14.65 loops) – Ipswich
> 50km + a smidgeon. 1 point
> 
> *Running Total: 5 Points*


Only 45 more to make it too your stated total 😉


----------



## Jon George (13 Apr 2022)

13 rider said:


> Only 45 more to make it too your stated total 😉


It's only April.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Apr 2022)

Another 3 points in the bag today with what I call a GFGF- Good Friday Gran Fondo- down to Hinckley and some of the villages just further south around the A5 corridor to hunt some veloviewer tiles. Wall to wall sunshine, very little wind, just one of them perfect riding days really.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Apr 2022)

April ride done and because I started early (for me) it was still a bit chilly. Should have delayed until a bit later and gone for shorts because it was getting a little bit warm by the end of the ride.
Standard loop around Chelmsford and the quickest time so far. Maybe I'm not getting slower after all. Strava very helpfully told my followers that it was my first ride in a while so I guess I should be trying to get out a bit more.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Apr 2022)

I placed an order for a new mountain bike in October 2020 – it arrived on Tuesday (18 months of delay, obfuscation, change of spec, upping of price etc). I’d convinced myself that the God Of New Bikes had decided that I was too old for another new bike …”don’t give it to him – let someone younger have it – someone who’ll have fun with it!”.

Here it is – I’ve already had 150kms of fun with it since Tuesday (including trying to get used to the 1 x 12 gearing).


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Apr 2022)

Another point on the board today with a dash out to a local stop canalside in Sutton Cheney. 34 in 1:55. Full report in Your Ride Today….


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2022)

Just caught up with 3 challenge rides.
Yesterday as a challenge as Phil the bike bud (an exceedingly stubborn man at the best of times) refused point blank to let me call ETA to get us back and continued, the long way from Holkham Hall to King’s Lynn Railway Station, with a stuffed wheel. Had that been my wheel, I would have called ETA immediately, but there is no helping some people.
How that wheel remained vaguely circular his 115kg weight, it beyond me and a testament to the wheel builder. It was on the verge of dying by the station though. This is how it looked at the 25 mile mark. It was somewhat worse by 63 miles.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Apr 2022)

Another point today from an Easter Social with the Nuneaton crew down to and around Draycote Water. Superb weather from the get go, nice flat roads and great company, made even better by the chance passing of regular riding buddy @Supersuperleeds who was heading in the opposite direction on a solo effort. 
41 miles non stop and very pacey as there wasn’t anywhere open on route other than petrol stations or McDonald’s- neither of which we fancied! I believe @13 rider may have had more luck finding an open cafe, even if it was 3 miles from home! 🤣


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Another point today from an Easter Social with the Nuneaton crew down to and around Draycote Water. Superb weather from the get go, nice flat roads and great company, made even better by the chance passing of regular riding buddy @Supersuperleeds who was heading in the opposite direction on a solo effort.
> 41 miles non stop and very pacey as there wasn’t anywhere open on route other than petrol stations or McDonald’s- neither of which we fancied! I believe @13 rider may have had more luck finding an open cafe, even if it was 3 miles from home! 🤣



I stopped at Hinckley McDonalds for a bacon roll and coffee.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I stopped at Hinckley McDonalds for a bacon roll and coffee.



We weren’t feeling McDonald’s (there was one we passed on the A45) and one of the lads wanted to get back to catch Paris-Roubaix so we just pushed on. It’s nice out that way. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2022)

Yes set out on a cafe ride 50km ride ,normally I don't stop on 50km rides but just fancied it today . With my favourite cafe Nice Pie which is the perfect distance of 16 miles from home closed for Easter . I checked the interweb which told me love and piste in East Leake was open from 10 it's a bit further but that's the target .Anstey ,Mountsorrel ,Barrow all with cafes closed ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,East Leake got to the cafe to find it closed !! 😠 and it's 11 .Ride to the main shops in East Leake both cafes closed . No more local cafes so I headed home ,Stanford on soar ,Barrow and Rothley . The station on the heritage great central line has a cafe at Rothley so rolled in to find a fun fair etc set up but the cafe was open 🙂. Ordered a flat white to be told they are just doing Americanos 😠. That will have to do then . Sausage sandwich also ordered . Sat in the sunshine watching a few trains come and go . To make up for the days trevails I treated my myself to an ice cream cone from Mr Whippy . I then cycled the 3.5 miles home having covered 37 miles looking for a cafe


----------



## Domus (17 Apr 2022)

First Friday Night ride of the year, London to Whitstable. 60 I think on the ride with a large group of Bromptons. (Is there a collective noun for a gathering of Bromptons?)
Anyway it turned bitterly cold in the early hours of Saturday morning, the low mist seeped into the bones and my unravelling right leg warmer was most annoying, so much so that I removed them both at Faversham. How Primoz Roglic took his off at speed during Paris - Nice I don't know, I almost fell over twice whilst standing still in Sainsbury's car park. A cracking weekend away and 3 well earned points


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2022)

So after 3 consecutive days of riding 50km today I decided not to do another 50km ride so I rode 100km instead for that monthly challenge


----------



## kapelmuur (18 Apr 2022)

Towards the end of March while walking with my wife my right knee suddenly and painfully locked up. Cycling was a non starter as I couldn't bend my leg and walking only possible with the help of a walking stick, so I thought my challenge was over.

But it gradually improved, although still hurting, and I could bend my knee enough to manage a pedal stroke. I still was expecting to drop out of the challenge but yesterday morning's weather was so lovely and the roads almost free of traffic so I couldn't resist the urge to get back on my bike.

I only intended to do a short local spin, but the knee help up - aching rather than painful - and the miles (or should I say kms?) started rolling by and I was able to carry on past the magic 50kms. 

So I remain in, for now!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> Towards the end of March while walking with my wife my right knee suddenly and painfully locked up. Cycling was a non starter as I couldn't bend my leg and walking only possible with the help of a walking stick, so I thought my challenge was over.
> 
> But it gradually improved, although still hurting, and I could bend my knee enough to manage a pedal stroke. I still was expecting to drop out of the challenge but yesterday morning's weather was so lovely and the roads almost free of traffic so I couldn't resist the urge to get back on my bike.
> 
> ...


Bloody dangerous that walking lark 
Glad your still in . Now the weather's better it's great to be on the bike


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Apr 2022)

Fastest challenge ride so far done today 74km @16mph average on a lovely spring morning.


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Apr 2022)

I can’t leave my new bike alone … I’m having a lot of fun with it. A couple of trips home – once to put my windproof jacket on (that N wind was chilly) and another to grab a banana and some dates. Slow riding, of course – 54km in just shy of 4 hours .. I’m not going to break any records on this bike but I don’t care as long as it’s enjoyable.

Here’s an example of the terrain covered today – and the track surface (photo actually taken on Wednesday …. but not much has changed since then…)


----------



## steverob (20 Apr 2022)

Domus said:


> First Friday Night ride of the year, London to Whitstable. 60 I think on the ride with a large group of Bromptons. (Is there a collective noun for a gathering of Bromptons?)


A fold of Bromptons?


----------



## T4tomo (20 Apr 2022)

I got in a couple of qualifying and a shorter one over the BH weekend. Have unleashed the summer bike with new wheels which is a real pleasure to ride. good warm up for the HHB next weekend, which will be the first 50 miler & 100km ride of the year.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2022)

Set off for a post work spin in the afternoon sunshine for a leisurely pootle up to Melbourne and Breedon. The views at the top of Breedon Hill were just perfect today, could literally see for miles! Deviating from a planned Komoot route at Whitwick I did an extra four miles to get another point and make it seven points so far for April. Pleased with that. 👍☀️🚴


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2022)

One week to go update and nudge list 
We have 30 riders with ride in some still to update the challenge thread but I have seen rides posted somewhere so I've counted them 
That leaves 8 on the nudge list as follows 
@cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Slick and @Gibbo9 
Well done everyone that's a third of the way


----------



## dickyknees (23 Apr 2022)

Thanks for the nudge. Weather and now Covid have been my excuses but a 50km is on the cards next week.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Apr 2022)

13 rider said:


> One week to go update and nudge list
> We have 30 riders with ride in some still to update the challenge thread but I have seen rides posted somewhere so I've counted them
> That leaves 8 on the nudge list as follows
> @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Slick and @Gibbo9
> Well done everyone that's a third of the way


Thanks for the nudge, but a +ve test last Sunday has killed going out. 
Ironically, last Sunday I was going to do the challenge ride, but shortened the distance to look after my wife who had tested +ve a couple of days earlier.
I'm just hoping it clears in the next few days and my legs are not too badly affected.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2022)

Bazzer said:


> Thanks for the nudge, but a +ve test last Sunday has killed going out.
> Ironically, last Sunday I was going to do the challenge ride, but shortened the distance to look after my wife who had tested +ve a couple of days earlier.
> I'm just hoping it clears in the next few days and my legs are not too badly affected.


Good luck ,it didn't completely destroy my fitness but took a month to feel back to normal


----------



## PatrickPending (24 Apr 2022)

April's done 

111Km Blaby = Wiloughby Waterlys - Frolesworth = Claybrooke magna - Monks Kirby - Billeston - Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Pailton - Monks Kirby again - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton (via a convoluted extended route!) - Walton = Bruntingthorpe = Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

bit windy but nice weather. Worst thing being the headwind on the way home - dont remember the tailwid on the way out being as strong!


----------



## Jon George (24 Apr 2022)

I had thought about snaffling another point today, but I got up late and supping high-strength, quality cold cider in the back garden in the afternoon proved too attractive - so, probably only about 20 miles covered.
I am, however, tempted to try something else in the next few weeks that I consider a little barmy. (But somewhat attractive.) I have recently built my own fixed gear and it is an amazingly additive ride. Given as how other CC members have completed 100 mile rides, I don't see why a 50k shouldn't be within my capabilities. 
Meanwhile, here is a photo from today's pathetic attempt at a point. (Oh, the cider was/is rather good.)


----------



## Slick (24 Apr 2022)

So, can't lie, I have considered more than once just throwing in the towel of this challenge as I moved house last September right after the etape Loch Ness and I have struggled like never before to keep cycling for various reasons. I have become premier league at coming up with reasons not to cycle, including my previously much loved early morning commute rides and this morning was no different. I'm usually up and at them early doors and back with 50k in the bank before the midday kickoff, but I was still on the couch today at that time deciding whether I should go or not. 

I did go, but I was never sure how far I would go as the wind was tricky and seemed to be in your face no matter which way you were going. The sun was out and everything was good until I turned off the road and on to the cycle path at Dumbarton and I suddenly realised it was the kilt walk, so the next 8 miles was 5 mph maximum apologising and saying excuse me and on your right mate. It was a good laugh at times as everyone was in good humour and I got a couple of offers, 1 of them even from a female. 

So I knew today was always going to be slow, but that killed any hope of making good time, so I just settled myself to just enjoy being out in the sun. I almost turned once or twice but I was having too much fun and even made a wee detour into Loch Lomond golf course using a little known right of way. 

Mrs Slick had a couple of bottles of Mena Brea chilling for my return that was quaffed in the garden, so a good end to a good day.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Apr 2022)

did the Hemel Hillbuster on Sunday to clock up the first 100km of the year Have a bank holiday weekend away with another couple so will clock up some more leisurely miles then too.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2022)

All done today boss @13 rider , really is proving to be a challenge this year as somebody has stolen my cycling mojo


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> All done today boss @13 rider , really is proving to be a challenge this year as somebody has stolen my cycling mojo


I here to keeping you riding ,you can't leave yet


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2022)

13 rider said:


> I here to keeping you riding ,you can't leave yet



Believe me not quitting this after so many years is about the only thing keeping me on the bike. I'm fine once I get going, it's just geeing myself up to getting out. I hope it will improve soon.


----------



## Willd (25 Apr 2022)

PatrickPending said:


> - Monks Kirby - Billeston - Brinklow -


I think you've found a new village


----------



## Fiona R (25 Apr 2022)

13 rider said:


> One week to go update and nudge list
> We have 30 riders with ride in some still to update the challenge thread but I have seen rides posted somewhere so I've counted them
> That leaves 8 on the nudge list as follows
> @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Slick and @Gibbo9
> Well done everyone that's a third of the way


Sorry chief, housekeeping done.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2022)

Chap sur le velo said:


> April not ideal preparation for Ride 100 but....
> 
> Despite Covid ii and a holiday I’m still in the game for the 50's, metric and imperial.
> 
> ...


Yes 3 points for 100km and 4 for the imperial ton ,Good luck


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

39/4/2022
Set out early heading towards Higham and then in to Kimbolton via Chelveston .

After Kimbolton came Keysoe and Thurliegh via some new to me roads next was Bletsoe , Milton earnest , Felmersham , Carlton , Harrold , Odell , Bozeat , Yardley Hastings, Castle Ashby , Grendon, Wilby and home with 54.8 miles.

Bike used R.E.W Reynolds


----------



## Eribiste (1 May 2022)

Another early(ish) starter here. 58 kms, Northway, Tredington, Boddington, Staverton, Wainlode Hill, Chaceley, Tewkesbury and back home. A bit wet but us badass riders aren't put off by a bit of rain.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7068526005


----------



## AndreaJ (1 May 2022)

I’ve been out in the rain as well 54km done. It was definitely wetter than the forecast “light drizzle “but at least it’s not too cold.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2022)

My Mays banker is done the 1st on a Sunday it just has to be done . Nice ride out to Whitemoors antique centre and cafe for breakfast and back 34 miles . A lot colder than yesterday


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2022)

So we have controversy over who is the first poster this month . We have @biggs682 who was first to post ,but it the chatzone thread and apparently he rode on the 39th of April ? . Then we have @Eribiste who was first to post correctly in the challenge thread. I will call it a draw and sit for ly on the fence . A good start to the month with 5 of us posted already


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2022)

Got mine done today with a combined click and collect and the inward commute. Today was also the Ipswich to Felixstowe classic vehicle run on part of the route and I'm sure I saw @Jon George possibly getting his 50k in mixed in with some of the bicycles as I was coming out of Nacton.


----------



## geocycle (1 May 2022)

Without this challenge I would have bailed out today when the rear derailleur cable snapped after 40 km. While I did have to shorten the ride to 72km at least I got a qualifier in!

Top tip: if the rear cable breaks, hold the derailleur so the chain is somewhere on the middle of the cassette and tie the broken cable on the bottle cage. I used one of the bolts to pinch the cable then coiled the rest around the cage out of the way. Assuming you have a double chain set you can get two usable gears.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 May 2022)

312km cycled this week – and I've not claimed a single point ..

I cycled 64km today – but on five different bikes (I wrote about it in the ‘Your Ride Today’ thread). I haven’t claimed a point because five bikes implies five rides .. but it was continuous in the sense that I went out and rode, came home and changed bikes, went out again etc etc.

If anyone thinks I deserve a point for silliness, or originality – or for simply having far too much time on my hands – then please say so !


----------



## geocycle (1 May 2022)

@bluenotebob i‘d award a point for having five fully functional bikes!


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> 312km cycled this week – and I've not claimed a single point ..
> 
> I cycled 64km today – but on five different bikes (I wrote about it in the ‘Your Ride Today’ thread). I haven’t claimed a point because five bikes implies five rides .. but it was continuous in the sense that I went out and rode, came home and changed bikes, went out again etc etc.
> 
> If anyone thinks I deserve a point for silliness, or originality – or for simply having far too much time on my hands – then please say so !


Nothing in the rules stops you returning to home or using multiple bikes ( mainly because I didn't think anyone was silly enough to use 5 bikes !!! ). So as far as I'm concerned completely legit . Its just up to you if you think it's 1 ride or not . My reasoning on 1 ride or not , its 1 ride if no change of clothes is involved


----------



## bruce1530 (1 May 2022)

As long as it wasn't a motorbike, you're fine in my book


----------



## Jon George (1 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Got mine done today with a combined click and collect and the inward commute. Today was also the Ipswich to Felixstowe classic vehicle run on part of the route and I'm sure I saw @Jon George possibly getting his 50k in mixed in with some of the bicycles as I was coming out of Nacton.



Ah, I was taking Pasty #7 The Fixed Gear for a spin and caught up with someone I know riding one of the Penny Farthings. I am potentially considering attempting this month's 50k on it.  (The Fixed Gear, not The Farthing. )


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> May 2nd 2022
> Headed out of town towards Earls Barton, Castle Ashby, Olney , Grafton Underwood , Ravenstone , Stoke Goldington, Quinton , Hackleton , Denton ,Wilby and home total of 43 miles.
> 
> Bike used Ian May steel raid bike


You have posted this in the metric Century thread


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> You have posted this in the metric Century thread



oops


----------



## bruce1530 (2 May 2022)

Nice trip up the coast this morning - hadn't planned to go very far, but the weather and cycling was quite pleasant, and I think I've shaken off the worst of the Covid after effects.

False start, got to the end of the street then turned back, went inside, lifted water bottle then started again 

Flat run along the coast to Largs, then on to Wemyss Bay. The coast road from Largs to Wemyss bay is a bit narrow and was busy, but the alternative (a quiet farm road) involved a hill, so I stayed on the coast.

The intention had been to get a coffee at Wemyss Bay station - but a train had just arrived from Glasgow, there was no sign of the next ferry, and the queue in the cafe reached out the door! So back to Largs, coffee there (watching another ferry) then back down the coast home. 

62km.


----------



## Jon George (2 May 2022)

Went out to try one loop of the three that make up a flat route I have recently adopted (to get in 'a banker') on my new Fixed Gear. (A bit Yin and Yang: had a driver beep me for the crime of not being in a cycle lane and slowing him down for about three seconds, but got complemented on my bike by another rider as he paused to cycle alongside and chat for a minute.) Apart from making sure I've got enough nutrition on me when I go for it, this is becoming a possibility for me.


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2022)

2 rides this month. Both on the new (to us) Viking Tandem. Suspect ex hire bike at some point.
Yesterday was a trip to see my Aunt in Attleborough, via Evans the bike shop for a bell and some cable ties. Our Evans is closing as the landlord is refurbishing the flats upstairs and wants Evans to pay for the new security door and the carpets, we are led to believe. Evans have told landlord to poke off. A bell was gifted to us, as well as some cable ties, by the manager. Nice chap, I bought my Trek from him 3 months ago.

We had a nice ride to Attleborough and deeply glad that the original saddles were in the ‘free to good home’ box, ready to be put on the front grass at half term. I had an old Selle Rolls, that bike bud now adores - he’s welcome, bloody uncomfortable thing. I just took my SMP off my Genesis for the duration of the weekend. It‘s now back on the Genny. Biscuits and tea consumed, we returned to Wymondham and then headed off towards Wreningham. The chain came off as we changed gear - badly- at the bottom of a hill. The subsequent stopping dead and baling left me with bruises where the pedal, then wheel got me. It’s like being 12 again. The hill start after, went well. I have taken to just closing my eyes on hill starts. It works.

During the ride we practiced riding slowly, turning circles in both direction, slowly, leaning into corners, an emergency stop (because some idiot just stepped in front of us with that ‘it’s only a bike’ attitude while we were doing around 23mph). We stopped while bike bud used his ‘work voice’ to tell the person to get out of the way.

Today we had 5 miles on the lovely Marriotts Way before going to Whitwell Station cafe for cake. We practiced figure of 8s, slowly, in the car park. Just getting more confident with small turning circles. Home and a mile on the A140 was scary but it appears 28mph is doable when being bullied by a twit in a beemer - we hooked a left into St Faiths village before anyone came a cropper as that bike is a tadge flexible. Or wobbly. Or not stiff enough for two of us running for our lives. Leaning works btw. Nearly had a knee down. Well not quite but stacking it sideways seemed a better option than being nudged. Like I said, a twit. Probably over compensating for something.
Home on the cycle paths with no more drama.

Himself is now seriously considering a gravel tandem. Something stiffer, faster, better and that fits. Ho hum, better rattle the piggy bank.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 May 2022)

Now that I know that bike changes are permissible in this challenge then I expect I’ll be posting more regularly.

Today is a good example of why it works for me – it rained overnight here and most of the morning, so the local roads were wet, muddy and slippy – too dangerous for my road bike. So out on the new mountain bike for a 20km loop. Home for a banana then out on one of my hybrids for a further 22km. Finally the N wind had dried the roads sufficiently that it was OK for the road bike – so a further 20km trip up to Kerminy – then back home for tea and medals (well, a shower and a sausage roll). It all added up to just over 63km.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 May 2022)

An unplanned 50 miles today due to bad route planning on a group ride 😂 meaning I would get home having done just over 48 miles, didn’t think it would go unnoticed by @13rider so took the longer way home 😊


----------



## kapelmuur (3 May 2022)

I’ve not managed the May challenge ride yet, but attach a photo from my last challenge ride of April.

I named it ‘the hay fever tour, powered by sneezing





’ as large swathes of rural Cheshire had turned yellow.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I’ve not managed the May challenge ride yet, but attach a photo from my last challenge ride of April.
> 
> I named it ‘the hay fever tour, powered by sneezing
> 
> ...


Come on tidy up that strap on the light please. And you should take pictures drive side facing the camera 
Edit just zoomed in I thought the end was loose but it looks like it's looped round


----------



## kapelmuur (3 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> Come on tidy up that strap on the light please. And you should take pictures drive side facing the camera
> Edit just zoomed in I thought the end was loose but it looks like it's looped round



I’m so ashamed, I’ve been reading The Rules and have broken so many. I pledge to do better next time.


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2022)

April update ,still waiting on 2 riders to declare neither of which have been on the forum since mid April, hope everything's ok .
We have 36 riders full posted up and still in the challenge


----------



## kapelmuur (8 May 2022)

After the many faux pas in my last photo I tried to get this one correct in accordance with The Rules. Valve stems at 6 o’clock, no bidons, drive side facing the camera etc. To my horror I now see that I’m in the small chain ring!

Anyway, it was a lovely afternoon and I’m sure it was enjoyed by the wedding party on the lawn of Gawsworth Hall.

The ride was my first 50km of the month, from Mobberley, up and over Wizard Hill, descending to Gawsworth and Marton then on the Cheshire plain past Jodrell Bank and back to Mobberley.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

May done.

Met up with the Nuneaton Velo boys for a pootle up to Fradley Junction, almost a carbon copy of a route we did last October but much warmer and drier this time! All familiar roads, no real climbing of note, just an all round pleasant ride with lots of laughs! 63 miles and three points on the board which will see me right for the month, although if all goes well in Tuesday’s procedure (✂️🍒😬) then I may be recovered enough to squeeze another point or two in by the end!


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2022)

I may also be guilty of breaking The Rules about distance, didn’t realise until I posted my ride how many km I had done 😂


----------



## Jon George (9 May 2022)

I am still toying with the plan of doing 50km on my new Fixed Gear, but decided that with a potential groin niggle  it might be prudent to get a banker in on Pasty #1 The Carbon. I went out intending to do loops, but roadworks took the edge off, so I followed my nose and guessed at distance in relation to the time I took. Just checked with Google maps and it would appear I've now I've got another 50k route to fall back on. Great to be out and no major pains. Strong coffee being consumed.


----------



## T4tomo (9 May 2022)

So had bank holiday weekend away to post rides on 30 April & 1 May. I took the old Holdsworth down, so have I now used 3 different bikes (Steel, Alu & Carbon) in the course of the challenge. Also knocked out a hilly 50 miler this Sunday just gone.


----------



## Gibbo9 (10 May 2022)

Just posted my update for April and May. Apologies @13 rider been a very hectic month or so. Just been checking through my activities and very little riding done in April, a combination of a hectic work period, poor weather and a 2 week lay off for a very uncomfortable rib injury. Fortunately the weather seems to be on the up and I am feeling much better with the ribs. No change with work though so I am finding myself getting up very early in order to complete rides.

Been a poor start to the year for me for cycling with only 2200km covered. I had done 3700km at this same point last year. Hopefully some consolidated time on the bike this month and I can get back on track for my distance goals this year.

Glad everyone is safe and well and still going strong.


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2022)

Gibbo9 said:


> Just posted my update for April and May. Apologies @13 rider been a very hectic month or so. Just been checking through my activities and very little riding done in April, a combination of a hectic work period, poor weather and a 2 week lay off for a very uncomfortable rib injury. Fortunately the weather seems to be on the up and I am feeling much better with the ribs. No change with work though so I am finding myself getting up very early in order to complete rides.
> 
> Been a poor start to the year for me for cycling with only 2200km covered. I had done 3700km at this same point last year. Hopefully some consolidated time on the bike this month and I can get back on track for my distance goals this year.
> 
> Glad everyone is safe and well and still going strong.


Better late than never , I was slightly concerned when I looked when you were last on the forum glad your ok that's the main thing


----------



## Jon George (11 May 2022)

Bonus ride today with a cycling/pub chum, out to the South-West of Ipswich - an area I haven't ridden for some time. It was some of the most cautious riding I've done in a long time, as the roads had numerous deep potholes. Still, we missed the rain (just) and it was great to see the countryside turning that emerald green that says summer is just around the corner.


----------



## Domus (14 May 2022)

What should have been a very pleasant 3 day jaunt with a couple of mates turned into a war of attrition, the high SW winds were brutal the whole way from Barrow to Blackpool. Still got three points, just, the last day was about one Km short so did a loop around Grange after getting off the train.

This guy saw the funny side.


----------



## aferris2 (15 May 2022)

With bright sunshine and temperatures into the twentys it's time to let the knees out into the open. Getting bored with the route around Chelmsford, I headed out to Danbury and down to Hoe Mill lock. There's been a width restriction there for months but today there was a Mondeo blocking the road completely having removed one of its wheels on the bollards. Much consternation from other motorists who wouldn't believe the Road Closed signs and tried to go through, then the pain for the AA lorry driver who was facing about a mile of reversing around badly parked cars to get to the stranded Ford.
Lovely ride, but will need to remember suncream for the rides coming up.


----------



## Sbudge (16 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> One week to go update and nudge list
> We have 30 riders with ride in some still to update the challenge thread but I have seen rides posted somewhere so I've counted them
> That leaves 8 on the nudge list as follows
> @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Slick and @Gibbo9
> Well done everyone that's a third of the way



I was sure I had already put in some April rides ... I hadn't! Anyway, all caught up for April and May now.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 May 2022)

Another ‘five bike day’ today. Simple instruction – go out and don’t come back with less than 11km on the clock (upped from 10km on 1st May– and it’ll be 12km next time) – to be repeated four more times.

No need to carry much (no need for a phone or food) and no major route-planning involved. The downside is that my shoulders ache a bit from five slightly different riding positions – and, as usual, after some off-roading, my lower back’s having a moan.

11.44km on the new mountain bike, mostly off-road

13.22km on the Urban Shaper, local lanes

11.62km on the RAID200 (my older mountain bike) .. more bumpy, stony tracks

15.72km on the Shaper 200 (a blast up to Kerminy and back)

15.04km on the road bike (a loop around St Brieuc-de-Mauron). I’d left the road bike until the end, hoping that the wind would have died down a bit – but it’s still gusting strongly.

That added up to just over 67km today. It’s a decent start to the biking week – as the temperature’s forecast to be 28C tomorrow and Wednesday, I don’t think I’ll be doing much apart from some gentle mid-evening rides for the next couple of days


----------



## bluenotebob (19 May 2022)

I’ve done a couple more ‘multi-bike days’ yesterday and today. It has been really hot here since Tuesday so I’ve been taking the opportunity to swap bikes and ride as much in the shade/off-road as possible as well as doing a full-on total exposure to the sun for an hour or two on my road bike.

Here’s my road bike posing this afternoon by the little lake near Brignac


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 May 2022)

Another 3 pointer today with another spin back up to Fradley Junction, as per 2 weeks ago. A slightly different route, warmer than before but more breezy.


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> I’ve done a couple more ‘multi-bike days’ yesterday and today. It has been really hot here since Tuesday so I’ve been taking the opportunity to swap bikes and ride as much in the shade/off-road as possible as well as doing a full-on total exposure to the sun for an hour or two on my road bike.
> 
> Here’s my road bike posing this afternoon by the little lake near Brignac
> 
> View attachment 645340



I love your multi bike day adventures!


----------



## Fiona R (23 May 2022)

A couple of shorter rides this month that didn't reach 50km. Was feeling like I was about to get a "look" from @13 rider so as I'd already done my imperial this month I hope it's OK to count yesterday's 200? Needs must and all that. It was hot and fast (for me) around the Somerset Levels. I'm not cut out to be a speed machine. I have worked out my usb charger does work, just you need to be motoring at 25km/hr not 18kmhr grinding up hills and down pot holey lanes.


----------



## Domus (23 May 2022)

Had a pleasant few days up in Grange and managed a two pointer. Over Bigland to Coniston then along the western bank of Coniston, up and over Hawkshead Hill, The Windermere Ferry was running (thankfully) Crosthwaite and back to Grange. 82 Kms and over 1300 metres of upness. A hard earned 2 points.
A short breather at Bigland and The Old Man from the lower slope of Hawked Hill


----------



## PatrickPending (24 May 2022)

Ok I'll admit I've been a bit rubbish in logging my rides as web access was a bit iffy at the begining of the month - but I achieved this months back on the 7th and on the 8th too...

7/5/22 52Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby waterlys - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - south kilworth - Kimcote - Gilmorton - loop back to kimcote -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

8/5/22 57Km Blaby - countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett -- Ashby Magna - Wiloughby waterlys - countesthorpe - Blaby

hope to do a similar ride this Friday.. so hoping for sunshine!


----------



## Fiona R (26 May 2022)

Utility riding today and realised it was going to be so close to 50km after an appointment out in Sandford. I took the long way round on my return before the supermarket shop. Last 7.5km with 25kg of groceries but oh my the tailwind was incredible. Judged just right, 50.5km.


----------



## Fiona R (26 May 2022)

Domus said:


> Had a pleasant few days up in Grange and managed a two pointer. Over Bigland to Coniston then along the western bank of Coniston, up and over Hawkshead Hill, The Windermere Ferry was running (thankfully) Crosthwaite and back to Grange. 82 Kms and over 1300 metres of upness. A hard earned 2 points.
> A short breather at Bigland and The Old Man from the lower slope of Hawked Hill



Think you can have a beer/cider with those points.


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2022)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Utility riding today and realised it was going to be so close to 50km after an appointment out in Sandford. I took the long way round on my return before the supermarket shop. Last 7.5km with 25kg of groceries but oh my the tailwind was incredible. Judged just right, 50.5km.


Very Commendable


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2022)

Monthly round up time and last weekend warning .We have 33 fully posted up for May so a short nudge list this month of @cosmicbike ,@tallliman ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick and @FrothNinja ( who I think done a ride but can't find the post ) 
Well done everyone 
Ending this post wishing @biggs682 a speedy recovery as at the moment I think June's ride in doubt due to a collision he was involved in .
Thread here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/those-early-miles.285403/page-7#post-6737483 if you have missed it


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

@13 rider many thanks i have started walking around the house today with the aid of a wheeled zimmer frame so getting there slowly but like you say i might struggle with a qualifying ride in June but will see


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (26 May 2022)

I seem to have been on a bit of a run of non qualifying rides recently, so a free day today was too good an opportunity to miss. A bit blustery but mild for a 44 mile loop around the Surrey /Sussex border area near Rudgwick.

Using the short section of bridleway to cross the Wey at Loxwood. Baynards Manor - must cost a fortune sweeping all of those chimneys!


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2022)

Ridgeback Roller said:


> I seem to have been on a bit of a run of non qualifying rides recently, so a free day today was too good an opportunity to miss. A bit blustery but mild for a 44 mile loop around the Surrey /Sussex border area near Rudgwick.
> 
> Using the short section of bridleway to cross the Wey at Loxwood. Baynards Manor - must cost a fortune sweeping all of those chimneys!
> 
> ...


44 miles just short of my 10% rule where you should do the extra for the next point So I let this one slip


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly round up time and last weekend warning .We have 33 fully posted up for May so a short nudge list this month of @cosmicbike ,@tallliman ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick and @FrothNinja ( who I think done a ride but can't find the post )
> Well done everyone
> Ending this post wishing @biggs682 a speedy recovery as at the moment I think June's ride in doubt due to a collision he was involved in .
> Thread here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/those-early-miles.285403/page-7#post-6737483 if you have missed it



I must have read your mind. Apparently getting the house finished, work and digging up the garden is more important, but after 5 wheelbarrow loads of mud and SWMBO at work I snuck out mid morning. Nice to get the miles in TBH, I've only done about 400 miles this year which is pitiful but life keeps getting in the way, ho hum. I'll post on the ride thread later.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly round up time and last weekend warning .We have 33 fully posted up for May so a short nudge list this month of @cosmicbike ,@tallliman ,@steveindenmark ,@Slick and @FrothNinja ( who I think done a ride but can't find the post )
> Well done everyone
> Ending this post wishing @biggs682 a speedy recovery as at the moment I think June's ride in doubt due to a collision he was involved in .
> Thread here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/those-early-miles.285403/page-7#post-6737483 if you have missed it



Thanks for the reminder, I was a little preoccupied - meant to do the challenge updates after I added pics to the photo threads but I didn't even finish them 'til a week or two later (still have a bench or two to add)


----------



## Domus (27 May 2022)

With the promise of light winds I arranged to meet a friend at the Velo Cafe in Croston. Once again the forecast was wrong. I had a 100 Km route loaded into the Wahoo but after 40 Kms to the café I gave up on that. The beans on toast didn't touch the sides. John guided me along some quiet country lanes to Standish where we parted company and I picked up my route, knocking off about 10Kms. 90 Kms and 2 points were more than enough in the strong winds today.


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2022)

From now on, I’m going to post abbreviated ride details in the Challenge thread – I think I’ve been putting a bit too much local (and therefore arguably personal) information into the public domain. I will hold the complete details of all my rides here, if anyone ever wants to see them.

The last two days in Brittany have been perfect for cycling – a cloudy 17 degrees with no significant wind. Yesterday was a Bank Holiday (Ascension) so the roads were almost completely empty – today, although not a holiday, might just as well have been. Hardly a soul about…

My road bike was re-built in mid-May, using non-Shimano kit (cassette, front rings and chain) – it went straight back to the LBS after a short test ride with a list of faults. I got the bike back again on Wednesday and I’m slowly getting more confident riding it. Not sure it’ll ever be as good as it was when new – but I’ll get used to it, I guess. Incidentally, I got 13800km out of the original chain and cassette – they should have been replaced last year but Shimano kit has been ‘not available’ for nearly two years now… so when it got to the point where the chain was dangerously worn, we took the plunge and went for an alternative – Clarke’s (I’ve never heard of them but apparently they have a decent reputation).


----------



## tallliman (29 May 2022)

After a bit of a prompt from @13 rider, I was suprised to know that I'd not done any rides that weren't to travel somewhere; work or cricket mainly. So popped out yesterday to do 50km. 

Recovering from covid took a couple of weeks out of the month so it's not been as easy.


----------



## bluenotebob (30 May 2022)

Last night I spotted that I was only 65km short of my best month ever (1403km) and I reckoned that I’d probably beat that record by Tuesday .. but I had things to do today and more commitments tomorrow, so it might be touch and go.

So .. feeling wholly irresponsible (and not a little liberated) I cancelled all my plans for today, went out on one of the hybrids for a gentle 11km ‘sniff the air’ ride and shook the stiffness out of my legs. Back home, scoffed a banana, filled the bidon, loaded a few things in my day bag and did a 59km ride on the road bike. Smashed my record – with one day to spare. My new record is 1408km in a month and I should add a bit to that tomorrow.


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2022)

June in the bag! (Not first to post, but hey, it's great to have done it. )


----------



## Domus (1 Jun 2022)

Finally a break in the wind and showers. 59 Kms over Belmont and Chorley returning via Rivington. Managed the last 20 Kms without arm warmers .


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2022)

Well done @AndreaJ beating @Jon George to the post as the first June ride done . Is Wem still standing after the earthquake?


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @AndreaJ beating @Jon George to the post as the first June ride done . Is Wem still standing after the earthquake?


Yes all still standing although I was at work in Ellesmere at the time and none of us noticed the earthquake 😂


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @AndreaJ beating @Jon George to the post as the first June ride done . Is Wem still standing after the earthquake?



I blame it on the extra two hours in bed I snaffled as a halt-term treat. Actually, I was technically awake at 5 o'clock, with the sun streaming in, and thought about getting up and riding, but common sense prevailed and I wasted the hours in bed ad felt terribly guilty.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2022)

June up and running with a 32.5mile charity gravel ride organised by Lovelo In Berko. Beer and curry lunch to finish (well not quite finished as had to ride home. wash & brush up and off for a BBQ this afters/evening


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2022)

Up and running for June ,my standard loop out to Wymeswold took 25 secs over the 2 hours just to annoy myself for not going sub 2


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2022)

That's June done & dusted, but just missed out on a double Jubilee (70.70km) by a third of a kilometer (0.2 miles) ending up on 71.03km


----------



## tallliman (2 Jun 2022)

Nice 50km to start the month albeit 2 hours hoping England aren't collapsing in the cricket is a big worry!


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2022)

June done.

Set out on a long overdue planned route up to Newark and heading back through Southwell and Nottingham. Wall to wall sunshine, great cake game, little to no wind, relaxed pace……just perfect really! 

As always when riding through towns and cities average speed always tanks due to cycle lanes, traffic and junctions but then I wasn’t in a hurry in any case! 

Dehydration set in with about 7 miles left to go and I literally had to stop to alleviate the leg cramps I was getting! Looking down at my jersey that was covered in salt from my constant sweating and hovering over the button on my phone ready to contact Wife’s taxi for a local pickup, I composed myself and instead cracked on the last stages of the ride. Temptation to push on to get the 100 miler was quickly dissipated and I got home having done 12 miles short of target, in 5 and a half hours ish. Still a great ride all the same!


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Yes all still standing although I was at work in Ellesmere at the time and none of us noticed the earthquake 😂



I hope that work in the treacle mine wasn’t affected.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jun 2022)

***STEWARDS INQUIRY REQUIRED***
Could be a contentious 2 points! GPS unit says 50 dead so claimed 2 points 😬🤣🤣


----------



## tallliman (3 Jun 2022)

If you say its 50mi, it's 50mi for me but @13 rider is the arbiter of these things.

Nothing to stop you riding once up and down the road either!


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jun 2022)

tallliman said:


> If you say its 50mi, it's 50mi for me but @13 rider is the arbiter of these things.
> 
> Nothing to stop you riding once up and down the road either!



It doesn’t sit well I’ll admit but in real time I can only rely on my GPS! I always end up adjusting the elevation as that’s always way off but I never realised the distance was too! Lesson learned…..


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> It doesn’t sit well I’ll admit but in real time I can only rely on my GPS! I always end up adjusting the elevation as that’s always way off but I never realised the distance was too! Lesson learned…..


If you are happy it's 50 miles then I'm prepared to let it stand . As you say you can only go on what your head unit says while out riding . If you had not upload to Strava you and us would only have the head unit reading as a measure . Strava is not a requirement n the challenge and people measure thier rides in different ways and there will be discrepancies in accuracy in these methods so the riders decision in cases this close is good enough for me 
This doesn't mean everyone can post 30 and bit miles rides and claim points ! and I will still watch out for people not doing that bit extra to get to the next point I've not gone completely soft


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jun 2022)

If you are happy it's 50 miles then I'm prepared to let it stand . As you say you can only go on what your head unit says while out riding . If you had not upload to Strava you and us would only have the head unit reading as a measure . Strava is not a requirement n the challenge and people measure thier rides in different ways and there will be discrepancies in accuracy in these methods so the riders decision in cases this close is good enough for me


13 rider said:


> This doesn't mean everyone can post 30 and bit miles rides and claim points ! and I will still watch out for people not doing that bit extra to get tongue next point I've not gone completely soft


the funny thing was I was on 49.7 when I got back to the car so I thought I’d squeeze down the lane and turn back to get over the line. So I did endeavour to get that extra bit and it was still contentious as to whether I got it! I’m happy to count it this time on that basis but as you said on my strava don’t rely on that and wahoo to sync perfectly…… rest assured next time I’ll take it to 50.1 or more to remove all doubt! 😉


----------



## Jon George (4 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> not doing that bit extra to get tongue


Ohh, Matron!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2022)

Jon George said:


> Ohh, Matron!


Editted now bloody predictive text


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Jun 2022)

Our planned longer ride this morning has been postponed until next week due to the awful weather in Shropshire earlier today ☹️, after the torrential rain eased off to just rain I decided to go on a shorter ride instead, 53km in the rain which as it wasn’t cold or windy was actually better than it sounds 😊


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2022)

I also changed plans and rode 53km . Kept completely dry despite the weather as I did it on a turbo in my spare bedroom . Don't worry I won't be counting it


----------



## steverob (5 Jun 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> It doesn’t sit well I’ll admit but in real time I can only rely on my GPS! I always end up adjusting the elevation as that’s always way off but I never realised the distance was too! Lesson learned…..


If there's a discrepancy between your GPS and Strava, you can always tell Strava to use your GPS's distance and not its own calculation. You need to click on the three dots icon in your activity and then choose Correct Distance (or at least that's what I've been told this option for). If it still leaves you with less than 50km, I think you can undo it and go back to what you had before.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2022)

I shall quietly celebrate completing my June metric half today without having been given the hurry up by the boss
Didn't know they've shut the rat run through Bushey Park, so much nicer to ride across without any cars, hopefully they do the same at Richmond Park next. I wonder if it has to do with it being deer mothering season.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> If you are happy it's 50 miles then I'm prepared to let it stand . As you say you can only go on what your head unit says while out riding . If you had not upload to Strava you and us would only have the head unit reading as a measure . Strava is not a requirement n the challenge and people measure thier rides in different ways and there will be discrepancies in accuracy in these methods so the riders decision in cases this close is good enough for me
> 
> the funny thing was I was on 49.7 when I got back to the car so I thought I’d squeeze down the lane and turn back to get over the line. So I did endeavour to get that extra bit and it was still contentious as to whether I got it! I’m happy to count it this time on that basis but as you said on my strava don’t rely on that and wahoo to sync perfectly…… rest assured next time I’ll take it to 50.1 or more to remove all doubt! 😉



I must admit I find myself now, going to 50.1 or at least 31.3 miles, whereas in teh past if i'd go home on 30.1 miles that would have been fine


----------



## tfc03 (9 Jun 2022)

Just posted a ride for today in the other thread. This ride was noteworthy as I went 11 miles in the middle of it without being passed by a single car. They were small lanes, it was a Thursday afternoon, and this is empty Northumberland but even so! It was starting to get a bit eerie. Maybe the price of petrol is keeping cars off the road.


----------



## bluenotebob (10 Jun 2022)

Having cycled 42.4km on Wednesday and 46.7km yesterday, I was determined to try a bit harder today to get over the line. A gentle 20km trundle along local lanes on the Urban Shaper, home for a sandwich then out on the road bike for a 24km blast up and down the D2 between Plaisance and Kerminy, home again to collect some money and the camera then back out on the Urban Shaper and up to and around St Brieuc-de-Mauron – with a short stop at the monthly market to buy some excellent sourdough rye bread and some aged (24 months) Comté cheese. 52km cycled.

I passed 6000km in 2022 today and I shall celebrate that with a little individual Black Forest gateau for dessert this evening.

Here's the Urban Shaper in front of the Car A Vrac mobile wholefood shop at the market in St Brieuc-de-Mauron.


----------



## aferris2 (12 Jun 2022)

June ride in the bag.
Lots of sunshine and nicely warm so no excuses not to get out on the bike. Stuck mainly to my usual route around Chelmsford but added a diversion to Danbury on the way back. This is the only hilly bit of Essex and I haven't felt up to doing hills this year so I've been avoiding it.
Was planning on a short stop close to the roundabout where I cross the main road to Braintree but the police got there first (just!). Only had time to come to a halt when the local car lowering, no exhaust club made themselves known and got pulled in. 2 police cars plus 5 to be checked meant the whole area was full. I decided to move on...
Had to do an extra loop to get up to 50 miles otherwise I would have been told off!


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jun 2022)

First 50km ride with my new clipless pedals done without falling over!!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2022)

I'm up in the peaks near Buxton . Finally got round to getting up early and doing a 50km ride . 31.5 miles with 3200ft of uppness it's hilly here . Out from Earl Sterndale to Ashford by the water up to Monsal head then back down to Bakewell then a big climb back to Moneyash . Had to do a loop of the village to go past 50km . Lovely to be out early back just as it beginning to warm up


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (19 Jun 2022)

Not one ride but a few photos from last week's cycling with friends in the Auvergne - little traffic, mostly super smooth tarmac and fantastic weather.
Yours truly positively cooking on the 1st climb of the week, not really sure I needed the base layer in 30c plus!




The Col de Naronne , on the climb to Puy Mary. It's fairly easy going until here. The last few kms to Puy Mary steepen up, the last 2kms averaging 13%.





On the way up to the Col de Morand.




Getting ready to descent into Saurier for a coffee stop.




Heading into Puy country




The war memorial by our coffee stop in St Floret. Just after I took this photo a local bike club, 8 retirees, turned up on top end bikes. We were to see them again 30kms north , ascending a 10km climb.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2022)

Saturday was an epic day. A fast and flat sportive from York to Lincoln and back to York again, at a total of 177.29 miles it is the farthest I’ve ever ridden to date. Felt surprisingly good after it due to the draft effect but I’ll stop short of saying I felt fresh! 🤣 

Full report in Your Ride Today.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> January: _*7 Points*_
> 
> February: *6 Points*
> 
> ...


I not sure anyone has ever claimed 6 point before !. I may have to look at the points for longer rides as in your case 15km more should equal 9 point 3 100km but 15 miles more is 8 points 4 50 miles !!. Mind you most of in the challenge will probably not have this problem


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> I not sure anyone has ever claimed 6 point before !. I may have to look at the points for longer rides as in your case 15km more should equal 9 point 3 100km but 15 miles more is 8 points 4 50 miles !!. Mind you most of in the challenge will probably not have this problem



It says 6 points for 150 miles on the first page of the thread after checking so that was the nearest reference I could find, if I’ve read it wrong and it’s too much let me know and I’ll edit the post.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> It says 6 points for 150 miles on the first page of the thread after checking so that was the nearest reference I could find, if I’ve read it wrong and it’s too much let me know and I’ll edit the post.


No I think 6 is correct it's just the annomily regards 300km 9 point ,200 miles 8 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> No I think 6 is correct it's just the annomily regards 300km 9 point ,200 miles 8 points



Ah I getcha. An extra point for around 20 miles less. Now that’s a nice conundrum! 🤣


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Decided to commute by bicycle - and punctured for the first time in over 20 years - just a couple of miles from home too!
Took the front wheel off, got the tyre levers spares tube and pump out, eventually broke the bead around one side, got two levers in....and phoned for a pick up. Think I need to learn more about modern tyre - no probs changing the ones on the vintage bikes. Luckily I still got 50 miles in.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2022)

Popped into Trac Mon to see what the noise was about. Just a track day.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2022)

Approaching the last weekend so monthly recap time ,we have 30 riders fully posted up leaving 7 on the nudge list . The nudge list does include @biggs682 who is battling back from a bad accident but is back on his bike so wishing him all the best but warning him don't do to much just for this challenge please .
So the list , @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Milkfloat ,@PatrickPending  ,@Chap sur le velo ,@biggs682 and @Slick who also has no May ride posted
Well done everyone posted up that's halfway already
Edit I can't count 8 on the nudge list forgot @Gibbo9


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Approaching the last weekend so monthly recap time ,we have 30 riders fully posted up leaving 7 on the nudge list . The nudge list does include @biggs682 who is battling back from a bad accident but is back on his bike so wishing him all the best but warning him don't do to much just for this challenge please .
> So the list , @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Milkfloat ,@PatrickPending  ,@Chap sur le velo ,@biggs682 and @Slick who also has no May ride posted
> Well done everyone posted up that's halfway already
> Edit I can't count 8 on the nudge list forgot @Gibbo9



I am back on the bike but it's very doubtful i will register one this month but you never know


----------



## Bazzer (22 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Approaching the last weekend so monthly recap time ,we have 30 riders fully posted up leaving 7 on the nudge list . The nudge list does include @biggs682 who is battling back from a bad accident but is back on his bike so wishing him all the best but warning him don't do to much just for this challenge please .
> So the list , @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Milkfloat ,@PatrickPending  ,@Chap sur le velo ,@biggs682 and @Slick who also has no May ride posted
> Well done everyone posted up that's halfway already
> Edit I can't count 8 on the nudge list forgot @Gibbo9


Yes I'm aware. Planned for last Sunday but the legs were not up to it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2022)

Another evening point in the bag on a solstice spin with the Nuneaton boys around the local lanes. Set off at 1830 for a couple of hours, the temp much cooler than the intense heat of earlier in the day! A good turnout as well, better than most of the Sunday gatherings!!


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Approaching the last weekend so monthly recap time ,we have 30 riders fully posted up leaving 7 on the nudge list . T.....,@bruce1530



I'm in, although it's been a bit of a struggle. Don't know whether it's post-covid unfitness, or just general lethargy - I've had a few shorter rides this month, but it's taken til now to get a "50" in.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> I'm in, although it's been a bit of a struggle. Don't know whether it's post-covid unfitness, or just general lethargy - I've had a few shorter rides this month, but it's taken til now to get a "50" in.


But in it is and that's all that's matters


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Jun 2022)

Only just logged my ride from the 12th of June (been away) -

112Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Beeby -Hungarton - Lowesby - Marefield - Owston - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir -Great Easton - Drayton - Nevill Holt - Slawston - Cranoe -Tur Langton -Kibworth -Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterleys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Nice route - a few hills but I'm still getting up them ok haha


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2022)

Unusually managed a 2nd 50km ride yesterday. Van went to the dealers in Southampton so I ambled down along the coast from Sholing to Lee-on-the-Solent and beyond, getting very lost in Newtown just outside Gosport. All because a National Cycle Route sign was pointing the wrong way! Very frustrating, and with it looking like rain I retraced my steps back. My longest ride this year, which at a mere 38 miles and a bit is rather sad for me, the day of 100 mile rides seem a long time ago. Maybe a bit of focus and I can get myself back into the 100km territory this year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Unusually managed a 2nd 50km ride yesterday. Van went to the dealers in Southampton so I ambled down along the coast from Sholing to Lee-on-the-Solent and beyond, getting very lost in Newtown just outside Gosport. All because a National Cycle Route sign was pointing the wrong way! Very frustrating, and with it looking like rain I retraced my steps back. My longest ride this year, which at a mere 38 miles and a bit is rather sad for me, the day of 100 mile rides seem a long time ago. Maybe a bit of focus and I can get myself back into the 100km territory this year.


Bad planning you should have booked the van in for today and July's would have been sorted .
Well done @bluenotebob first to post a July ride


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @bluenotebob first to post a July ride



Thanks - I was surprised to be first ... but astounded that I've now posted my second ride before anyone else has posted their first.

I think I deserve an extra point for such audacity


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Jul 2022)

Unusually for me, I got a 50 in early this month - I've been a "tail end Charlie" most months this year.

From home, headed up through the town then up the hill to the reservoir above Ardrossan. Some more farm roads and generally uphill until I met the Fairlie Moor road - going left here would have taken me up and over the moor, but I headed downhill into Dalry. Through the town and onto farm roads between Dalry and Beith. Continued on through Barrmill and Dunlop, stopping at the Dunlop Dairy farm shop for a refreshment. Highly recommended. The soup smelled great. I asked what it was; "Leek & Potato, but it won't be ready for 15 mins". So I made do with coffee & cake 

Back via more farm roads to Torranyard, Kilwinning them home. 54k, with about 700m climbing.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Jul 2022)

Couldn't join the club ride today due to other commitments, so I was out very early for an easy coastal plain cycle to bag a July banker.
Had to include an extra lap of Littlehampton on the way back to nudge just over the 50 miles.
Littlehampton East Beach Cafe , on the outward leg. It was quite a controversial design when first build, but now the raw steel finish has aged nicely and I think it looks great, ironically better from the car park view than the sea view.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2022)

I'm up and running for July I'm away on holiday next week so a day off today was a chance to bank a 50km just did my standard Wymeswold loop . My next 50km may contain many Cornish hills oh the joys of 10%+ climbs 
Technically I did a ride over 50km yesterday when I did 100km but have used that in the metric challenge thread and I like to do seperate rides for each challenge . I did this ride in the company of @tallliman who got his 50km ride for July so I thought I'd saved him the effort of posting


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Approaching the last weekend so monthly recap time ,we have 30 riders fully posted up leaving 7 on the nudge list . The nudge list does include @biggs682 who is battling back from a bad accident but is back on his bike so wishing him all the best but warning him don't do to much just for this challenge please .
> So the list , @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Milkfloat ,@PatrickPending  ,@Chap sur le velo ,@biggs682 and @Slick who also has no May ride posted
> Well done everyone posted up that's halfway already
> Edit I can't count 8 on the nudge list forgot @Gibbo9



Sorry, have been rubbish with admin. Have detailed a June and July ride in the thread.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2022)

June's update ,we have 36 riders fully posted up . Unfortunately @biggs682 failed to recover enough from his accident to get a qualifying ride in but the main thing he's back on his bike and putting a few miles in while slowly getting back to fitness .
A good start to July with about a dozen of us with rides in already 
Well done everyone and stay safe 
I'm away on holiday next Saturday and will have limited internet but I will be checking in now and again


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

@13 rider thank you, I did a 21.5 and 15 mile ride over the weekend so getting there. 
And to encourage me I have just treated myself


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2022)

Friends in the Lotus 7 club were having a trackday at Three Sisters in Wigan so I went along to spectate on my bike. The usual high winds and showers were in evidence. I watched a session had coffee and Pain au Chocolat then made my way home via the guided bus way when the sun made an appearance. Still windy though. First July ride, 63 Kms. Still in.


----------



## PatrickPending (4 Jul 2022)

July's done on Sunday...

106Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - South Kilworth -Stamford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Creaton - Cottesbrooke - Brixworth - Cottesbroke - Haselbech - Kelmarsh - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Laughton - Saddington - Fleckney - Peatling Parva - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Quite slow as I did a 23Km run the day before - still made it round...did get a flat though - ran over a patch of large stones aside from that a nice ride...


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 33.4 miles just completed.
> Out of town across to Moulton , Holcot , Brixworth across and down to Old along to Mawsley via mill lane then back to Old via the high road .
> 
> Then on to Walgrave, Holcot , Hannington , Orlingbury , Little Harrowdon and home.
> ...


Good to see you recovering


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Good to see you recovering



Thank you it was nice to finally start doing some miles again


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jul 2022)

First Cornish 50km ride this week as expected it was hilly . 36.8 miles with 3070ft of upness and only ever got to 600 ft above sea level . Headed inland from Holywell bay to St Stephens and St Dennis around China clay country


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> First Cornish 50km ride this week as expected it was hilly . 36.8 miles with 3070ft of upness and only ever got to 600 ft above sea level . Headed inland from Holywell bay to St Stephens and St Dennis around China clay country



Never much flat round there mate, good work!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Jul 2022)

July’s first points are in the bag in style following a long overdue trip to France and Belgium following the tour around for a few days. 8 points in total, could’ve got another on the very first day as I was about 3km short but we were running quite a tight schedule so didn’t want to disrupt it! Think I made up for it somehow though!!


----------



## Domus (11 Jul 2022)

Very hot in Sunny Grange, after a full day working on the overgrown rockery at the caravan on Saturday, Sunday was bike day. 
Out before 09.00 for my usual circuit over to Arnside and Silverdale. Lightest winds for as long as I can remember made it feel even hotter.

Lots of bikes out including a mum with her very young son. Really nice to see.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2022)

3rd and final Cornish 50km ride this Morning out the door at 6 to avoid the heat . Headed inland again to avoid the worst of the hills ,32 miles and only 2800ft of upness . Went through the village of Probus making as much noise as possible to try and wake up the locals ( @footloose crow ) . Grabbed a few velo viewers squares . I can confirm @footloose crow does not over state the hills he rides up . Cornwall is no place for a 39/30 lowest gear I have made it up everything but the legs are feeling it now


----------



## footloose crow (16 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> 3rd and final Cornish 50km ride this Morning out the door at 6 to avoid the heat . Headed inland again to avoid the worst of the hills ,32 miles and only 2800ft of upness . Went through the village of Probus making as much noise as possible to try and wake up the locals ( @footloose crow ) . Grabbed a few velo viewers squares . I can confirm @footloose crow does not over state the hills he rides up . Cornwall is no place for a 39/30 lowest gear I have made it up everything but the legs are feeling it now



Well done on getting up those hills with a 39/30. My Enigma has 31/34 and even then it can hurt. A bit like today's TdF stage, there are no really big hills in Cornwall; just a succession of steep, leg stinging ramps and twisty uphills that stop you ever getting into your stride or any kind of rhythm. I am always pleasantly surprised how much faster I am when cycling elsewhere in the UK.

PS. Probus is near me but my house is surrounded by miles of private farmland. You would have to work hard for me to hear anything!


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jul 2022)

Two questions arise out of todays ride.
1 - For some reason the start of the ride didn't recorded - quite annoyed given the atmospherics couldn't have been better. Didn't realise until I got home - spent the whole ride thinking I hadn't calculated the mileage properly when I was planning it. Toward the end of the ride it kept saying the satellite signal was weak or lost. Is something happening that I am not aware of?
2 - Slathered myself in children's factor 30 (rated - Very High Protection) then spent 5 hours out on the bike. Did similar last Sunday, but longer in the sun because I went to a barbie on the way home. I got burnt both weeks - blistering upper arms at the moment though they aren't hurting. Obviously I need to reapply sunblock a time or two en route but I have been unable to find a VHP or above that is not too claggy, in a suitable container. It needs to be small, and not likely to break or leak. Has anyone discovered such perfect potion and pot, or come up with an equally good solution?
Ta very muchly
ps. They were both good rides & though the wind was making riding harder today, it was also pleasantly cooling at times


----------



## Domus (18 Jul 2022)

After two near identical rides from the caravan, back home for a few days. Out early to avoid death by summer, rode to Fredericks for coffee to find I was too early, found Costa in Chorley for a nice Cortado and croissant then back home through Rivington and Bolton. Saw 26°C on the Wahoo at 10.00. It was just like riding in Mallorca but with added traffic and pot holes.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Jul 2022)

Having run out of excuses (too hot, too cold, too windy, too wet, ...) finally managed to get out for the July ride. As usual, really enjoyed it once I was rolling. Stuck to the tried and tested loop around Chelmsford and I seem to be getting faster. It's mid week so not many people out but it doesn't stop the crazy passes. Seems that we have moved on from the close pass of the cyclist and replaced this with the close pass of the motorist coming from the other direction. 
Lots of sunshine Little windb and the unexpected flooded roads where the farmers are watering the fields. Still, the spray was nicely cooling, and I have now washed the bike (for the first time this year)


----------



## footloose crow (21 Jul 2022)

*July ride done - latest in the month ever*

Finally got a 50k ride done this month - I did spend two weeks of July sailing in the Aegean though!

Started in St Erth, 'down west' as we say in Cornwall to distinguish it from mid and East Cornwall. West Cornwall being regarded with deep suspicion by the rest of Cornwall - a sentiment which is reciprocated, with all of us convinced that people from other parts of Cornwall 'speak funny'. As for the English beyond the Tamar, no one understands what they say....

So anyway I digress, a start down west, a spin along flattish lanes to Penzance and then an excursion along the south coast visiting two small coves and a return back over the moors through a sunny Penzance and back to St Erth.


----------



## Domus (23 Jul 2022)

Driving up to Grange I have seen a few times bikes crossing a bridge over the A591 just before I turn off onto the A590.
Checked the map and found a loop from Heversham to Sedgewick which would make a nice change to my usual way back to Grange.
With rain forecast for lunchtime I cut out the Silverdale loop and investigated my new found route. I got a bit lost and missed the correct lane and ended up going under the 591 instead of over it. Hey Ho. All's well that ends well, got a bit wet after Levens but still managed a point for 62 Kms. More exploring next weekend.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jul 2022)

Another three points today bagging some veloviewer tiles around south Nottinghamshire. Found a gem of a cafe serving an incredible Kinder Bueno/Biscoff cake!! 

62.4 miles today.


----------



## geocycle (24 Jul 2022)

Domus said:


> Driving up to Grange I have seen a few times bikes crossing a bridge over the A591 just before I turn off onto the A590.
> Checked the map and found a loop from Heversham to Sedgewick which would make a nice change to my usual way back to Grange.
> With rain forecast for lunchtime I cut out the Silverdale loop and investigated my new found route. I got a bit lost and missed the correct lane and ended up going under the 591 instead of over it. Hey Ho. All's well that ends well, got a bit wet after Levens but still managed a point for 62 Kms. More exploring next weekend.


i think this is a farm bridge. You turn off just outside Levens before reaching the main road. It’s not obvious. The surface is usually covered in cow poo so be careful in the wet! It crosses the road and delivers you alongside the farm. I often use it but sometimes climb into the village and come the route you used.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Jul 2022)

Managed my first 100km ride today!, some ambitious group route planning would have meant I would finish on 98km so rode past the house to make the distance up. Started out in lovely Shropshire sunshine, headed into Wales where it was still sunny until we passed Llangollen then rain all the way home. 
Would have preferred less climbing Welsh hills but it was still a good ride.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Managed my first 100km ride today!, some ambitious group route planning would have meant I would finish on 98km so rode past the house to make the distance up. Started out in lovely Shropshire sunshine, headed into Wales where it was still sunny until we passed Llangollen then rain all the way home.
> Would have preferred less climbing Welsh hills but it was still a good ride.


Well done , especially the extra 2km


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done , especially the extra 2km



Looks like I didn’t actually need to in the end🤣🤣


----------



## Domus (25 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> i think this is a farm bridge. You turn off just outside Levens before reaching the main road. It’s not obvious. The surface is usually covered in cow poo so be careful in the wet! It crosses the road and delivers you alongside the farm. I often use it but sometimes climb into the village and come the route you used.



No, the one I want is here.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2022)

Monthly recap time and last weekend warning . We have 32 riders fully posted up leaving 4 for the nudge list . So a gentle prob to @Sbudge ,@slow scot ,@Gibbo9 and @Chap sur le velo


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Two questions arise out of todays ride.
> 1 - For some reason the start of the ride didn't recorded - quite annoyed given the atmospherics couldn't have been better. Didn't realise until I got home - spent the whole ride thinking I hadn't calculated the mileage properly when I was planning it. Toward the end of the ride it kept saying the satellite signal was weak or lost. Is something happening that I am not aware of?
> 2 - Slathered myself in children's factor 30 (rated - Very High Protection) then spent 5 hours out on the bike. Did similar last Sunday, but longer in the sun because I went to a barbie on the way home. I got burnt both weeks - blistering upper arms at the moment though they aren't hurting. Obviously I need to reapply sunblock a time or two en route but I have been unable to find a VHP or above that is not too claggy, in a suitable container. It needs to be small, and not likely to break or leak. Has anyone discovered such perfect potion and pot, or come up with an equally good solution?
> Ta very muchly
> ps. They were both good rides & though the wind was making riding harder today, it was also pleasantly cooling at times



My daughter uses a factor 50 which is liquid and doesn't leave a greasy residue, made by Nivea. Not in a small container but liquid enough to be decanted into something suitable.


----------



## bruce1530 (28 Jul 2022)

Had a few hours to spare this afternoon. Weather was overcast, but dry. Forecast for a light drizzle later. Thought I'd head out for a ride. Maybe down to Kilmarnock - some roads down there I'd planned to explore, that'd give me a nice 60k loop.

Cyclepath to Kilwinning, then farm roads towards Kilmaurs.

A few raindrops...

Then the rain became biblical, and I was on farm roads in the middle of nowhere, about 18k from home.

Fortunately, there was a road junction ahead, and a bus shelter! Spent 20 mins in there, debating whether I should get rid of the bike and buy a Pedalo....

Anyway - the rain eventually went off, and I cut the journey short, looping back towards home. 39k. 

By this time, the rain was off, the roads were almost dry, so back out for a loop round the town to make 52k


----------



## Domus (30 Jul 2022)

Back in Sunny Grange, managed another ride on Friday. Found the elusive bridge over the A591. It wasn’t too well hidden, in fact it was easy to find when I went the right way. 
Another point and 74 Kms.


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Jul 2022)

Finished off July in style with a 100km ride out in Switzerland. Went over to meet some friends who live here and in all honesty I don’t know how we actually got any riding done- everywhere you look is just picture perfect and you’re forever stopping to take pics! But ride we did and it was a very punchy route with a little taster of the many alpine climbs this country has to offer. 62.5 miles and 6,000ft of up- definitely not a flat one!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2022)

Woke this morning to drizzle nearly canned a 50km ride but my monthly total was at 768 miles so a 50km ride ( sorry about mixed measurements) to top 800 miles so waited until 12 headed out in still gloomy conditions round my Wymeswold loop stayed dry and the sun was out when I finished . Finished the month on 802 miles


----------



## Gibbo9 (1 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly recap time and last weekend warning . We have 32 riders fully posted up leaving 4 for the nudge list . So a gentle prob to @Sbudge ,@slow scot ,@Gibbo9 and @Chap sur le velo



Apologies again, just updated for Jun and July, didn't realise it had been so long since I had been on.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Finished the month on 802 miles



I had a good July too … 1280.80km cycled – which equates to 800.5 miles... and I’ve just noticed that 472km (295 miles) of that was cycled on my mountain bikes.

I’m currently around 1800km ahead of my annual target of 10,500km so I’m looking (perhaps) at 12,300 km for the year – I’ll be 70 just before Xmas and if I can get to 12,000km by my birthday then I think it’ll be an even bigger celebration. But … I’m not counting my chickens. A week or two of heavy rain in the autumn would seriously derail my chances.

Anyone else have a good July?


----------



## C R (1 Aug 2022)

I had my worst July since lock down. Lots of stuff going on, so barely managed 110ish miles . August isn't looking much better .


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2022)

Off the mark for August with a gentle spin around the Swiss countryside taking in some more mountains and stopping off for a beer by the peculiarly named Grandson.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2022)

Congratulations to the Felixstowe resident who's not @Jon George but @Jenkins being the first to post a August ride
I'm off the mark as well off work on the first so it had to be done . I am the first to post a 50 miler though


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2022)

C R said:


> I had my worst July since lock down. Lots of stuff going on, so barely managed 110ish miles . August isn't looking much better


Still 110 miles more than most . Strange how sometimes the months with the nicest weather and longest day times hours can the the most difficult to get out and ride as there's so much other stuff going on


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2022)

So, I'm done and apparently late getting the first post in! 
At Kirton, a rider flashed by going in the opposite direction who yelled "Mr George!" I found myself yelling back "@Jenkins!" and immediately felt like I'd been transported into Public School culture. This would come under the heading A Very British Problem.
I did stop at Felixstowe (not my home town ) and took this pic.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly recap time and last weekend warning . We have 32 riders fully posted up leaving 4 for the nudge list . So a gentle prob to @Sbudge ,@slow scot ,@Gibbo9 and @Chap sur le velo



Thanks for the nudge. After nearly a month off the bike (first 2 weeks on a tiny island and then CoVid) I managed to get a few on the board with a lovely week up in Nortumberland. Wonderful riding up there!


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2022)

One more point today on our last ride in Switzerland before heading home, another alpine climb- 10km @ approximately 4% avg up to the ski resorts Sainte-Croix and Bullet followed by a wonderful descent near the lake at Grandson we were at yesterday. As luck would have it, the GPS unit turned to 31.1 miles exactly as I hit the junction of the drive of the accommodation we were staying in! It’s been a great trip and many memories made for sure!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (2 Aug 2022)

I'm definitely in for July 50kms and 50 miles. But I think I misled you on one of my earlier posts and may have 'cheated' on a 50km ride. (will look back at the definition when I update)

I've got so much s+++ to sort that I'm limiting my 'fun computer time' at the moment. But will give a full up date whats happened since April!!!! on the other thread.

Thanks for your patience and persistence!


----------



## Jon George (4 Aug 2022)

So, given that in January I had thought about trying for a 50 point year and promptly buggered it up by sustaining a calf injury by trying too hard on the second go, it's been fun to go out on the sort of schedule I'd have had to have done to complete it. It was great to be in the Suffolk countryside, but maybe I should have given some thought as to how hot it would be on the leg home. I may have to start a Twonk Of The Year 2022 thread.
Meanwhile, a view at Hemingstone. (About a quarter of a mile to the right, a large marquee was been set up - presumably for a wedding.)


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Aug 2022)

Feel like I'm ahead of the game this month with my ride done this morning. For a change I actually enjoyed myself, so maybe things are on the up. A very fast (for me) 55km averaging 17.1mph, so somebody had their Weetabix


----------



## Jon George (4 Aug 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> A very fast (for me) 55km averaging 17.1mph, so somebody had their Weetabix


I dream of such averages. I've recently joined Strava and just under 14mph is apparently my usual average. I will up my game, sir. I will up my game!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2022)

I can report everyone made it safe and sound through July and 36 of us are still in the game . Well done everyone


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Aug 2022)

Jon George said:


> I dream of such averages. I've recently joined Strava and just under 14mph is apparently my usual average. I will up my game, sir. I will up my game!



Measure it in km/h - it seems much faster!


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Aug 2022)

Well, I got my August ride in nice and early. And it was a very enjoyable one. Wish I'd taken some photos!

I've been struggling a bit recently, post-covid. 4 months later, average speeds and ride lengths are still down - and hills have been killers....

Today, I went back to a route which used to be one of my regulars, but I hadn't done it at all this year.

First stage was the easy bit - and a section I do regularly. From home, straight along the coast road (A78) to Largs.

There's a reasonable cycle path for most of the out-of-town sections, but normally I just stick on the road unless the traffic is particularly bad. But the cycle path between Ardrossan and Seamill has recently been widened and resurfaced, and the "chicane" barriers have been removed and replaced with wide-spaced bollards - so it's a much better ride. Thought I'd try it today. Still a pain if lots of dogwalkers or runners, but today it was quiet. And (despite my initial worry when I saw it being widened) there were no parked cars on it - they are using the grass between the cycle path and road.

On through Seamill, and followed the main road to Fairlie, then Largs. Other than a couple of short hills, it's mostly a flat route. 

20km from my house to the ferry terminal at Largs.

Through Largs, then turned inland and up the Brisbane Glen road.

Once you leave the town, it's uphill. Single track farm roads at first, past a few caravan parks and reservoirs, and before you know it, you're in the moorland. Sheep, cattle grids, still going uphill.

Very warm and humid now, although rain threatening. Long sleeved jacket came off and stuffed into pocket.

From Largs, the road climbs about 300m over 10km. Then you're over the top, and downhill to Loch Thom. It's up above Greenock and Gourock, still about 180m above sea level. Turn left at the lochs and follow the road until you reach the visitor centre. 

The visitor centre is great if you need to use the toilets - I don't think any of the other facilities are open.
Push on for another 100 yards until you come to the Ardgowan trout fishery, which has a great wee cafe. Friendly people, good food and coffee, and very cheap.
Espresso £1, Bacon roll £2. Menu didn't seem as extensive as last time I was there, but it had all the essentials. Coffee, bacon rolls, soup, cakes.

That's 36k in total so far. Turn back and home via roughly the same route. Great descent back down to Largs, 73km in total.


----------



## Eribiste (7 Aug 2022)

Pershore, Hatfield, Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon and back to Eckington.
That's one of August's to do list items done.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7595950711


----------



## geocycle (7 Aug 2022)

Was quite proud of my steady progress up Hartside on Thursday with no stops. But got an ‘encouraging‘ message from Strava saying it was ‘only‘ 25 minutes behind the KoM! Further investigation suggested the KoM was Steven Kruijswijk and he wouldnt have been carrying his lunch!


----------



## Domus (7 Aug 2022)

After several days entertaining the grandchildren in Sunny Grange, finally managed to get out on the bike. Into the wind all the way to The Velo café in Croston, talk about busy . The road from Croston to Rufford is closed for 5 weeks so a couple of locals pointed me into a detour down Finney Lane which included, cobbles, gravel and lifting the bike over two gates at a locked level crossing. Rather adventurous for me.
Off the main road after Rufford Old Hall and a quiet ish lane into Parbold then the first of two big (for me) climbs. I saw 186 BPM on my Wahoo near the top of Parbold Hill . A Classic Magnum was ingested while the HR came down. Very busy traffic in Standish then the second climb up Red Rock to Haigh. By the time I got into Bolton I was feeling it so popped into McDonalds for a coffee and a sugar doughnut. Plain sailing after that and home with 90.8 Kms and 780 metres of upness.
I think I'll leave the Velo Café for mid week in future.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Aug 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> Well, I got my August ride in nice and early. And it was a very enjoyable one. Wish I'd taken some photos!
> 
> I've been struggling a bit recently, post-covid. 4 months later, average speeds and ride lengths are still down - and hills have been killers....
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who has struggles after having covid. October last year for me and it's been a real struggle to get my fitness back, it' only the last 6 weeks or so I have felt better on the bike...


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Aug 2022)

Today was my annual “Seaside Ride” and instead of just riding to Skegness and tweaking the route each year as is normally the case I planned (and rode) a new route that took me to Mablethorpe and then to SkegVegas down a scenic coastal road via Chapel St Leonards and Ingoldmells (Butlin’s.) I knew I would be close to the 200km mark once I got to Skegness station so with an hour before the train left I cracked on down to a nearby nature reserve at Gibraltar Point to get me the required distance to get over the line and bag 5 points on a perfect day for riding! 

Whoever said Lincolnshire was flat has obviously never ridden through the wolds- I even bagged a midlands climb at Tetford for my trouble! 

Cracking day out. 👍👍


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Aug 2022)

Rode the required distance but not quite within 24 hours 😢 On holiday from Wednesday so hope to rack up points in Shropshire and Scotland as well as Lancs/Yorks


----------



## Domus (11 Aug 2022)

Off to Bristol tomorrow for the Balloon Fiesta, so missing out on the York to Hull Friday Night Ride. So out early this morning before the heat got too much. The cooling breeze while riding is very welcome but stopping at junctions and lights really lets you know just how hot it is. 
Got to Frederick's at 09.00 just as they were opening for coffee, tea cake and a bottle refill with 36 Kms on the clock. Back home at 10.45 and already 27°C, 59.4 Kms and another point.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Aug 2022)

A weekend away in Wiltshire whilst my lad was at 622 VGS, so I ambled along the Kennet & Avon canal from Devises to Bradford-Upon-Avon. The original plan to go to Bath on the same towpath was shelved as my arms, wrists and backside couldn't deal with the constant pounding. Still, got back to the van with 62.3 miles on the clock, first metric century for ages and lifted my imperial Eddington by 1.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Aug 2022)

Spent the weekend on a friends farm in the Southern Uplands and we went out for a decent ride yesterday. The ride from Elvanfoot back was against a naughty headwind. A quite knackering 56 miles in the end. Not sure a CX is the right sort of bike for that sort of ride, but I more or less kept up with the electric bikes


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2022)

Weekends away and days out of got in the way of august miles, I'm relieved I posted one 50km ride earlier in the month, could be lower points month since with early winter months.

I did get out for a midweek evening, but the pub, rather than more miles to make it 50km won the day


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

Domus said:


> Off to Bristol tomorrow for the Balloon Fiesta, so missing out on the York to Hull Friday Night Ride. So out early this morning before the heat got too much. The cooling breeze while riding is very welcome but stopping at junctions and lights really lets you know just how hot it is.
> Got to Frederick's at 09.00 just as they were opening for coffee, tea cake and a bottle refill with 36 Kms on the clock. Back home at 10.45 and already 27°C, 59.4 Kms and another point.



On my doorstep! Was at the Sat am launch and Night glow that night. was exhausting as walked in both times never mind the heat!


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

Weekend away in Warwickshire so two nice rides in the Vale of Evesham and to Stratford. First one even scraped 1/2km over to 50 miles. Mixing my distance units! Sunday we set off to Stratford from the van. Had a hard time crossing a main road but there were several marshals hanging about who started to get their flags out. Presumed a sportive but turned out it was a road race and we got sucked up and spat out the back of the peloton. Quite an experience as after the cars/ambulance/motorbike/riders had gone past there were the tail end Charlies zipping past us we kept thinking we were safe again and another..... Bit of a wander in Stratford and cream tea in a 1940s themed café.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2022)

Monthly update time and last weekend warning hopefully a longer one for most people
We have 29 riders fully posted up for August ,leaving 7 yet to declare so this month's nudge list 
@Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Chap sur le velo and @Gibbo9 
Well done everyone that's 2 thirds done


----------



## dickyknees (25 Aug 2022)

Thanks for the nudge @13 rider. 
Managed a slow 50 kms today, being hampered with hip bursitis for the last few weeks.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2022)

dickyknees said:


> Thanks for the nudge @13 rider.
> Managed a slow 50 kms today, being hampered with hip bursitis for the last few weeks.


Just had to Google that . Sounds unpleasant. Take it steady


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2022)

Just done mine!


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

If cycling past Silverstone of a weekend, check to see if there's anything on  Still, I was faster than all manner of (queuing) Ferraris, Porsches, Bentleys, Lamborghinis, Lotuses 

Clocked up over 6,000 miles on the bike


----------



## Osprey (29 Aug 2022)

A late effort but finally got my August ride in . I've enjoyed plenty of shorter rides, but with August holiday traffic on narrow roads makes the longer rides a chore. Roll on September. Good luck folks.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Aug 2022)

Set out for a Sunday social with the Nuneaton crew yesterday, my first ride in three weeks due to work and recovering from a dose of that bat flu that’s going round…..🙄

…setting off around 0900 in beautiful sunshine with no wind we rolled eastwards through some beautifully quiet lanes with barely a car in sight until we crossed the A5 between Lutterworth and Rugby. It got a little busy as we rolled through Stanford on Avon due to an event so we had to carefully negotiate narrow lanes, pedestrians and traffic from all directions but no sooner had we encountered all that, it was quiet again. Rocked up at a cafe just outside North Kilworth which looked more like an antiques shop! A coffee and bacon butty later we headed off via more quiet lanes back toward Nuneaton, just shy of 56 miles on our return. It was an unknown how I’d fare given my brush with bat flu but the pace was steady and I coped ok. 

Another cracking ride out. 👍


----------



## PatrickPending (29 Aug 2022)

ok leaving it a bit late - also been a while since I did a ride longer than 10k (3rd of July in fact) but had to take advantage of it being nice and not too hot and not too windy to do one of my favorite rides out to Fotheringhay yesterday (28/8) :-

150Km Blaby -Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton (first time Ive done the hill up from there for a while) - Tilton on the Hill - Loddington -Belton -Stockerston -Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton - Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Apethorpe - King's Cliffe- Blatherwycke - Laxton - Harringworth - Lyddington - Stoke Dry - Horningbole - Hallaton - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - Phew

Lots of 10% plus climbs but rather nice!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2022)

Different start point for me today . I had volunteered to drop a relative off at Stansted airport which meant driving home via The A14 which is roughly my southern edge of my veloviewer square ( those for do it will know ). So took the bike with me and on the way back parked in the village of Maidwell in Northamptonshire,explored the local villages and generally invading @biggs682 territory and going through some of the village he visited on Sunday . Then picked up the Brampton way old railway line slightly rough for my road bike . But made it make to Maidwell with 38 miles in the bag .Got the veloviewer squares I wanted then drove home . Got home pretty tired after getting up at silly o clock


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Hey @13 rider hope you enjoyed those village's? 
Some nice lanes around that area for sure .


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hey @13 rider hope you enjoyed those village's?
> Some nice lanes around that area for sure .


The lanes were lovely but due to my timing I was riding at rush hours and a few are commuter rat runs . Had a car lock up behind me as he aborted a ridiculous overtake heading to Lamport which is unnerving .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> The lanes were lovely but due to my timing I was riding at rush hours and a few are commuter rat runs . Had a car lock up behind me as he aborted a ridiculous overtake heading to Lamport which is unnerving .


Those moments are not fun at all


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2022)

Back in the game!
I was awoken quite early (for me), and since I'd already decided to get this month's ride in, got up.
Not quite a sunrise pic - it was about 8 o'clock - but I detoured along this lane beside The Deben just for a possible shot like this.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2022)

Well done @Jon George on reclaiming your first to post a ride position


----------



## footloose crow (2 Sep 2022)

*September done!*
Got a ride in yesterday - without clocking it was 1 September. No more pressure this month now. 108km and 1600m.

Left Truro in sunshine and wriggled around the lanes, couldn't avoid St Austell unfortunately and arrived in Fowey to take the ferry across the river. 






More hills, up and down and up and down again. No mercy shown by the terrain and included two hills of more than 15% and so through to Lostwithiel and then to Lanhydrock House NT tearoom. Home from there was significantly flatter, thank goodness, although by then it was raining. First rain for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2022)

Technically I off the mark for September as I rode 100km this morning but have posted it the the metric century thread and I like to do different rides for each challenge . A week away will limit my chances so my first 50km ride is likely to include lots of Cornish hills


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (4 Sep 2022)

Finished off August and first few days of September with a camper van/cycling mini break in Mid Wales. Took my tourer as I was hoping to use a few of the sustrans routes and bridle ways/drover routes. Had a couple of long rides out from my base Rhayader.
Water levels in the upper Elan valley reservoirs were the lowest I've ever seen them.





Continued along the mountain road towards Aberystwyth. Had a quick look around the abandoned metal works at Cwmystwyth.




Decided to risk the off road section through the Pendre estate - 1st few mile lovely gravel roads, after that typical sustrans narrow and slightly overgrown.





Another day , on RN 8 to Llangurig , en route to Llanidloes and another BCQ answer


----------



## footloose crow (4 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Technically I off the mark for September as I rode 100km this morning but have posted it the the metric century thread and I like to do different rides for each challenge . A week away will limit my chances so my first 50km ride is likely to include lots of Cornish hills



I can suggest some nice hilly routes! RWGPS has all of mine.

Been to St Mawes? King Harry ferry makes it a nice route.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2022)

Everyone now posted up for August ,36 of us still in the game and a flying start to September with 16 riders (17 including me) already posted a ride 
@footloose crow you mean there are flat routes in Cornwall ?? . Staying at the coast ever ride starts with a 250ft climb of which 175ft is in the first 0.5 mile


----------



## footloose crow (5 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Everyone now posted up for August ,36 of us still in the game and a flying start to September with 16 riders (17 including me) already posted a ride
> @footloose crow you mean there are flat routes in Cornwall ?? . Staying at the coast ever ride starts with a 250ft climb of which 175ft is in the first 0.5 mile



Try the Lizard - a lot of its flat-ish if you stay away from the coast. Or Truro - Ladock valley- Indian Queens- Goss Moor - Lanhydrock is virtually flat, less than 350m over 35k. 

But yes...Cornwall does have a lot of corrugations and starting at sea level won't help. Have fun next week ; I am heading out of Cornwall for some flatter places!


----------



## Sbudge (6 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time and last weekend warning hopefully a longer one for most people
> We have 29 riders fully posted up for August ,leaving 7 yet to declare so this month's nudge list
> @Spinney ,@Sbudge ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@dickyknees ,@Chap sur le velo and @Gibbo9
> Well done everyone that's 2 thirds done



Thanks for the nudge, caught up and done September too!


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2022)

I'm working my way through the A-Z towns and villages challenge, so todays metric half target was Fifield, and to get there I went through Windsor, which was unsurprisingly very busy even at 8:30 this morning with people paying their respects. Sad times indeed.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2022)

First 50km ride done as promised up thread a hilly Cornish ride .Exploring the quiet lanes 40 miles with just the 3900ft of upness just up or down very little flat


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2022)

September done. What an enjoyable ride even when I almost had to force myself to get out, It's just too easy to find some excuse to remain at home and do nothing.
Slightly nervous even before I started because both tyres were really down on air. The bike's been in the van all through the hot weather so probably got more than a little warm. Anyway, pumped the tyres up and hoped for the best.
Stuck to what is becoming my normal route but almost came unstuck on the final climb back home. Road completely blocked with a burst water main and a gaggle of water company vans. Quick detour through the front garden of the nearest house and I was through.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (16 Sep 2022)

I included a trip to the Road Circuit at the Olympic Park as part of my 50kms ride this month.
My first visit and £6 for the 1mile road circuit buys you as long as you want on smooth roads, with everyone heading in same direction and fun corners.
There's approx 100m of Climbing for every 10kms cycled which is roughly equivalent to a ride through the hillier parts of Essex The max elevation I saw on my Wahoo was 6% but only briefly. Was very quiet until about 6.30pm when the after work brigade arrived. Never crowded and some were doing impressive speeds.

Enjoyed pushing myself; would had had difficulty holding a conversation and managed 30.98kms in 59'59"(too quick on the pause button!).

https://www.strava.com/activities/7813550894

At some point I will have an hour on the Redbridge one which I think is hillier.

All my riding for September in 1 week -added three others for a total of 167kms. October will be even less!


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Sep 2022)

Off the mark for September with a cheeky (near) 40 miler through local lanes that I like to call “Riding through lots of BS.” A lot of the places began with either B or S so it seemed like a good pun 🤣

Strong westerly winds today so as this was essentially a north-south loop it was largely a crosswind throughout, although it did seem that an eastbound section of the ride near home was head on 🤔

Getting further rides and points for the remainder of this year’s challenge is up in the air for me as I navigate through a particularly difficult and challenging time in my life, but fingers crossed I can still get it done!


----------



## C R (18 Sep 2022)

Last long ride of the summer, and it was rather nippy, glad I wore long sleeve, should have also worn tights. 

Loop out to Stourport along the western bank of the Severn, then back via Droitwich and Crowle. Legs not really there, so quite a bit slower than usual. Enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

My latest qualifying ride today...





Or exactly 96km - 1 per year of HM's life on the day of her funeral.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My latest qualifying ride today...
> View attachment 661665
> 
> Or exactly 96km - 1 per year of HM's life on the day of her funeral.


This is possible the only time I will not berate you for not completing the 100kms . Nice mark of respect


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> This is possible the only time I will not berate you for not completing the 100kms . Nice mark of respect



I did wonder whether you would notice, but I changed to the 96km target when I thought about it on the way home- it took a couple of circuits of a local estate to get the correct distance.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2022)

Early monthly round up ,as the last weekend falls quite early I like to give the nudgees plenty of warning 
We have 32 riders fully posted up for Sept leaving 4 riders on the nudge list 
So nudges for @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Gibbo9 and @T4tomo 
Well done everyone 3/4 of the way there


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly round up ,as the last weekend falls quite early I like to give the nudgees plenty of warning
> We have 32 riders fully posted up for Sept leaving 4 riders on the nudge list
> So nudges for @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Gibbo9 and @T4tomo
> Well done everyone 3/4 of the way there



Glad I've done mine - my left knee is really bleepin' 'urtin


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Glad I've done mine - my left knee is really bleepin' 'urtin


Plenty of time to recover and get October's in ,wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Plenty of time to recover and get October's in ,wishing you a speedy recovery



Thank you


----------



## T4tomo (22 Sep 2022)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly round up ,as the last weekend falls quite early I like to give the nudgees plenty of warning
> We have 32 riders fully posted up for Sept leaving 4 riders on the nudge list
> So nudges for @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Gibbo9 and @T4tomo
> Well done everyone 3/4 of the way there



Indeed its Sunday or bust for me as Hockey season has started now and holidays took out the opening 2 weekends. Did a quick 20 miler ahead of the funeral last weekend, the OH didn't want to do any more.


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2022)

Sorry, mine is done just not updated.


----------



## PatrickPending (22 Sep 2022)

September's done with 2 qualifying rides at the weekend

17/9/22 52Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby waterlys - Ashby Magna - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Kimcote - Gilmorton - -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

18/9/22 63Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Did a 15k run on the morning of the 17th so the Saturday one was hard work...hadn't recovered for the Sunday ride either haha


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Sep 2022)

Got out again today for a meet up with my Nuneaton Velo chums and had a ride up to more local settings today uncovering a hidden gem of a cafe! Countless times I’ve been past it and never knew it existed until today. Bacon butty and giant mug of tea for £3.50- what a bargain! 

Oh the ride? Rode down to Upton to meet with the lads and then back north to Rosliston and the gem that is Caz’s Cafe, then heading back and peeling off from the lads at Snarestone by which point I was on 44.5 miles. I knew heading directly home would have been just under 50 miles and a stern telling off from @13 rider 🤣 so I tweaked it a little to get over the line. Smidge under 52 miles in roughly 3 hours dead, cracking ride out 👍


----------



## T4tomo (25 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed its Sunday or bust for me as Hockey season has started now and holidays took out the opening 2 weekends. Did a quick 20 miler ahead of the funeral last weekend, the OH didn't want to do any more.



Sneaked in a 53km this morning so still in the game folks. Mighty fine bacon and egg sarnie at the midway point too!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed its Sunday or bust for me as Hockey season has started now and holidays took out the opening 2 weekends. Did a quick 20 miler ahead of the funeral last weekend, the OH didn't want to do any more.


Well done you made it


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Sep 2022)

An eventful group ride this morning, with hedge cutting season in full swing we had 3 punctures in the first 5 miles!! As we like living dangerously the next 25 miles were done with just one inner tube left between 5 of us ( luckily it was mine ) 😂although we were heading in the right direction to make a detour to my house to collect more if necessary. Several comedy “ how many men does it take to get a tyre off” moments made up for the standing around getting cold though.
I now have 2 spare tubes in my bag just in case. It might also be a not quite long enough sort of distance😊


----------



## Fiona R (27 Sep 2022)

Just relived the wonderful gravel loops we did on mtbs up in the Galloway Forest earlier in the month. Posted for September now.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Sep 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> An eventful group ride this morning, with hedge cutting season in full swing we had 3 punctures in the first 5 miles!! As we like living dangerously the next 25 miles were done with just one inner tube left between 5 of us ( luckily it was mine ) 😂although we were heading in the right direction to make a detour to my house to collect more if necessary. Several comedy “ how many men does it take to get a tyre off” moments made up for the standing around getting cold though.
> I now have 2 spare tubes in my bag just in case. It might also be a not quite long enough sort of distance😊



The last time I had one of "those" rides, I was applying patches to the "thorned" tubes at the cafes stop so we still had spares for the return leg, which obviously avoided the hedge trimmed lane in question, and thankfully no more incidents.


----------



## Domus (30 Sep 2022)

Five day Cheshire tour completed today. Five points collected so quite pleased with my September total.
I used my GM Transport pass for the train from Bolton to the airport on Monday and back again today. 
The route was to Northwich, Harmer Hill, Oswestry, Chester and back to the airport. We stayed in Premier Inns and had very nice coffee stops and lunches. All very pleasant and easy going as befits gentlemen of a certain age. We had two poignant moments when we scattered the ashes of our dear friend Dr John at two of his special places. Next year we will remember John with a similar trip but perhaps a week or two earlier.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2022)

Well done to @cosmicbike first poster of an October ride ( surprised me lol)
I'm also off the mark for October with a just enough 31.2 mile ride out to Ragdale and back .After last month's poor return of just 3 rides trying harder this month . 
Also I've noted on Strava that @tallliman is off the mark as well he may update the threads at some point


----------



## tallliman (1 Oct 2022)

It wasn't the best 50km that I've ever done. 3 punctures on the ride including the rear tyre going whilst testing the fix for the front one. So frustrating but at least I was sat at a bus stop in the sun.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> An eventful group ride this morning, with hedge cutting season in full swing we had 3 punctures in the first 5 miles!! As we like living dangerously the next 25 miles were done with just one inner tube left between 5 of us ( luckily it was mine ) 😂although we were heading in the right direction to make a detour to my house to collect more if necessary. Several comedy “ how many men does it take to get a tyre off” moments made up for the standing around getting cold though.
> I now have 2 spare tubes in my bag just in case. It might also be a not quite long enough sort of distance😊



I have become an enthusiast for tubeless following multiple punctures during the thorn hedge cutting season. After one ride last spring I counted 5 tell tale sealant stains which would have been punctures on a tubed tyre.


----------



## Jon George (2 Oct 2022)

I would have been tempted to go for first past the post for October, but a) I forgot, and b) when I remembered, I was still suffering from the over-indulgence of the night before.  So I went out today.
Due to some roadworks, that were a pain to negotiate, I decided to alter my route. It seems to have been recorded on Strava as if it's a child's scribbling in crayon ...






And I did stop for a pic.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/10/22 Ellesmere-Tetchill-Hordley-Queens Head-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Maesbrook-Llanymynech-Llansanffraidd ym Mechan-Llangedwyn-Pen Y Bont-Maesbury -Babbinswood-Whittington-Ellesmere 78km. 1 point
> Total 76 points


Did you hope posting the distance in Kms I wouldn't notice you've done just over 48 miles and not 50 miles . Tut tut ,I'm disappointed in you


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Oct 2022)

13 rider said:


> Did you hope posting the distance in Kms I wouldn't notice you've done just over 48 miles and not 50 miles . Tut tut ,I'm disappointed in you


It was only supposed to be 42 miles but after being dragged up a big Welsh hill it was suggested that while we are here we may as well do another one to admire the lovely view! ( which I suspect was the plan all along! ) I hate climbing big hills🤣. I was already home when I noticed the mileage 😊


----------



## tallliman (2 Oct 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> I have become an enthusiast for tubeless following multiple punctures during the thorn hedge cutting season. After one ride last spring I counted 5 tell tale sealant stains which would have been punctures on a tubed tyre.


After glass cut my tyre today, I'm debating tubeless. I know it won't help with those cuts in the tyre itself but I guess it might just stop the actual punctures.


----------



## Gibbo9 (3 Oct 2022)

All updated.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2022)

Septembers update all riders fully posted up no fallers so we 36 riders still in the challenge ,Well done everyone
Flying start to October helped by the 1st being a Saturday already 12 of us with a ride in


----------



## Domus (6 Oct 2022)

91 very windy Kms today, Beans on toast at Velo Café in Croston where I suspect I was one of the youngest there at a mere 68.
The wind picked up over the West Lancashire plain and was a gusty crosswind on the slow grind up Parbold Hill. Still in shorts but a compromise with a long sleeve jersey


----------



## T4tomo (16 Oct 2022)

Got October up and running last week with a week away in France, which included some short bimbles around the D roads of the Haute Vienne and one qualifying 50km ride down to Le Dorat and Magnac Laval for lunch. 

Have knocked out a 50 miler this morning and also nudged my Eddington up to 49 miles, with just one more 50 miler needed for the magic 50.


----------



## Domus (16 Oct 2022)

Went out midweek but only managed 40 Kms as Mrs Domus is recovering from an eye op, she is feeling much better now so out for a 65 Km ride to Anna's Café in Weir. Still in shorts but the descent into Bacup after lunch chilled me to the bone and I didn't warm up 'till I started climbing up to Edenfield from Rawtenstall. Lots of bikes out everywhere, about 50/50 shorts and longs.


----------



## C R (16 Oct 2022)

@Eribiste, do you by any chance ride a red bike with a 1x11 drive train and did you happen to be around Norton Parish Hall 9:30ish this morning?


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Oct 2022)

Off the mark for October, set out with the Nuneaton boys for a jolly jaunt down to a cafe on a narrow boat on the Grand Union Canal called “Gongoozlers Rest.” 

Chilly at 0900 when we met up and started but the sun was gorgeous and the strong winds yesterday were nowhere to be found today and so the conditions were as close to perfect as you could get! 

Reaching Braunston in Northamptonshire we arrived at the cafe. Being a narrow boat there were no seats inside and so we had to dine Al fresco. This was not a problem as the sun by this time was just beautiful.

The main reason we were here was for the black pudding sandwich which had been lauded by two of the group and my god it did not disappoint! Squeezed a Malteser Rocky Road cake as well, washed down with a mug of tea for good measure.

Heading back almost the way we had come, we did take the opposite direction around Draycote Water to what we had done on the way down but other than that virtually a there/back kind of route. There were a couple of hairy moments with d1ckheads close passing but overall it was a brilliant ride out, and much needed!


----------



## Eribiste (17 Oct 2022)

C R said:


> @Eribiste, do you by any chance ride a red bike with a 1x11 drive train and did you happen to be around Norton Parish Hall 9:30ish this morning?


No, not me boss. I'm the slow wobbly 'erbert on a black Boardman with yellow highlights. I'd have been trundling past Norton P.H. on the way to Hatfield at about 6:30 or so.


----------



## C R (17 Oct 2022)

Eribiste said:


> No, not me boss. I'm the slow wobbly 'erbert on a black Boardman with yellow highlights. I'd have been trundling past Norton P.H. on the way to Hatfield at about 6:30 or so.



Ah, another early riser . I had a brief chat with the red bike cyclist, and he was going for a 50ish k ride, so when I saw your route I wondered if it might have been you.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Oct 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> The main reason we were here was for the black pudding sandwich which had been lauded by two of the group and my god it did not disappoint! Squeezed a Malteser Rocky Road cake as well, washed down with a mug of tea for good measure.



I reckon that's a net calorie gain, unless it was a 300 mile ride!


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Oct 2022)

Been a bit of a challenge getting my 50 in this month - just been "time poor", so rides have been around the 20-30k mark.

Determined to get a 50 in this weekend - and here in the west of Scotland, Saturday's forecast was slightly "less worse" than Sunday's.

Headed out just before ten; the weather forecast said that that was likely to be the lowest chance of rain. Forecast of course was wrong...

I still haven't got round to putting the mudguards back on the bike, but I had the winter gear on for the first time in ages - the goretex Shimano boots etc.

It was dry when I left the house, and that lasted for about 2 miles.... then it got wet. Not quite biblical rain, but enough to soak you through.

Saltcoats, Kilwinning, Benslie, Torranyard. I had planned to head towards Stewarton, but then I remembered a nice cafe, so a wee detour on farm roads towards Dunlop. Through Dunlop and on to the Dunlop Dairy. 24k done.

Completely soaked by this time - they say that once you're wet, you can't get any wetter.. Whoever said that wasn't riding this morning....

Stopped at the dairy, peeled the wet jacket off.

Nice soup and a coffee. Excellent soup, in fact. Broccoli and cauliflower. 

Spent half an hour in the cafe, hoping it would dry up. It didn't.

Back home by roughly the same route. 49k when I reached the end of our street, so a loop "round the block" took it up to 51.

And - when I got home, soaked, realises that it had been a really enjoyable ride.


----------



## Saluki (22 Oct 2022)

I have just updated 3 rides for October. Logging was just beyond me earlier in the month. I have a new job, not temping so making sure I learn it properly as it’s a company that encourages their staff to learn, improve and move within the company. I have vague plans.
Anyway, today was 59.9km, with crippling back pain so we took the Orbit Tandem. Once on the bike, the riding position means no back pain at all. Not like sitting, standing or trying to walk. It was glorious except for a couple of bits of road surface issues causing pain. Last night, walking the dogs, my bigger Lurcher saw a squirrel and I didn’t and he leapt towards it causing the back thing. I must have twisted strangely and pulled a muscle. It will be fine in a day or 3.
I have done quite a few shorter rides, I am trying to get my cycling mojo back.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2022)

Well done @bruce1530  for getting it done


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2022)

I was planning an at least 60 miler on sunday with a mate, biblical rain put paid to that. I did manage to visit a local cafe for brunch though  just no cycling involved


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2022)

tfc03 said:


> Think if I wasnt doing this challenge I would have given up for the Year! [which i guess is the point]
> October done:
> 
> 23/10: Ncl- Belsay- Whalton - Shilvington - Kirkley - Saltwick - Ncl: 57.9km, 380m. elev.,
> ...


Exactly the reason ., Strange how telling random strangers on the interweb keeps you motivated ,2 more rides required keep it up


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (25 Oct 2022)

Used the car to get to a different start position, for a shortish ride around the Petworth area. Immediately noticed how mucky the minor roads and lanes are after the weekend storms, lots of debris, bits of branches and more surprisingly, hundreds of chestnuts. It's quite a lumpy area and normally the descents are quite fast, not today though, simply too many obstacles!
Noticed this warning regarding drunkeness outside the old rectory in Kirdford. Looks as if a past rector had quite a downer on alcohol!





It rained on and off throughout the ride, not enough to bother with full waterproofs, a showerproof gilet was sufficient.
Brooding skies near Northchapel.





A good hour spent cleaning the bike post ride, must remember to re-fit the mudguards this weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2022)

October round up time and last weekend warning for some 
We have 31 riders fully posted up . Which leaves 5 on the nudge list so a gentle nudge for @Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@Chap sur le velo and @FrothNinja 
Well done everyone


----------



## Bazzer (28 Oct 2022)

13 rider said:


> October round up time and last weekend warning for some
> We have 31 riders fully posted up . Which leaves 5 on the nudge list so a gentle nudge for @Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@PatrickPending ,@Chap sur le velo and @FrothNinja
> Well done everyone


@13 rider thanks for the nudge.
I was aware of the impending end of the month, but builders on my house have been making life challenging. Not least blocking my bike in for a while!
Anyway, ride done today.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (28 Oct 2022)

Have updated my entries. Looking forward to more rides in last 2 months of year and EARNING another COVETED prestigious STAR!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Oct 2022)

A trip to Moscow today.

Didn't see Mr Putin - this was the other Moscow.





(pronounced "moss-cow", as in the green plant and the farmyard animal... with the emphasis on the COW)

Once I got there, headed up a farm road to catch a veloviewer square. It was a road that headed towards a little man-made reservoir, and there was a sign "Trout fishery...Outdoor Centre...clay pigeon shooting ....archery..."
And a little sign below that said "cafe open sat & sun".

So, looking for the cafe, I followed the road. Arrived at the place - friendly people, nice setting. I asked at reception where the cafe was - they pointed at a kettle, a jar of instant coffee, and a box of tea bags. "We've got a proper coffee machine, but it's broke..."

Anyway - cup of coffee for a pound, sat and watched the world go by for 10 mins, then back home. Trip home was much easier than outwards - look at the profile to see why!


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Oct 2022)

bruce1530 said:


> A trip to Moscow today.
> 
> Didn't see Mr Putin - this was the other Moscow.
> View attachment 666247
> ...



The Duncow has wandered down to near Dumfries


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Oct 2022)

Just finished my monthly ride by riding within spitting distance of home for the whole distance - staggeringly bored with the views now. The reasons for doing this were manifold. It meant I got the ride in is spite of the incipient rain as at the moment I believe I am made of sugar at wanted to avoid the precipitation. This was partially justified by trying to see if I could leave the house and do a half century with minimal climbing. I did it with only 24 metres ascent. To be honest, getting wet would have alleviated the boredom. I did take a break at 43 miles to nip down to a cyclejumble - that wasn't scintillating other but at least the people I met were civil.


----------



## geocycle (30 Oct 2022)

Finished October with four more Qualifying rides and pleasd to be still in the challenge after 10 months. One of the reasons I joined in this year was to encourage me to do some longer rides, as a result I’ve seen some new places and done some different routes. The roads and hills northeast of Kendal have been a revelation as in a different way was my flat route to Lytham St Anne’s.

Now nervous about November as the first half looks full of family events so I hope the weather plays ball later in the month. Well done to all still in the game!


----------



## PatrickPending (30 Oct 2022)

Leving it a bit late - 0/10/22 51Km Blaby -Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Broughton - Frolesworth - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Gilmorton -Walton -Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna- Countesthorpe - South Wigston - Blaby

so that's this month's done. Not bad but bit of a headwind for the first 25km


----------



## Jon George (31 Oct 2022)

I'll get my disclaimer in early.  I won't be up for an early November posting as I'm just recovering from my first (and hopefully, only) bout of COVID. It's left a nagging cough that comes out of nowhere and is downright debilitating, but hope springs eternal - there's lots of days in the month!


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Nov 2022)

I set off after lunch today planning to complete the challenge ride for this month. Quite mild and sunny, looked promising.
Within 30 minutes I was scuttling home trying to escape a hailstorm.
Oh well, maybe try again later this week.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2022)

We have posters for November . I think @AndreaJ is the first poster even if the post contains no details ? . Closely followed by @steveindenmark getting an early ride in
Edit Apologies @AndreaJ . I've just looked at your post correctly and it does include ride details . I didn't click and expand


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2022)

Off the mark for November a day off work weather not too bad so a banker ride called for . 31.7 miles out up the Wreake faleey to Ragdale and back


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (3 Nov 2022)

Joined the midweek group ride to get a November qualifier in. It was a tale of two halves - an almost effortless eerily quiet outward leg, travelling at the speed of the tailwind?, followed by a post cafe stop absolute battering in vicious side and head winds. I'm not sure we should really have been out in it. Anyway 48 miles and November underway.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2022)

Ridgeback Roller said:


> Joined the midweek group ride to get a November qualifier in. It was a tale of two halves - an almost effortless eerily quiet outward leg, travelling at the speed of the tailwind?, followed by a post cafe stop absolute battering in vicious side and head winds. I'm not sure we should really have been out in it. Anyway 48 miles and November underway.


2 miles short of another point ,I'm disappointed


----------



## geocycle (3 Nov 2022)

Got lucky today with both weather and work to allow a nice ride out to Settle. Was concerned that it would be a tricky month with weather and weekend commitments so very pleased to be on the board. Just December to go!


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Nov 2022)

Sunshine and blue sky, ideal for the November ride. However, some lessons learned, it may be mild at 1.30pm but at this time of year it gets pretty chilly by 3.00pm, so full finger gloves, leg and arm warmers for the next few months.

Also an e-bike ride with a dead battery provides a pretty good workout lugging an extra 5kg of dead weight around.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> Sunshine and blue sky, ideal for the November ride. However, some lessons learned, it may be mild at 1.30pm but at this time of year it gets pretty chilly by 3.00pm, so full finger gloves, leg and arm warmers for the next few months.
> 
> Also an e-bike ride with a dead battery provides a pretty good workout lugging an extra 5kg of dead weight around.


Just a quick reminder ,don't forget to charge your bike


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2022)

First ride in November was supposed to be a ride over the West Pennine Moors with clear blue skies, however being the numpty I am I got to Harwood and realised I had left my phone behind. Not wanting to be stuck on the moors I circled round and picked up my phone with 18 Kms on the clock. So a change of plan took me up to Edenfield and The Drop Off Café for an early lunch. A good choice as it turned out, the sun disappeared and the wind picked up so back home for a total of 52 Kms. Alls well that ends well


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (4 Nov 2022)

13 rider said:


> 2 miles short of another point ,I'm disappointed


 I was just glad to get off the bike - 1st time in many years I've experienced the wind whipping my front wheel away to the extent it did on Wednesday


----------



## geocycle (4 Nov 2022)

Domus said:


> First ride in November was supposed to be a ride over the West Pennine Moors with clear blue skies, however being the numpty I am I got to Harwood and realised I had left my phone behind. Not wanting to be stuck on the moors I circled round and picked up my phone with 18 Kms on the clock. So a change of plan took me up to Edenfield and The Drop Off Café for an early lunch. A good choice as it turned out, the sun disappeared and the wind picked up so back home for a total of 52 Kms. Alls well that ends well


I did the same yesterday! Got 5km on the way and realised I was without my phone. I probably wouldn’t have needed it as I knew the route, but it wouldn’t have helped anxiety levels at home and I would have missed the camera. The positive is that it turned a 90km ride into a century and an extra point In the challenge. It has also made me realise I need to write down some phone numbers so I can get in touch if needed.


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2022)

Must be an age thing, "I'm a pensioner you know"


----------



## kapelmuur (4 Nov 2022)

13 rider said:


> Just a quick reminder ,don't forget to charge your bike



It was fully charged, there’s a faulty connection I haven’t found yet.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> It was fully charged, there’s a faulty connection I haven’t found yet.


That's a bit more worrying, range anxiety


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Nov 2022)

Hacked off. Planned to do a long un today - well at least 50km & 1000 metres - forecast great (well, less than 40% rain after 10am) & awoke to bright sunshine. Pissing down with rain by the time I was ready to ride and now forecast to rain until 3pm. I could do what I did a week or so ago and ride the same bit of ground over & over again until I hit the 50km - the 1000m would be harder to do that way without dicing with traffic on a dangerous bit of road. Not an attractive option either. Looks like I will have to make do with a shortish ride when the bl0Qdy drizzle gives up. If it doesn't do that by just after 3 the its half an hour in the rain on the canal towpath


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Nov 2022)

November done ✅

Off the mark this month with a difference- today’s ride was a meet up in Ashbourne with the boys from Nuneaton Velo for an off road adventure along the famous Tissington and High Peak Trails.

I haven’t ridden these trails since 2010 on my trusty Trek Hybrid, and today saw the use of another trusty Trek- only this time it was of the MTB variety! I hadn’t been out on the X Caliber for a few months but figured as it is autumn and the trails claggy from the endless rain from the past couple of weeks that it was time to dust it down.

Setting off just after 0900 the Tissington Trail started immediately from the car park via a long tunnel which passes underneath the main street in Ashbourne town centre. It was well lit up unlike back in 2010 where I seem to recall there were no lights at all! Out of the tunnel and the start of the 12 mile limestone gravelly trail was immediate.

What also quickly came back to me was the fact that this trail is all uphill- albeit a false flat for the most part which got me thinking how the hell the freight trains of yesteryear would have hauled tonnes and tonnes of quarry minerals up it! The autumnal effect kicked in almost as immediate as the trail itself and we were barely half a mile in and already caked in mud!

By the time we had got to Hartington signal box we were absolutely ditched, I had to take off my glasses as the combination of fog, sweat and mud made it almost impossible to see! Having stopped to take photos we pushed on for another mile where the junctions of the Tissington and High Peak trails met, turning off onto the High Peak Trail where the weather got even more bleak, increased fog and a slight headwind making it very fresh indeed!

Of the two, the High Peak is typically more scenic a trail however due to the bleak Derbyshire Dales weather there wasn’t much to look at, save for grazing livestock in huge quantities.

The Hopton incline (or rather decline going eastbound) was where we left the High Peak Trail, a couple of miles of on-road riding required to link us to the next port of call at Carsington Water. Arriving onto the limestone paths that circumnavigate the reservoir which, was eerily low in level, the plan was to ride round two thirds of it to get to the cafe at the visitor centre however disaster struck. As I passed through a gate which was being held open by one of the other lads, I used the momentum to kick on up the immediate steep climb where I agreed to meet them at the top. The top is just out of view of the gate and as I waited I expected to see them come up into view within a few seconds.

Ten minutes pass….. no sign. Back down I go….

Turns out one of the lads fell off his bike and landed awkwardly on his hip and he couldn’t walk, let alone ride! Despite our pleas to let us call him an ambulance he insisted on just getting back home and going to a local A&E, so me and one of the lads deviated from the planned route to take a quicker and shorter on-road dash back to Ashbourne to get the car to fetch both man and bike.

Arriving back at the car I’d done 35 miles which was enough to get me the point I needed to stay in the challenge. Dave had decided to go back on his own to pick up Rich so I said my goodbyes after checking again that he was alright and headed home.

An eventful day…..

**EDIT** it turns out that my mate has fractured his hip following his fall so all the best to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Nov 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> November done ✅
> 
> Off the mark this month with a difference- today’s ride was a meet up in Ashbourne with the boys from Nuneaton Velo for an off road adventure along the famous Tissington and High Peak Trails.
> 
> ...



Its a nice ride that, providing you don't fall off and break your hip, we did that as part of a cycling weekend based in Ashborne.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a nice ride that, providing you don't fall off and break your hip, we did that as part of a cycling weekend based in Ashborne.



Yeah it’s a cracking part of the world, accidents notwithstanding!


----------



## Jon George (11 Nov 2022)

Post-Covid update: Getting a qualifying ride in this month is most definitely going to go down to the wire. I went into town today for the Remembrance event and had a struggle. It feels like the power of the body's engine is still there, but either I've got the wrong air-filter installed in my lungs or there's something stuck in my body's equivalent of a carburettor. I am improving, but, as I say - watch this space.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Nov 2022)

Jon George said:


> Post-Covid update: Getting a qualifying ride in this month is most definitely going to go down to the wire. I went into town today for the Remembrance event and had a struggle. It feels like the power of the body's engine is still there, but either I've got the wrong air-filter installed in my lungs or there's something stuck in my body's equivalent of a carburettor. I am improving, but, as I say - watch this space.



Just need a few tune ups and a couple of test runs and you'll be running smoothly


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2022)

Jon George said:


> Post-Covid update: Getting a qualifying ride in this month is most definitely going to go down to the wire. I went into town today for the Remembrance event and had a struggle. It feels like the power of the body's engine is still there, but either I've got the wrong air-filter installed in my lungs or there's something stuck in my body's equivalent of a carburettor. I am improving, but, as I say - watch this space.



Slow and steady wins the race, it took me months to recover and this challenge was what got me out on the bike.


----------



## Jon George (12 Nov 2022)

(I know this post should probably be under Your Ride Today, but since it was an experiment to see how I'm feeling for an attempt at this month's qualifying ride, I thought you might all be interested.)
Ten miles out and back to Levington and whilst I'm not a hundred percent, I felt better than I thought I would and I'm beginning to think I might just get a ride in. 
I even paused for a pic.
This at Foxhall.


----------



## Saluki (12 Nov 2022)

After the whole back debacle, a couple of weeks ago, I have been gentle with myself. I am still learning that new job and have been riding more as it’s one thing that I can do that doesn’t hurt. It’s still not right. GP is as much help as a chocolate fireguard as he ‘examined’ the back by telephone and psychic ability and said it was age related and that I have to know when to slow down and think about retirement. I am 58. Not dead.

Since posting last, have have been commuting to my work from home job on Monday’s, Wednesday’s and Fridays. Week 1 was about 12 - 13 miles each. Week 2 was a day off on Monday for a visit from the landlord electrician doi the annual check, so did a nice 51km beforehand, 2 miles Weds as my chain snapped for no good reason and Friday morning I went out on my MTB and have decided that I don’t really like it now.

Yesterday was saved by a 10 mile tandem ride under the stars and today a wonderful 54km in the Fenland sun. A bit breezy but good fun. Added bonus was cheesy chips at the Welney Flag & Lamb. Definitely way too many chips and felt a bit ill on the 13 miles back. We invented an interesting route with a couple of ‘I wonder what’s down there’ at dead ends and a ‘that looks nice, let’s see where it goes’, plus a dirt track bridle path with a sign saying no traffic. Walkers, horse riders and cyclists welcome. We had a good time. The mojo is back. I need 280 miles by 31st Dec to hit 3000 miles. I am off work until Thursday now so can ride tomorrow and Monday. Tuesday is Marti Pellow weather so will do a shopping run.

Cassette and chain ordered for the Genesis and it can be collected on Friday. Halfords but I get discounts and have vouchers to use up. At home, until then, it’s the Trek and I might try to sell it. It’s not much fun to ride.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2022)

Spinney said:


> *January
> 22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Frocester, Eastington, Berkeley, Stone, Damery
> 
> *February
> ...


You seem to have missed off the details of November's ride. I also make 11 points to date


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Nov 2022)

Nice weather this morning - was feeling like I had a cold coming on, and hadn't planned to cycle - but it was dry and bright, so went out for a spin.

As always, the worst drivers seem to be in the mile closest to home - got to the end of my street, turned onto the main road through the town, approached traffic lights, which were green. Changed to amber as I approached, and then I heard the car behind me, felt the wind from the close pass, then he "left hooked" in front of me thru the red light. Just as well I was stopping.

It gets the adrenaline going.

Another mile or so on that road, then I'm onto the cycle route. Farm road, part of NCN73, it used to be a "rat run" for cars trying to avoid a junction, fortunately it's now got bollards and no through traffic.

Stopped for a few minutes at the bollards, chatting to an older chap who was fixing a puncture. He was bemoaning "a young guy he had passed, pushing a 4 thousand pound electric bike, with a puncture, who didn't have a spare tube or tyre levers..."

On through Kilwinning, quiet farm roads via Benslie, Torranyard, Cunninghamhead to Kilmaurs. Road getting a little busier, and there's a steep climb out of the town with an impatient driver behind me. Kept going for a bit, then took a right turn down a farm road which took me towards Kilmarnock. Didn't recognise the road at all, but Strava tells me I've been on it 3 times before!

Headed up another farm road, which would eventually take me to Dean Castle country park. Or at least it normally would - no signage or anything like that, but as I neared the park, I found the road blocked by HERAS fencing and a couple of diggers. Some walkers there, grumbling about the same obstacle. Anyway - we dragged it to the side and got through. Plenty of "Sorry, Path Closed" signs on that side!

Stopped at the visitor centre, some soup and nice coffee. Very pleasant, sitting outside in the sun.

Back on the bike, through Kilmarnock and followed the NCN73 railway path from there to just outside Irvine.

Left the path as it neared the town - it gets a bit twisty, and busy with dog walkers - followed some quiet streets and a busway into Irvine. Through the town, back to Kilwinning, then NCN73 home.


51k.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2022)

November done. Only one more to go...
I had been planning to do the ride on Saturday but holiday planning got in the way so it had to be Sunday. What I hadn't expected was the thick fog which hung around until 12, then it was a quick dash to get ready so I could get back home before dark.
Stuck more or less to the standard route (because it's easy) but did a quick detour to Buttsbury ford which I've not seen for a while.
Largely uneventful ride except for it getting a bit too dark at the end. Must get some working lights on the bike.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2022)

I was expecting to get November's done yesterday as i was convinced the T20 cricket would be rained off, however it wasn't so I watched that with a mate and then we had a quick hours ride after, as I had a posh afternoon tea to demolish. At the mercy of the weather gods for the next couple of sundays...


----------



## Spinney (15 Nov 2022)

13 rider said:


> You seem to have missed off the details of November's ride. I also make 11 points to date



The 2nd 'October' should have been November!  I'll count again...


----------



## Domus (20 Nov 2022)

A wet weekend in Grange with just a few hours of fine cool weather on Saturday for a ride out. Lots of others seem to have had the same idea. My arm was as tired as my legs with all the waving. 
Mixed it up a bit with a couple of extra climbs, into and out of Cartmel and a little leg burner into Heversham.

The Lyth Valley from Sandside


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2022)

I got a bit wet; a bit cold; quite a bit knackered, but I beat the post-COVID blues and got a ride in with days to spare. 

I even stopped for a photograph at Kirton before the wet stuff arrived.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2022)

Well done @Jon George still in


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2022)

In my haste to post a comment, I forgot to say thanks for the encouragement I received on here. Whilst there was a large part of sheer bloody-mindedness on my part, that extra push from yourselves helped a lot. (I did my best not to catch COVID in the first place, but I'll be upping my game to make sure I never get it again. I can't risk that getting in the way of points. )


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2022)

Early monthly update for the penultimate month as the last weekend approaches ,We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving a slightly longer nudge list of 9 rider as below
@Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@Milkfloat ,@tallliman ,@PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Chap sur le velo ,@Gibbo and @T4tomo


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2022)

I will be at the mercy of the weather gods and getting enough decorating done to convince myself and the OH I can nip out on Sunday for a couple of hours to get 50km in.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I will be at the mercy of the weather gods and getting enough decorating done to convince myself and the OH I can nip out on Sunday for a couple of hours to get 50km in.


That paint will need about 2 hrs drying time honestly love ,I will just pop out


----------



## Domus (24 Nov 2022)

With a mornings break in the rain managed a sneaky 50 Kms to Leigh and back. The cold wind could not make up its mind, cross headwind there and back.  Met a chap on the guided bus way riding a very sturdy looking electric trike. 82 and still getting out. 
Got back just 30 minutes before the heavy rain.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Nov 2022)

I'm hoping Saturday or Sunday. Life at the moment is work, repairing/decorating our house after nearly 4 months of building and roofing work, sleep.


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Nov 2022)

Been rather rubbish logging rides - did this on the 13th of Nov:-

57Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Dunton Bassett -Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby (slightly shorter route than usual)

First time I noticed these on the roof of the old post office in Monks Kirby! (sorry its a poor photo!)


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

PatrickPending said:


> Been rather rubbish logging rides - did this on the 13th of Nov:-
> 
> 57Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna- Dunton Bassett -Ashby Parva- Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva -Ullesthorpe- Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Ashby Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby (slightly shorter route than usual)
> 
> ...



Pic actually works really well, the fuzziness makes it look like a painting or a still from an animated film


----------



## tallliman (26 Nov 2022)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update for the penultimate month as the last weekend approaches ,We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving a slightly longer nudge list of 9 rider as below
> @Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@Milkfloat ,@tallliman ,@PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Chap sur le velo ,@Gibbo and @T4tomo


I worry that I'm likely to be out, onto my 3rd cold/flu of the month. Just having a bad month!


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

PatrickPending said:


> First time I noticed these on the roof of the old post office in Monks Kirby! (sorry its a poor photo!)
> 
> View attachment 669163


Coincidently, the same building where I was born, several years ago


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Nov 2022)

A new tactic was used today for our group ride route planning, 2 of us are happy not climbing hills and the other 2 like climbing hills. They came up with a plan which unsurprisingly involved Welsh hills but we would have the coffee stop after the hill we agreed to rather than at the end of the ride which we usually do, where we could decide on which other hills we would go up on the way home over a nice cup of coffee 😂. Obviously all ways home were uphill! We chose the shortest route.
I also discovered that long descent’s down Welsh hills are surprisingly cold in November .


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Nov 2022)

Cheers for the nudge, plenty of rides just rubbish at admin.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I will be at the mercy of the weather gods and getting enough decorating done to convince myself and the OH I can nip out on Sunday for a couple of hours to get 50km in.



Well the weather wasn't great and I had played two games of league hockey on Saturday, so I have fallen at the penultimate hurdle.

However, I managed to get the ceiling and coving painted and 2 coats on the walls and all the fiddly interfaces done where the white joins the colour so pretty happy with that.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Well the weather wasn't great and I had played two games of league hockey on Saturday, so I have fallen at the penultimate hurdle.
> 
> However, I managed to get the ceiling and coving painted and 2 coats on the walls and all the fiddly interfaces done where the white joins the colour so pretty happy with that.


That's a shame but life can get in the way ,hopefully see you in 2023


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2022)

Back in the game!
I claim my star!

And here's a morning pic.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2022)

And the Universe realigns as @Jon George goes back to being the first monthly poster and most importantly finisher No1 for 2022
Well done Jon even COVID couldn't stop you


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2022)

Finisher no2 is over the line well done @steveindenmark


----------



## geocycle (1 Dec 2022)

Congratulations to the early finishers, definitely good to seize the weather window. I’m hoping Sunday is dry for my December ride.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

Jon George said:


> Back in the game!
> I claim my star!
> 
> And here's a morning pic.
> ...



I have no idea where you got the sunshine @Jon George , down here by the coast it's been grey & damp all morning. Hopefully I'll join you in the finishing circle tomorrow.


----------



## footloose crow (1 Dec 2022)

December done. 

Truro - Perranwell Station - Marazion - Hayle- Portreath - Truro. Sunny, almost warm in the sun but cold in the shade and valley bottoms. At least its not raining and windy! 

101km 1281m


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2022)

footloose crow said:


> December done.
> 
> Truro - Perranwell Station - Marazion - Hayle- Portreath - Truro. Sunny, almost warm in the sun but cold in the shade and valley bottoms. At least its not raining and windy!
> 
> 101km 1281m


Technically in the wrong thread but finisher no3 well done @footloose crow


----------



## footloose crow (1 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Technically in the wrong thread but finisher no3 well done @footloose crow



Apologies @13rider...


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I have no idea where you got the sunshine @Jon George , down here by the coast it's been grey & damp all morning. Hopefully I'll join you in the finishing circle tomorrow.



It was pretty brief! 
Not long after I took this photo, it became obvious that I was never going to get warm, even though I'd layered up more than yesterday. I nearly gave up, but the weather forecast seems so bleak, I decided to press on. And it got colder.
Oh, the sun reappeared for while - just as I was about a mile from home.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2022)

finisher no4 well done @Saluki
@Pat "5mph" could you act as the lovely star fairy once again and add 2 bronzes stars to @Saluki signature
one for this year and one for last year as that ones missing many thanks


----------



## Saluki (1 Dec 2022)

I had a lovely ride today.
I had a bit of a wobble, last Tuesday, when the doctors rang and said I need to retake my annual blood test that I have as I have 1 kidney. Donated the other one. Function has dropped, still well within normal range etc, but I had a panic and took chocolate and crisps to food and immediately and made a plan to revive my fitness properly.
All November I have challenged myself to 5 Joe Wicks workouts and 3 bike rides and have hit my targets, since last Tuesday, eating clean, or at least on plan.
I am on a days holiday and the sun was shining so I did my Joe Wicks workout, with my weights then had half an hour before a nice ride in the sun. I rode yesterday, just 13 miles and it was excellent and thought that I would do that route again.

Got onto the Marriotts Way as it seemed like a plan. First couple of miles were rough, next couple better and by mile 5 I failed to turn off and went up the gravel road - that I never go up because hills and gravel are not my favourite- and carried on another mile and a half to the ‘concrete bridge’ where there are meeting points with the Northern Distributor Route (or the DNR as it’s known locally, I know, I can spell) cycle way.
Riding through Horsford woods is generally a bit puddly and getting up the hill to more of the DNR is generally interesting because of the traffic, but I turned off to St Faiths by road, for a change. No idea why, I never go that way as crossing the A140 is hard work. It takes me back to the DNR which I followed all the way to Postwick then rode through Thorpe Hamlet to the football ground.
Realising that I could do with just 9 miles for a half metric century, I decided on a lap of Whittlingham Broad before home, also on Norwich’s ‘pedal ways’. It was a bit chilly out but I think my fitness has come a ways. A 50km ride after nailing a Wicksy workout, is not too shabby.

I had an initial plan of 3000 for the year, as there was too much in the gym and not enough on the bike. I am up to 2934 miles, so confident. I thought I will push on through 5000km. I have 4 and a half weeks.
There might be a couple more half centuries yet but I have achieved my 60 annual points so I am delighted with that.
I left the gym. Their class times were incompatible with cycling.


----------



## Domus (2 Dec 2022)

I was all prepared for a December 1 ride but the damp mist and a splitting headache made me postpone for 24 hours. This morning not only could I not see across the bay I couldn’t even see the bay itself. 
However I girded my loins and set off just after 09.30 into the slowly lifting fog. My Wahoo was showing 3°C so I was glad I had my winter boots on. 
Coffee and croissant in Arnside and back in the caravan with 56 Kms on the clock and another challenge completed. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2022)

Finisher no5 well done @Domus


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Dec 2022)

It was very cold here yesterday too – it came as a big shock to the system. I’d hoped to get out for a longish ride but got side-tracked by a problem with my wood-burning stove … I had to let it go out before fixing the problem. I managed a few very short rides in 4 degrees – and coming back into a cold house after that was very unpleasant. Wood-burner problem solved in the evening by a neighbour to whom I owe a large box of chocolates.

So, 14 km yesterday and 22km today – gradually acclimatising (and wearing so many layers that I look like the Michelin Man on a bike) – maybe I’ll get over the line next week.

Incidentally, my ‘distance cycled in 2022’ ticked-up to 12,345.67 km this afternoon – and I did wonder whether that might a perfect point at which to retire from cycling and take up knitting, or golf, or just spending all winter sitting by my wood-burner with a pot of herbal tea and a pile of books.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2022)

Not the most enjoyable way to get the December qualifier in, but I'll take whatever I can get. Stuck a load of washing on and went out on a 6 mile shopping loop, home to empty the backpack & swap bikes to one with better carrying capacity (panniers) then back out for another 10 mile shopping trip. Home again to empty the panniers, have a mug of coffee & get the washing out of the machine and then out again for another 17 mile leisure ride - when of course it rained.

With any luck I may get a proper (non-stop) 50k ride in over the weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Not the most enjoyable way to get the December qualifier in, but I'll take whatever I can get. Stuck a load of washing on and went out on a 6 mile shopping loop, home to empty the backpack & swap bikes to one with better carrying capacity (panniers) then back out for another 10 mile shopping trip. Home again to empty the panniers, have a mug of coffee & get the washing out of the machine and then out again for another 17 mile leisure ride - when of course it rained.
> 
> With any luck I may get a proper (non-stop) 50k ride in over the weekend.


It's count that's what matters finisher no6 well done @Jenkins


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2022)

No7 over the line Well done @AndreaJ


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update for the penultimate month as the last weekend approaches ,We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving a slightly longer nudge list of 9 rider as below
> @Sbudge ,@Bazzer ,@Milkfloat ,@tallliman ,@PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Chap sur le velo ,@Gibbo and @T4tomo



Finally caught up with some online housekeeping after a protracted bout of assorted lurgies and interruptions! All up to date and just 1 more qualifying ride needed to get to 7 years in a row. Thanks for all the nudges and support!

BTW, I think my bonus qualifying ride for November (don't worry, I also did a 'proper' one) must count as the daftest to date. 66km long and 50km of that was downhill!


----------



## C R (4 Dec 2022)

2022 completed .


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2022)

Well done @C R no8 over the line


----------



## slow scot (4 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @C R no8 over the line



Mmmmmm. Very close to being a bit abusive.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2022)

Finisher no9 . Well done @bruce1530


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Dec 2022)

.. and I'm in. 6 years!

This year hasn't been brilliant for cycling - mileage is about half what I did in 2020 - but quite pleased I've managed to keep the challenge going.


----------



## geocycle (4 Dec 2022)

Got mine done today! Felt like a proper challenge ride, with a cold wind and descending gloom. Managed another100 km ride and also very pleased to get over the 100 points tally. Rest of December will be highly weather dependent so pleased to just be over the line.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2022)

3 more finishers Well done all no10 @geocycle ,no11 @Osprey and no12 @Eribiste


----------



## Gibbo9 (5 Dec 2022)

Posted up for November, apologies @13 rider been away with work and incredibly busy. One last ride to complete hopefully soon before the weather worsens.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (5 Dec 2022)

Joined yesterday's social cycle to complete this year's challenge. Eye wateringly cold start but the roads were dry and relatively clean for a change, so it was a very pleasant few hours out. Helped of course by 2 coffee stops and a sausage roll.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

Well done @Ridgeback Roller finisher no 13 ( unlucky for some but I don't mind 13 )


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

bronze-star-small-2-jpg.115395


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> bronze-star-small-2-jpg.115395



... or "1-bronze-star-jpg.11473/full" .. ?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> bronze-star-small-2-jpg.115395





bluenotebob said:


> ... or "1-bronze-star-jpg.11473/full" .. ?


Please ignore the above post of mine I was trying to copy and paste a bronze star on my android tablet and it didn't work


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

Novembers round up ,We still have 1 rider yet to declare but we have 33 riders moving into the last month of which 13 have already got their December ride in .
Unfortunately we had 2 riders drop out in November in @T4tomo and ,@tallliman hope to see them back for next year 
Good luck to everyone yet to do December's
Who those wondering why I haven't yet got my ride in I've been involved in some long any hilly zwift racing over 8 days and currently resting up .


----------



## Jon George (5 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Please ignore the above post of mine I was trying to copy and paste a bronze star on my android tablet and it didn't work



I 'liked' it anyway - it's the sort of cock-up I'm prone to.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

anyone wishing to add their star into their signature and is struggling with it . Please put a message in here of what is required ie star 50km challenge completed 2022 and tag in @Pat "5mph" and by magic it will appear


----------



## geocycle (5 Dec 2022)

@13 rider @Pat "5mph" I’d wondered why some folk had those stars! Anyway, are there any instructions on how to add one?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2022)

@geocycle you gain a star for each montly challenge you complete bronze for 50km ,silver for 100km and gold for 100 miles . some people choose to display them other dont bother its up to you .If you want one you could try to edit your signature and copy and paste a star or post the text required I suggest "bronze star" 50km challenge completed 2022 and post it here and tag @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> @13 rider @Pat "5mph" I’d wondered why some folk had those stars! Anyway, are there any instructions on how to add one?


Hi, Mod here 
You can add the stars to your signature, after you have completed the year's challenge.
Signature settings are under the menu under your avatar picture.
Just copy and paste the relevant star from another member's signature.
Suggestion to those that have done the challenge for years and can't add more stars because the system says error: change the row of stars for (example) 5X (example, bronze star picture) years from (example) 2016 to 2020.
Anyone that finds difficulties in updating their stars, just tag me with a request, I will sort it.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2022)

Finisher no14 ,Well done @slow scot 
Also no 15 over the line in the form of me ,finally escaped Watopia ( zwift ) into the real world


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2022)

Well done @Noodle Legs ,finisher no 16


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Dec 2022)

December and ‘22 done 👍

I’d booked a couple of days off work initially to go out for a few drinks today and recover tomorrow, however illness and other last minute changes dwindled the group of 5 down to one (me) and so I figured that having not ridden outdoors for over a month I’d set out for a spin instead. 
I’d plotted a route that would bag me not only a three pointer but also some straggly veloviewer tiles and after some early morning maintenance, set off around 0940 in what I can only describe as f**king Baltic weather! The low sun was right in my eye for the first 20 miles and it was difficult to navigate the icy roads, so I slowed up and persevered.

Stopped off at Lutterworth for a coffee and cake and had to get the server to double tap my phone to use Apple Pay! Half an hour later and just about thawed out I cracked on over the A5, into Warwickshire, picking up some more straggly tiles as I made my way towards Nuneaton. And yes, true to form, I still missed a couple! 🤦‍♂️🤣

Who knew Nuneaton was so bloody hilly? Those from Nuneaton I guess! 🤦‍♂️🤣
Typically the penultimate tile I had left there was on Tuttle hill, the other too far out of the way so another ride needed at some point. Dropped into Mancetter, back over the A5 and into Leicestershire where it was all too familiar roads back home, having done 68 miles and arriving back just before the mad school run! 

Brutally cold but in a sadistic way I kind of liked it, I do really like the winter miles- so long as it’s not raining of course! Hopefully will get a few more points weather permitting and sign off December and 2022 in style! 🤞

68.1 in 4:33.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Finisher no14 ,Well done @slow scot
> Also no 15 over the line in the form of me ,finally escaped Watopia ( zwift ) into the real world



Yes, my ride today was a recovery of sorts from the TTT on Watopia’s Waistband last night! Back in “Yorkshire” for another one tomorrow! 😬🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Yes, my ride today was a recovery of sorts from the TTT on Watopia’s Waistband last night! Back in “Yorkshire” for another one tomorrow! 😬🤦‍♂️🤣


Yes mine was also a recovery from the same TTT . Good luck with Yorkshire it's a bit lumpy


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Yes mine was also a recovery from the same TTT . Good luck with Yorkshire it's a bit lumpy



One of my favourite worlds 🥰


----------



## tallliman (16 Dec 2022)

Scotland to come next year too!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2022)

@Pat "5mph" could please edit @geocycle signature to remove the little star and add a nice bronze one please. This has been oked by @geocycle 
Many thanks


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

Well, that ended with a whimper not a bang.
Highlight was an hour or so chatting in front of a coal fire at the Clarion


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2022)

So after a gap of 11 days we have another finisher ,No 17 well done @FrothNinja


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> So after a gap of 11 days we have another finisher ,No 17 well done @FrothNinja



Thanks.
Only marginally more interesting than October's ride, was hoping to end with a ride that also had 1000m of ascent. At least I got a few chores done on the ride and the ice added a little spice.


----------



## Gibbo9 (20 Dec 2022)

At last... It has rained non stop since the last week of November. I was getting rather worried about not being able to complete as I head to the Philippines on holiday on Thursday. Fortunately the rain broke on Sunday so I got up and got out to get the final 50 in of this year. 60 points accumulated which is less than half of last year. A combination of increased workload and some appalling weather put paid to anything better.

Congrats to all who have now completed, great job. Special thanks to @13 rider for once again keeping us all in check. I look forward to catching up with you all again next year for some more cycling shenanigans.

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2022)

Finisher no 18 ,Well done @Gibbo9 
Any problems adding your star just post in here


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Dec 2022)

I was getting worried about this month, 2 weeks of covid followed by icy roads (I don't ride when there's a possibility of ice following my accident a few years back). After today the commitments I have rule out and longer rides until the last 3 days of the year - and who knows what the weather will be like then?

Anyway, the forecast for this afternoon was bright with a 4% chance of rain, so I set off on my summer bike as I needed to be sure to finish before the light went. Of course it started raining within 5 minutes of starting and rained heavily for an hour. Most of my route was on rural roads and my bike and I finished covered from top to toe in run off from the fields and the mud farm vehicles deposit on the road.

So it's done and now I look forward to 2023!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2022)

Finisher no19 ,Well done @kapelmuur 
For the same reasons you gave today was the day I did my monthly metric century


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2022)

I’ve just done my first ride in a month, due to being rough with Covid and then the ice…Only a short one, but it’s a start and so I’m hopeful, but not certain, I’ll get my challenge ride in for December. I have 3 days on which I can do it, but depends on weather and how I feel when upping the miles. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2022)

Good luck @gavgav ,weather forecast doesn't look horrendous for the end of the month


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Finisher no 18 ,Well done @Gibbo9
> Any problems adding your star just post in here



Thanks @13 rider I would be eternally grateful if @Pat "5mph" could add my start, thank you.


----------



## Gibbo9 (21 Dec 2022)

gavgav said:


> I’ve just done my first ride in a month, due to being rough with Covid and then the ice…Only a short one, but it’s a start and so I’m hopeful, but not certain, I’ll get my challenge ride in for December. I have 3 days on which I can do it, but depends on weather and how I feel when upping the miles. Fingers crossed 🤞



Good luck @gavgav


----------



## PatrickPending (21 Dec 2022)

Done, Slightly wet (well the roads anyway) ride down to monks kirby - 58KM - will add the ride to my log in a few days - just glad it wasn't freezing!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2022)

Well done @PatrickPending ,No20 over the line 
Yes I've been out north of Leicester for the last 2 days and the bikes filthy ,job for this afternoon


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Dec 2022)

What a horrible month December has turned out to be – congratulations to everyone who’s done a qualifying ride this month.

Every time I think there’s a chance of getting a ride done here, the weather changes. Talk about “conflicted weather” .. I was watching the long-term forecast on the BBC News channel on Tuesday evening – and the forecaster confessed that they weren’t sure about the weather for Thursday .. uncertainty about the UK weather less than 48 hours ahead. Wow.

Please don’t “nudge” me @13 rider … I know, I know, I know – and I’m still waiting for a 3-hour window..

Can I also use this opportunity to draw everyone’s attention to next year’s ‘3 30-minute rides per week’ challenge?

Four of us signed-up so far – and hopefully more will join us. Qualifying rides start on 1st January 2023

Read more about it here ..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/three-30-minute-rides-each-week-of-the-year-challenge-2023.289400/

Happy Christmas to everyone!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2022)

Well done @Bazzer ,no 21 done ,
Sorry no extra points for doing it in the cold and wet just my admiration


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2022)

As the nudge list has been mentioned ,I've decided it's not required this month I think the 13 ( quite an app number) know who you are and what's required . Just a little nudge for @Cranky Knee Girl who yet to post for November as well but I think she will have done a qualifying ride 
If I don't return to this thread Merry Xmas everyone and a Happy New Year with many half centuries in lovely weather


----------



## Spinney (23 Dec 2022)

No nudge needed here, but I am in danger of missing the last one! 

We moved house at the beginning of the month, so were busy packing, then unpacking (I'm back up north!!! )
Then the local lanes were sheet ice.
Then I got a cold (I think it was a cold - had all the usual cold symptoms and progression so I didn't bother doing a test...) and I'm still recovering from that. However tomorrow or Monday might be manageable. Then I've got family staying and can't really take 3 hours off to ride in the rain!

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2022)

Good look @Spinney ,you can get it done


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Dec 2022)

As the rain gradually eased off, I bumbled around on one of my mountain bikes for 45 mins or so, came home, checked the weather forecast – from tomorrow it’ll rain until 5th Jan (apart from Tuesday 27th Dec) … so, I reckoned if I could do around 41km on the Voie Verte this afternoon, that would get me over the line in this challenge. No lunch – I just chucked some cookies and dates into the day bag, slung the Sensium 300 road bike into the back of the van and drove to Mauron. Headed south as fast as I could – against a strong SW wind. Had to go through Ploërmel to get the necessary distance – but it was OK and the town traffic was reasonable. Got back to the van in the dark and wondered why there’s no front light on my roadbike .. did I have one and it’s fallen off? or have I never had one? ..welcome to the world of old age..

I’m hugely relieved to have got this ride out of the way and I shall now enjoy my Christmas.

About to turn round the other side of Ploërmel and head back north


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2022)

Well done @bluenotebob , Finisher no22


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2022)

Made it! 
Owing to my recently being poorly (only a cold, but I felt quite rough for a few days), I made up a convoluted route that didn't go too far from home and had as few hills as I could manage in my new neck of the woods. Anyone watching the roads in Warcop or Soulby must have wondered why they saw me three times! 





12 points this year. 
Must do better next year. And also try to avoid always doing the flattest half century I can manage to plan!

Thanks to 13 Rider for keeping track of things and the occasional nag! 

Here's a pic from near our new home (we're renting at the moment while looking for a place to retire in). I'm not a painter, this was faked via photoshop from a photo - but I _did_ take the photo!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Well done @Spinney never in doubt was it ,Finisher no 23
Had a quick look on a map looks a lovely area I would imagine it can get quite climby close to home


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2022)

All done! And a ride with the most additional experiences so far this year. Visit from the fairy at 8km. Not too much of a problem as I have a spare tube and the pump always lives on the bike, only problem was the pump wouldn't! By pure chance I had stopped outside a scooter shop and they lent me their track pump so I was soon back on the ride.
Second, coming into the park in Chelmsford, people coming the other way said it was flooded. Well, it can't be that bad surely.... It did start off shallow and I unclipped one side thinking I would be able to work just the one side without getting wet. Didn't work. Ended up with the tops of the wheels _just_ visible above the water.
Several other floods on the rest of the ride, but these were just puddles in comparison. Decided against going back across the blackwater canal as that's the usual flooding point and it's a long detour if I had to turn round.
Thanks to @13 rider for keeping us all on track, and congratulations to everyone taking part. Happy Christmas everyone, and see you all in the new year.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Well done @aferris2 ,finisher no 24


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

@aferris2 just noticed on your signature you've missed 2021 date of both challenges


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2022)

I’m over the line with a Christmas Eve ride entry. December has been mostly a write off, after Covid and the ice, but with the weather looking rubbish for next week, I managed to get my entry in today, despite not really setting out to do that distance. Phew!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Well done @gavgav ,finisher no25


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @gavgav ,finisher no25



Thank you and thanks for motivating and keeping us all on track again in 2022


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Just to point out I am aware we have 3 riders who have technically completed the challenge with rides over 100km which they have posted into the metric century challenge . There are no rules about cross posting rides but like me I believe they will like to do a separate 50km ride as well so I'm holding off declaring them as finished


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Spinney never in doubt was it ,Finisher no 23
> Had a quick look on a map looks a lovely area I would imagine it can get quite climby close to home



Serious hill climbs to the east and north, and 'lumpy' everywhere else! 

I used to be able to get away with doing my challenge rides on the Severn flood plain.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Getting the Festive 50 in a day early @13 rider ?


Oops editted now so no one will know what that quotes about ,glad see other people check what people type in


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

One of the 3 riders mentioned early has now done a 50km ride .
Well done @Willd ,finisher no26


----------



## steverob (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Just to point out I am aware we have 3 riders who have technically completed the challenge with rides over 100km which they have posted into the metric century challenge . There are no rules about cross posting rides but like me I believe they will like to do a separate 50km ride as well so I'm holding off declaring them as finished


Yeah, it’s why I haven’t posted today’s ride in the Half Century thread, cause I didn’t want it counting towards the wrong challenge. Planning to do my 50km ride either on Boxing Day or possibly the 29th (the other day it’s currently looking dry).


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> One of the 3 riders mentioned early has now done a 50km ride .
> Well done @Willd ,finisher no26


Just need to do a separate 50 mile one now


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> @aferris2 just noticed on your signature you've missed 2021 date of both challenges



Actually, I think the stars are there but not the year numbers.
@Pat "5mph" when you get time could you add a star for 2022 (and a cresent for the lunacy challenge) plus the years 2021 and 2022 for both.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2022)

Finisher no27 ,another one of the 100km riders has done a separate 50km ride and kept his promise to me in another thread to do it today 
Well done @steverob


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2022)

And hopefully someone else will come along and post between now and the new year, so I won't be the final finisher for a third year in a row!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2022)

steverob said:


> And hopefully someone else will come along and post between now and the new year, so I won't be the final finisher for a third year in a row!


Ask and you will receive
Finisher no28 ,Well done @Chap sur le velo


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Dec 2022)

steverob said:


> And hopefully someone else will come along and post between now and the new year, so I won't be the final finisher for a third year in a row!


Have just replaced you as the Lantern Rouge of this group!

Big thanks once again to 13 Rider - would have been easier to miss one of these but actually I'm proper chuffed I made it.

Proof I'm a competent cyclist and have maintained a level of fitness that will enable me to build upto some exciting new challenges tbc!

Comparison of 'first two keen years' on Strava (did approx another 250km each year on 100 short trips)
Rides Total Distance km Average time ridden hrs Av. distance
2022 87 3900 2 45
2021 135 4200 1.66 31

The year was skewed as I prepared for an event in Feb that I didn't do and Ride 100 at the end of May which I did.
I thus had 36 points for Jan-May(5 months) and only 25 for June-Dec. Still 61 points is a big increase IIRC on previous year, despite less distance.

Happy Cycling New Year everyone.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2022)

Hopefully a few more finishers to come


----------



## Domus (27 Dec 2022)

Not been out on the bike since December 2, put my back out later in the day, weather not been too appetising and have now got a streaming cold. Thank goodness I went out when I did. 
Will call it done for 2022. Thanks for the organising and encouragement .

If health and weather permit I'm looking at a quick start on Jan 1. Watch this space (or one very much like it)


----------



## Domus (27 Dec 2022)

Managed the points bit in my sig but yet again copy and paste of a 6th bronze star is a step too far me.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2022)

Domus said:


> Managed the points bit in my sig but yet again copy and paste of a 6th bronze star is a step too far me.


@Pat "5mph" can you help @Domus please


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

Doing some general housekeeping and posting next year's threads and I've discovered my high tech paper tick list has failed ( user error) and I've missed a finisher so a belated well done to @Eribiste who's down as finisher 29 ( because I can't be bothered to go back and alter everyone's finish number) despite the the fact he finished on 4th of Dec
So despite me saying no nudge list this month ,I going to gentlely nudge the last 5 riders @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Milkfloat ,@tfc03 and @Cranky Knee Girl ( both Nov and Dec)


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

I discovered my error I ticked off the wrong person I had congrulated @Eribiste ( who was finisher 12) and ticked off the wrong person 
So an emergency nudge for @dickyknees


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2022)

Last challenge ride for the year done in the wind and rain today! The bronze star is too complicated for me too!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Last challenge ride for the year done in the wind and rain today! The bronze star is too complicated for me too!


Another for you @Pat "5mph" please add another star to @AndreaJ signature


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Another for you @Pat "5mph" please add another star to @AndreaJ signature


Done.
@AndreaJ do you want the years added too? In that case is it 2020, 2021, 2022?


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Done.
> @AndreaJ do you want the years added too? In that case is it 2020, 2021, 2022?



Yes please 😊


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2022)

Pat, have you forgotten me?
SIX Bronze stars please.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2022)

Domus said:


> Pat, have you forgotten me?
> SIX Bronze stars please.


Sorry 
Done now


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

Snuck another 50km in this morning ,needed a few miles to complete the Festive 500 ,I had done 40km on the turbo earlier in the week although these count I felt compelled to do these outside so today's went up to 42miles so I've done 500km since Xmas eve outside


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

Well done @tfc03 ,finisher no 29 . Left it late but you got there


----------



## dickyknees (31 Dec 2022)

Unfortunately I have missed the last chance. 
Weather, wind and what GP thinks that I might be in the realms of long Covid.
The hip bursitis now diagnosed as osteoarthritis in both hips with spurs on both and also suffering a severe dose of CBA means I must try again next year. Thank you @13 rider for keeping track and the nudges. 

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

dickyknees said:


> Unfortunately I have missed the last chance.
> Weather, wind and what GP thinks that I might be in the realms of long Covid.
> The hip bursitis now diagnosed as osteoarthritis in both hips with spurs on both and also suffering a severe dose of CBA means I must try again next year. Thank you @13 rider for keeping track and the nudges.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


That's a shame ,wishing you well for 2023


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2022)

Well all good things and that. Never quite managed to make the time this month, and today was the last chance. A toss up between soaking wet bike ride or getting soaking wet as a volunteer at my local greyhound welfare, the dogs won out I'm afraid. Seems a shame but I managed 6 years, recently it's become harder to find the time as the welfare of these magnificent creatures has taken up more and more of my free time. Maybe I'll try again in '23, in the meantime a big thank you to @13 rider for keeping me in the game for so long, your subtle nudges made me get out when I really didn't want to and helped me go explore places I wouldn't otherwise end up.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2022)

That's a shame @cosmicbike ,hope you get your mojo back soon ,Good work volunteering though


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2022)

I was hoping to get out for a final challenge ride today, but rain put paid to that. December wasn't too bad despite the bitterly cold start and I managed the Festive 50 hat trick of Christmas Eve, Christmas Day & Boxing Day. This month's challenge rides:
December 2nd, Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley Felixstowe, Walton, Trimley, Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Kirton, 53.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8198091149
December 3rd, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Rushmere St. Andrew, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 59km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8202301101
December 11th, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 51.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8236225240
December 16th, Walton, Felixstowe, Trimley, Nacton, Ipswich & Bucklesham, 57.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8255551023 
December 17th, Falkenham, Kirton, Brightwell, Martlesham, Rushmere St. Andrew, Westerfield & Foxhall, 50.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8259174003
December 24th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Ipswich, Foxhall & Trimley, 54.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8286617772
December 25th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, Bucklesham & Trimley, 51.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8289303139
December 26th, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, Bucklesham, Kirton & Falkenham, 54.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/8293677316

In total I completed 94 rides for this challenge for 2022 so bring on 2023 and thanks again to @13 rider for doing the admin.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> Doing some general housekeeping and posting next year's threads and I've discovered my high tech paper tick list has failed ( user error) and I've missed a finisher so a belated well done to @Eribiste who's down as finisher 29 ( because I can't be bothered to go back and alter everyone's finish number) despite the the fact he finished on 4th of Dec
> So despite me saying no nudge list this month ,I going to gentlely nudge the last 5 riders @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Milkfloat ,@tfc03 and @Cranky Knee Girl ( both Nov and Dec)



Oooppps, I thought I had posted. Will do it now, by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

Well done @Milkfloat ,finisher no30 
The ride was done in plenty of time there's no deadline for posting


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Milkfloat ,finisher no30
> The ride was done in plenty of time there's no deadline for posting



I am just rubbish at admin.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

Milkfloat said:


> I am just rubbish at admin.


That's what I'm here for 🙂
Still waiting on a couple of riders to declare so the yearly wrap up will be in a few days


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2023)

All wrapped up! Another year in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2023)

Well done @Sbudge ,finisher no31


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jan 2023)

13 rider said:


> Doing some general housekeeping and posting next year's threads and I've discovered my high tech paper tick list has failed ( user error) and I've missed a finisher so a belated well done to @Eribiste who's down as finisher 29 ( because I can't be bothered to go back and alter everyone's finish number) despite the the fact he finished on 4th of Dec
> So despite me saying no nudge list this month ,I going to gentlely nudge the last 5 riders @cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Milkfloat ,@tfc03 and @Cranky Knee Girl ( both Nov and Dec)



Somehow I totally failed a 50km in Nov, did a perishing cold 82km riding to and fro to stamp brevet cards on an audax control Dec 10th but weather illness and general incompetence in noticing I'd only done a 41km in Nov means I have failed. i always presume a 50km will be done without thinking about it, did one 31st Oct! Also 100 mile challenge which is the one I was mainly aiming for, is down and out. I've down 18 100 milers but none Nov/Dec. Thank you @13 rider for all your excellent motivation, paperwork and general cheery disposition.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2023)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Somehow I totally failed a 50km in Nov, did a perishing cold 82km riding to and fro to stamp brevet cards on an audax control Dec 10th but weather illness and general incompetence in noticing I'd only done a 41km in Nov means I have failed. i always presume a 50km will be done without thinking about it, did one 31st Oct! Also 100 mile challenge which is the one I was mainly aiming for, is down and out. I've down 18 100 milers but none Nov/Dec. Thank you @13 rider for all your excellent motivation, paperwork and general cheery disposition.


I hadn't ruled you out as I like you I expected you just to have popped in a 50km ride each month. But over a year staying heathly is tricky ,Hopefully see you in 2023


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jan 2023)

Everyone has declared now so time for the yearly wrap up . Firstly congratulations to everyone who took on the challenge successful or not you all got out and rode your bikes . 31 riders made it to the end and completed it 
Completing for the first time ,@geocycle ,@Ridgeback Roller ,@tfc03 and @FrothNinja .
2nd timers @Chap sur le velo ,@C R ,@footloose crow ,@Gibbo9 and @Willd .
3rd timers @AndreaJ and @bluenotebob .
4th timer @Jenkins .
5th timers @kapelmuur ,@Noodle Legs ,@Osprey ,@PatrickPending ,@slow scot ,@steveindenmark and @Eribiste 
6th timers @Bazzer ,@bruce1530 ,@Domus ,@Milkfloat and @Saluki 
7th timers @aferris2 ,@gavgav ,@Jon George ,@Sbudge and @steverob 
8th timers the old originals @Spinney and me @13 rider 
Special mention this year to @biggs682 who competed 11/12 missing a month due to injuries following a collision with a car but missed a month and came back for more .
And finally this year's laterene rouge being the last to complete a ride leaving it New year's Eve is @tfc03 
Once again well done everyone , Hopefully you will all be back for 2023


----------



## footloose crow (4 Jan 2023)

…and well done to you @13 rider for continuing to host this challenge, support and encourage us and deal with all of our inabilities to count to 50 sometimes. Thank you.


----------



## tfc03 (4 Jan 2023)

Another thanks to @13rider, having someone do this makes all the difference. 
The Lanterne Rouge award is an unexpected pleasure!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Thanks @13 rider


----------



## Spinney (5 Jan 2023)

Thanks for keeping track @13 rider


----------

